# Last Seen Movie



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 23, 2020)

Name the latest movie or movies you've seen recently and describe it as best as you can with few words.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 23, 2020)

Nice Thread.


*Around the World Under the Sea (1966)*




 

_Classic underwater Adventure Movie with very good Actors._

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Around_the_World_Under_the_Sea


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 23, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> *Around the World Under the Sea (1966)*
> _Classic underwater Adventure Movie with very good Actors_



Sounds interesting! Will look it up!


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 23, 2020)

I rewatched Crank
Still don't like it but give it more credit than I did previously, that or modern films have been so underwhelming that it felt like a breath of fresh air to watch some good violence.
A man has to get revenge/save himself after being poisoned, is rather violent about it.

If this counts as a film then Helsreach

Not one for warhammer but it was mentioned so I thought I would take a look. Not bad. Liked that one where they boarded a rebel ship more though, even if that was a short.
A small group of space marines is tasked with leading the defence of a city soon to be under siege.

Deadlier than the Male 1967
Some lady assassins attempt to thwart the investigation of one of their hits. Not the best film (if you want spy type hijinks then Mission Impossible from the same year is a far batter bet) but watch it if you want to be able to say you saw a Bulldog Drummond based story when they try rebooting that in a few years.

The Graduate 1967
While the free love movement was taking off elsewhere it was slow to make it to all sectors of US society, set in this backdrop in what might be the last years where it had not reached places then a graduate returns to spend a summer and engages in a few romantic pursuits much to the dismay of various other parties in his life.

Hardcore Henry 2016
Guy wakes up to find himself an enhanced cyborg and on the run/in pursuit of the people that did that to him and have his girlfriend. Filmed entirely in first person. Same people that did the Bad Motherfucker music video

Exit Wounds 2001
Following a political embarrassment a hard as nails cop (Steven Segal in one of his last good roles before his move to Eastern Europe phase) gets demoted to a rough district wherein he has to have a partner and stumbles onto an even bigger case.

A Serious Man
A man goes on a rampage after being pushed too far.

Blade 1998
A half human half vampire warrior hunts vampires and attempts to stop one of their plots.

Definitely a short but
The Head Hunter 2018
A legendary monster hunter, still mourning his daughter, still seeks the monster that killed his daughter. Very few lines of dialogue leave this as more of an exercise in worldbuilding, set design and visual storytelling which most of the people giving it low reviews seem to have missed.

Other than that it is all about TV. Do have a whole bunch of them to watch but films are generally so boring compared to long form media. Most of those I had seen before as well.


----------



## Mythical (Feb 23, 2020)

The last movie that I remember watching was Lupin the Third: Dragon of Doom.
Pretty solid for an old anime movie and I always love me some Lupin

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 24, 2020)

*The Court Jester (1956)*

*

 *

A funny,musical Adventure-Comedy with the awesome Danny Kaye.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Court_Jester


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 24, 2020)

Just watched for the thousandth time Trainspotting and its folow up T2.

Trainspotting 

Film that most people think is about drug use. Yes drugs are a big part of the story but at its heart the film is actually about love/friendship and betrayal. It also stars one of my best friends Kelly McDonald.

T2 

Set twenty years after the events of the first film the main characters meet up for the first time after the huge betrayal at the end of the first film. All sorts of crazy shit then happens.

It was kinda hard not to put any spoilers but i did my best


----------



## Deleted member 515616 (Feb 24, 2020)

I went to see Sonic the Hedgehog on the 16th. I gotta say, they did amazing on it! I'd give it 8 rings out of 10, cause a) it strays far away from the source material (the games & the shows) and instead brings a fresh new take. So throw your knowledge about the sonic lore out the window before seeing this movie.

Also... Sonic flosses in this movie. Twice! There's also a few cringy parts but overall it's an awesome movie.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 24, 2020)

I watched Sonic the Hedgehog movie with my girlfriend as a Valentine's day gift. I actually quite enjoyed the experience and we had a lovely little date, most of which was just cuddling in the theater and laughing at the movie together. As for the plot, it was a mess but a fun little adventure featuring everyone's favorite furry-bait and a guy I can't remember the name of.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 24, 2020)

_*Merry Andrew (1958)



 
*_
Another funny,adventure Movie with Danny Kaye_*.*_

As Teacher he is also interested in Archeology and on the search for a Statue of Pan he is involved in an Circus and his Family.....
Honestly not his best Movie but very entertaining.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Merry_Andrew_(film)


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 25, 2020)

Song of the South 1946
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0038969/
Description. A troubled boy and his mother visit rural Georgia and he befriends an old storyteller.

I had never seen it before so I finally decided to see it. This as some said it was controversial and it was also the only classic period Disney film I had not seen.
Having now seen it I am not sure why it is supposed to be controversial, and looking up what was supposed to be made me wonder if we had seen the same film. Didn't tell much of a story in the main part and instead was a bit of a way to bring together some short stories but that is OK. Said short stories were the usual children fluff stories rather than anything fun.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 25, 2020)

Last Night I  did this to myself:





_King Kong (2005) - Extended Version of course.
_
Big Adventure Movie with good Computer Effects and very good Actors (The Movie is very Boring at the Beginning...)_
_
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King_Kong_(2005_film)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 27, 2020)

Karlsson auf dem Dach - _Världens bästa Karlsson (1974)_

__

Very nice Childhood Movie based on Stories from Astrid Lindgren.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Världens_bästa_Karlsson

There is also a 4 Part Series that was made from the Movie.


----------



## MockyLock (Feb 27, 2020)

1917, by Sam Mendes.

Amazing.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 28, 2020)

*Fantômas (1964)*

*

 *

Very funny Crime Story with Louis de Funés and Jean Marais

*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fantômas_(1964_film)*


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 28, 2020)

I just saw Pokemon Mewtwo Strikes Back EVOLUTION
Review: _You cried as a kid... you'll cry as an adult.



Spoiler: TRANSLATION



Pika-pi = Ash


_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 29, 2020)

*The Neptune Factor (1973)*

*

*

Very good made Under Water Adventure Movie from Canada.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Neptune_Factor


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 2, 2020)

*Ivanhoe (1952)*

*

 *

Adventure Knight Movie based on the historical  Novel from Sir Walter Scott.

*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ivanhoe_(1952_film)*


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 4, 2020)

*In Search of the Castaways (1962)*

*

 *

Nice Disney Adventure Movie with very funny Actors.Based on the Book from Jules Verne "Captain Grant´s Children".

*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/In_Search_of_the_Castaways_(film)*


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 5, 2020)

_*Dark Star (1974)
*_


 

Classic and Cult Science Fiction Movie from John Carpenter.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Star_(film)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 6, 2020)

_*Robin Hood (1973)
*_



 

Disney Version with Animals from the Story of Robin Hood.
*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robin_Hood_(1973_film)*


----------



## cracker (Mar 7, 2020)

The new Hellboy. It was crap!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 7, 2020)

*The Legend of the 7 Golden Vampires (1974)*

*

 *

Movie about the Dracula Topic with Eastern Martial-Arts Elements.

*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_the_7_Golden_Vampires*


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 8, 2020)

*Captain Nemo and the Underwater City (1969)*

*

 *

Underwater Adventure Movie about Nemo and his Ctiy.

*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Captain_Nemo_and_the_Underwater_City*


----------



## CeeDee (Mar 8, 2020)

Sonic. 

Gotta go fast, right?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 8, 2020)

*Tower of London (1962)*

*

 *

Roger Corman "Remake" of 1939 Movie with Horroricon Vincent Price.

*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tower_of_London_(1962_film)*


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Mar 8, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Just watched for the thousandth time Trainspotting and its folow up T2.
> 
> Trainspotting
> 
> ...


bruh thats the movie with that blur song in it


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 10, 2020)

MEET THE ROBINSONS:
Time travel and funny situations awaits you in this Sci-Fi themed movie!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



alexander1970 said:


> _*Robin Hood (1973)
> *_
> View attachment 198799
> 
> ...


YAS! One of my favourites alongside  The Sword in the Stone and Pinocchio!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



alexander1970 said:


> *The Legend of the 7 Golden Vampires (1974)*
> 
> *View attachment 198860 *
> 
> ...


This looks nice. Gotta watch it!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 10, 2020)

*Jason and the Argonauts (1963)*

*

 *

*Adventure Movie based on** Greek Mythology with Special Effects from Stop-Motion Model Animation Legend Ray Harryhausen.*

*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jason_and_the_Argonauts_(1963_film)*


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 10, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> *Jason and the Argonauts (1963)*
> 
> *View attachment 199152 *
> 
> ...


Classic!


----------



## Mythical (Mar 10, 2020)

Solid AF


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 11, 2020)

*The Colossus of Rhodes (1961)*

*

 *

Classic "Sword-and-Sandal" Movie based on the
*Seven Wonders of the Ancient World*

*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Colossus_of_Rhodes_(film)*


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 11, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> *The Colossus of Rhodes (1961)*
> 
> *View attachment 199192 *
> 
> ...



Sword and sandal... I know what you mean lol.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 11, 2020)

*Hollywood or Bust* (1956)



 

Funny Movie with Dean Martin and Jerry Lewis and......Mr.Bascomb

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hollywood_or_Bust


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 15, 2020)

World War II Triple Feature:

*Battle of the Bulge (1965)*

**

*Movie about the Ardennes Counteroffensive.*

*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_the_Bulge_(1965_film)*



*A Bridge Too Far (1977)

 

Movie about Operation Market Garden.
*
*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Bridge_Too_Far_(film)*



*The Longest Day (1962)

 

Movie about the D-Day.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Longest_Day_(film)
*


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 15, 2020)

*CLueLess*





A girl too basic to realize that the guy she's flirting with is G-A-Y​
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



alexander1970 said:


> *Hollywood or Bust* (1956)
> 
> View attachment 199226
> 
> ...


And Anita Ekberg


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 17, 2020)

*Scars of Dracula (1970)*

*

 *

*The 5th Part from the Hammer Film Cycle with Christopher Lee*
(The film is considered the most brutal and bloodiest from the Hammer Dracula Series)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scars_of_Dracula


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 17, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> *Scars of Dracula (1970)*
> 
> *View attachment 199802 *
> 
> ...


1970?
And they still made hand painted posters by then?
Amazing!

I've never seen it, but I've heard it's good.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 17, 2020)

Big Hero 6. It has been on my watchlist for a while, just didn't get around to watching it. Solid 8/10 for me with plenty of epic moments. I don't watch animated movies that often but they're usually pretty good.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 17, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Big Hero 6. It has been on my watchlist for a while, just didn't get around to watching it. Solid 8/10 for me with plenty of epic moments. I don't watch animated movies that often but they're usually pretty good.


Been wanting to make fan art. I liked that movie too.
Just not as much as I like Atlantis though.

I think Pixar is overrated nowadays.


----------



## Chary (Mar 17, 2020)

Shawshank Redemption. Really good movie. Definitely earned its place on the top of many peoples' best movie list.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 17, 2020)

Chary said:


> Shawshank Redemption. Really good movie. Definitely earned its place on the top of many peoples' best movie list.


Absolutely!


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 17, 2020)

*Them! / Formicula (1954)




 
*
_Them!_ is one of the first of the 1950s "nuclear monster" films, and the first "big bug" feature.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Them!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 18, 2020)

*Nothing but Trouble (1944)*

*

*

One of their last Movies,unfortunately not so great (Laurel and Hardy had no longer influence on the Production/Filming)
But ok as Entertaining Movie.

*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nothing_but_Trouble_(1944_film)*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





brushguy said:


> *Them! / Formicula (1954)
> 
> View attachment 199850
> *
> ...





One of my Favorite from the "Monster Pack" back in the 50´s.


----------



## Hardline (Mar 18, 2020)

A college professor lives his life with reckless abandon after being diagnosed with a terminal illness.
its was a great movie 10/10


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 18, 2020)

Hardline said:


> "The Professor" A college professor lives his life with reckless abandon after being diagnosed with a terminal illness.
> its was a great movie 10/10



Alas in my head I am going to consider that the expanded intro section for Transcendence... and I hate that film.


----------



## SeburoVII (Mar 18, 2020)

The most recent movie I watched was Sonic the Hedgehog, I went in expecting another game-to-movie irrelevant flop.. but was surprised. Great fun film and humourous for all the family. Well worth a watch if you've never seen it before


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 18, 2020)

*The Hindenburg (1975)*

*

 *

*Very good (but not historical correct) Movie about the Disaster.*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hindenburg_(film)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 20, 2020)

*The Incredible Melting Man (1977)*

*

 *

*A....very weird "Horror" Movie about  Radiation and its Consequences.*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Incredible_Melting_Man


----------



## duwen (Mar 20, 2020)

Jose Ramon Larraz' movie, "Whirpool" ...I think the poster describes what you're in for better than I ever could...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 20, 2020)

duwen said:


> Jose Ramon Larraz' movie, "Whirpool" ...I think the poster describes what you're in for better than I ever could...


That was hard to find....because the Title here is "Flash Light.

Thank you for the Recommendation,I will watch it.


----------



## duwen (Mar 20, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> That was hard to find....because the Title here is "Flash Light.
> 
> Thank you for the Recommendation,I will watch it.


It's not great... but at the same time, it's really great 
Not as good as Vampyres, which is still my favourite Larraz film.


----------



## plasturion (Mar 21, 2020)

*Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind*




I've got to refresh this movie once again, and yeah I like it a lot, is one of the best of Miyazaki (altought I'm telling that every time I watch any movie from studio Ghibli again, this one is a pure gold). Protaginist is brave as William Wallace from Braveheart, but she's fighting for pacifist reason. I very like the concept.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 21, 2020)

*Im weissen Rössl - The White Horse Inn (1960)*

*

*

*Classic Austrian Musical Film with our Peterle (Peter Alexander).*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_White_Horse_Inn_(1960_film)


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 21, 2020)

*Im weißen Rössl – Wehe Du singst! / In the White Horse Inn – Don't you dare singing! (2013)
*


 

"...strange fusion between ironic regional film, surreal folklore and cheesy happy end."
It´s a lsd trip like movie, quite good and entertaining. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_White_Horse_Inn (2013)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




alexander1970 said:


> *Im weissen Rössl - The White Horse Inn (1960)*
> 
> *View attachment 200383*
> 
> ...



Not as good as the original but still a funny movie somehow.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Mar 22, 2020)

Onward!


----------



## Milenko (Mar 22, 2020)

New Aladdin, was pretty good


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 22, 2020)

*Jack the Giant Killer (1962)*

*

 *

*A very nice Adventure Movie with Special Effects NOT by Legend Ray Harryhausen (Jim Danforth).*

*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_the_Giant_Killer_(1962_film)*


----------



## duwen (Mar 23, 2020)

*The Mutations* (under it's US title of The Freak Maker).
Fun stuff... they don't make them like this anymore.





I was going to say that they just don't make mad scientist movies anymore, but remembered that I also watched the rather good new *Invisible Man* film - definitely better than expected.
Watched it in a Blumhouse double-bill with the equally enjoyable *The Hunt*.


----------



## Cyan (Mar 23, 2020)

the last movie I watched is Split





The story is about that guy with personality disorder syndrome.
from his 23 personalities, some are gentles and other are serial killers.
while he kidnapped and keep hostage 3 teenagers, he is fighting against an emerging 24th personality.

What I liked the most is the post credit scene!
it's not really a spoiler, as it was announced as such before its release, but just in case, it's related to another movie.


Spoiler: Related trilogy movie franchise



At the end, you meet with David Dunn (Bruce Willis)
which is the "unbreakable man" from the same named movie.





The three characters will be together in the final movie : Glass









I didn't see the last movie yet.
Hopping for netflix FR to provide it too.

I love prequels, sequels, spinoff, cross over and cameo!
even more when it's a surprise


----------



## GBAer (Mar 23, 2020)

Us, the biggest load of shit I've seen in years.


----------



## duwen (Mar 23, 2020)

GBAer said:


> Us, the biggest load of shit I've seen in years.


I was really looking forward to it after how much I liked *Get Out*, but yeah, other than an interesting set up it was piss poor.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 23, 2020)

*Captain Clegg (1962)*

*
 *

Another quality Product from Hammer Studios with Peter Cushing.

*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Captain_Clegg_(film)*


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 23, 2020)

I legit do not remember the last time I actually sat down to watch a movie. I guess I would just rather play something.


----------



## Chary (Mar 23, 2020)

Silver Linings Playbook (2012). It’s a really cute movie. Dorky romcom, but with some elements that kinda hit close to personal family situations that make the movie all the better, to me.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 23, 2020)

Chary said:


> Silver Linings Playbook (2012). It’s a really cute movie. Dorky romcom, but with some elements that kinda hit close to personal family situations that make the movie all the better, to me.


This Movie had also good Music.


----------



## teamlocust (Mar 23, 2020)

contagion......

to some extent quite accurately describes our present situation on covid-19


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 24, 2020)

*The Lost World (1960)*

*

*

*Adventure Movie based on Sir Arthur Ignatius Conan Doyle´s "Lost World".*


*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Lost_World_(1960_film)*


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 24, 2020)

GBAer said:


> Us, the biggest load of shit I've seen in years.


Unites States is the biggest load of shit you've seen in years?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



teamlocust said:


> contagion......
> 
> to some extent quite accurately describes our present situation on covid-19


Ah, is one of _those._
I very much rather see a movie based on the nazis than movies based on COVID-IOT19.


----------



## teamlocust (Mar 24, 2020)

who cares what u want??lol


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 25, 2020)

*Scared Stiff (1953)*

*

 *
*Jerry Lewis and Dean Martin Comedy/Musical/Horror Movie.*

*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scared_Stiff_(1953_film)*


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 27, 2020)

BORTZ said:


> I legit do not remember the last time I actually sat down to watch a movie. I guess I would just rather play something.


I must admit it is very rare that I sit down to watch films these days. TV shows (DVDs seem to be going cheap these days), games and internet video in reverse order there doing far more. Used to do them all the time (once some people made a thing of seeing 365 films in a year, I might have knocked that out by May) but now months can go by and I will not have seen anything -- internet videos teach me more and TV shows manage to tell more in depth stories, and games (or at least my backlog) do what games do.

Still I managed to see Zombieland 2. Where the first was billed and largely managed to be something of a loving deconstruction of zombie films (or would that be entertainment) this seemed to lean more into the characters, which is a common problem with sequels. Enjoyable enough I guess but said nothing new really.


----------



## Chary (Mar 27, 2020)

Karate Kid (1984)

This is one of my dad’s favorite movies. There’s something about 80s movies that I really enjoy. The time period is just cool. There’s a line about how the guy lets his girlfriend drive his car, cuz “cmon, it’s the 80s” which also amused me.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 27, 2020)

Chary said:


> Karate Kid (*1984*)




#################################

*Daimajin (1966)*

*

 *

Fantasy Movie about the medieval Japan in which People worship a Statue of the God of War Majin.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daimajin_(1966_film)


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 28, 2020)

Chary said:


> Karate Kid (1984)
> 
> This is one of my dad’s favorite movies. There’s something about 80s movies that I really enjoy. The time period is just cool. There’s a line about how the guy lets his girlfriend drive his car, cuz “cmon, it’s the 80s” which also amused me.


Are you planning on watching the new TV series set however many years this is after it all?

Anyway day of the sequels it seems.
Saw Sicario 2.
Bits I liked more, bits I liked less. The first was a wonderful "ripped from the headlines gritty realism" type thing where this was more of an action popcorn affair based in that world sort of, not that I am complaining about having some good action popcorn films even if it had a fraction of the memorable scenes of the original.
Kind of brave to not go for a standalone film (you won't be completely lost if you have not seen the first but it helps a lot, indeed I had not seen the first since it hit DVD or whatever and took a few seconds to recall characters) and I saw it without subtitles which was fun (my Spanish is maybe 10 words on a good day) but I don't mind that.
If I am going to compare it to that Rambo film I saw a while back with a similar "mess with the cartels" theme then this all day long over that.
Ultimately did not say very much, and stopped short of "stuff never changes" but for some nice action I could see suggesting it.


----------



## XDel (Mar 28, 2020)

The Signal (2006): A signal begins to broadcast through television and radio which fills people heads with violent delusions.








The Nightingale (2019): A brutal tale of revenge set during the British Colonialism of Australia.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 28, 2020)

*The Great Race (1965)*



 

Comedy Movie inspirated by the 1908 New York to Paris Race.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Great_Race


----------



## plasturion (Mar 30, 2020)

*Searching (2018)*


----------



## CORE (Mar 30, 2020)

Zombie Land Double Tap. 

Not a bad Movie.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 30, 2020)

*Artists and Models* _*(1955)
*_


 

A comedy Movie with Dean Martin and Jerry Lewis about some "Comic Books" and a secret Formula.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Artists_and_Models


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 30, 2020)

*KONOSUBA -God's blessing on this wonderful world!- Legend of Crimson (2019)*
*




*
An evil woman with an army of goblins tries to destroy a town of overpowered magicians.
While having watched the show beforehand isn't necessary for you to enjoy this film, there are some references and character development you'll miss by not doing so. The film continues where the second season of the show left off (both seasons total 22 episodes, and I'd highly recommend watching them).


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 31, 2020)

*RED DRAGON*





A retired detective needs to stop a serial killer with the aid of Hannibal Lecter's intellect.​


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 31, 2020)

*XMEN DARK PHOENIX*





Not good, bot bad. Didn't thrilled me.
Bryce Dallas Howards made an excellent character for a b rated movie such as this one.​


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 31, 2020)

*Crack in the World **(1965)



 

Science Fiction Movie about "Human Ignorance".*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crack_in_the_World*
*


----------



## RyRyIV (Mar 31, 2020)

Watched Detective Pikachu again last night. As a Pokemon fan for as long as I can remember, this movie did not disappoint! My only complaint is I'd have loved even more live action battles.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 2, 2020)

_*Quo Vadis (1951)
*_


 

Epic historical (not correct in many Cases) Drama with an awesome Peter Ustinov as Nero.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quo_Vadis_(1951_film)


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 2, 2020)

Breakfast at Tiffany's. Seen the film many times but read the book even more. They left out in the film that Holly is a prostitute and then later in the book she gets pregnant. 

The film is basically about a woman called Holly who falls in love with her neighbour Paul. All sorts of things happen including Holly being arrested for dealing drugs. Also has a great scene when Holly gets drunk.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 4, 2020)

*The Blood Demon (1967)*

*

 *

Movie based on Edgar Allan Poe's 1842 Short Story _"The Pit and the Pendulum"._

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Blood_Demon


----------



## DiJornios (Apr 4, 2020)

Currently watching the Alien and Predator trilogies for the first time love them also going to watch the Alien vs Predator series


----------



## nero99 (Apr 4, 2020)

Last movie i watched was Detective Pikachu 2 days ago.
psycho tries to convert people into pokemon with Mewtwos powers while the kids dad is a pikachu.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 4, 2020)

Saw this some hours ago while having dinner.
_A cheesy movie that's self aware that's being cheesy + butts and boobies in slow motion.



Spoiler: Belinda can go fuck herself











_​
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



nero99 said:


> Last movie i watched was Detective Pikachu 2 days ago.
> psycho tries to convert people into pokemon with Mewtwos powers while the kids dad is a pikachu.


DAMN! SPOLERS MAN!


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 4, 2020)

Despite being something of a fan of cheesy 90s action (completely unironically I will claim The Big Hit as one of my favourite films) I shall now lose all credibility there by saying I never saw Tank Girl until last night.
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0114614/

Never read the comic, though if the flashes in the film were anything to go by it is was probably quite fun (I know Judge Dredd hit the same year but this was before everybody and their donkey tried their concept out first as a comic/graphic novel). The film however was a bit of a slog, and not helped by the lead actress being quite grating to me; I think I know what they were going for but they missed hard -- rather than hyper competent lady of action with serious sex appeal (and a willingness to use it) they got idiot savant bar skank that knew her way around a gun.
At times I almost confused it for a loving homage to the 70s and 80s desert based cheesy action/exploitation films. However then the writing, pacing and whatever else would grind things to a halt and go completely somewhere else (and not in a zany exaggerated inner mind/trip sequence like probably littered the comic) or launch into something.
Action lacked at points but was good enough in others.

I am not going to say don't do it but you will not be missing out on anything if you skip it. I am not even sure what I would cut, change or add to make it better.


----------



## RyRyIV (Apr 5, 2020)

Watched Onward the other night. Absolutely fantastic movie, one of Pixar's best in my opinion!


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 7, 2020)

Train to Busan 2016.
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5700672/

Now I have not seen many South Korean films but those I have seen I have liked a lot -- we can do a list of the ones that properly made it outside there but on the less known side of things if you can track down a copy of Attack the Gas Station then definitely do that.

Seems they can do a bloody good zombie film as well. If I wanted to go full bore special forces science boy ninja I could pick it apart but good characters, properly introduced acting in a way that is believable, proper scene building with an ending I first thought went a bit third lord of the rings film but actually worked for me. I actually don't want to spoil it more than that so go in cold.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 8, 2020)

*Theatre of Blood *_*(1973)
*_


 

Awesome Vincent Price in an "Shakespeare" themed "Horror" Movie.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theatre_of_Blood


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 8, 2020)

Because I am apparently a masochist I continued to watch the Jurassic park films, in this case
Jurassic World: Fallen Kingdom (2018)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4881806/

To set the scene I love dinosaurs, even before the first film hit. For a long time I even wanted to be a palaeontologist but a series of awful biology teachers ruined any fondness I had for their subject. Still own a collection of the 90s dinosaur magazine aimed at kids (If big daddy google can have that as the second link for 90s dinosaur magazine I will go it here as well http://read.ukprintarchive.com/De A.../Dinosaurs - Orbis Play and Learn Collection/ ). I could name most of the (real) ones and their period/other stats in the film by sight alone.

However while I can be charitable towards the second (give or take gymnastics dinosaur fighting) the rest were meh at best.


This... just no. Looked reasonable enough I guess but the plot... I would have to expend serious time to make something that bad.

At first I thought I was going to get a basic save the dinosaurs/double cross/peril type film, and a maguffin to do it. That would have been pedestrian and inoffensive but whatever. Instead... the double cross comes and they want to auction the dinosaurs off to shady buyers. They apparently also have the tech to create new species and clone dead people (and presumably living people)... if that is not going to get you a billion before you even leave the door (and a probably a G20 country GDP before lunch) for just a go on the tech (never mind a set of plans) why go to the effort of dinosaur capture and apparently super shady auction for a tenth of that? Worse is apparently the foundation had far more than that to pay off the lawsuits (much of which would probably have gone on insurance anyway).

Except not even that made sense. If the last dinosaurs were only going for a few million (a crazy low number -- the lease cost of a Panda in a million a year and zoos seemingly pay it, dinosaur skeletons go for more still) you would surely leave the trucks (what 50K each at a stretch?) and have some on the docks the other side. You would surely also snag a whole bunch of Compsognathus (the little ones) for they were surely bump your total up and only need a small cage even if you can't fit another Brachiosaurus (the big long neck herbivores) into your one boat (though those at least do cost a few million to build, even if I am sure you could rent some or buy some soon to be decomissioned ones for a lot less).

The pseudo philosophy stuff... watered down for the first film compared to the book (which I read some years later) but utterly nonsensical here.

I think they also did some "remember this?" scenes as well but I just did not care by this point. That also stops me from picking apart how toys near a dock still look good after years (I don't know if you have ever been to a seaside town but everything rots there) but somehow a nice manual in a seemingly climate controlled bunker has green algae or whatever all over it (and if a tshirt in the previous film was worth a fortune I can only imagine how much an operations manual would be worth and some merc would presumably have snagged that one). Also the big hunter guy did moves I would not even do with a deer or fox, never mind a clearly top notch predator, and despite being geared enough to carry a sit of tiny circular vice grips has no clue how to use them despite seemingly having assembled a reasonable collection of teeth for his necklace.
Oh and convenient flow rate lava as well but eh.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 8, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> Because I am apparently a masochist I continued to watch the Jurassic park films, in this case
> Jurassic World: Fallen Kingdom (2018)
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4881806/
> 
> ...



Oh, all of this means that you'd probably won't like StairFax Adventures, won't it?
I saw that same movie some years ago, and just like you, I kind of hated-loved it. 
I mean... Chris Pratt is certainly the only thing that's worth on that movie. But on the other hand, I have a crush on any redhaired chick, so... that's the only reason why I saw the movie in the first place, and I expected nothing better than the first movie.
Although... Blonde girls are calling me this year, so Tea Leoni and Julianne Moore are the main culprits that I saw those movies too.
The only reason why I watch TV/Movies is because there's always a girl I like.
Unfortunately, I have this tendency to like women that turns out to be lesbians... I don't know why.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 8, 2020)

I have no idea what stairfax adventures is and a search yields it as some kind of parody of starfox adventures. I have no problem with unrealistic dinosaurs, techno dinosaurs (Far Cry Blood Dragon and all that, we shall not mention dino crisis 3 though) or anything like that.

Also I certainly did not love this film -- it started off as bland indifference and by the end I was thinking I should have just turned it off.

None of the actors did anything for me either. I guess he did a passable take on the dressing like an explorer (*quietly shuts shirt drawer*) and running around theoretically being heroic but I would sooner have watched any of the good mummy films, the librarian (still have the TV series of that to watch come to think of it), any of the good Indiana Jones instead and none of those are particularly films I have a great fondness for.
As for watching pretty people on screen the meh -- such people are unlikely to fly to my house and fellate me so what is the point? Tell me a story, ponder a philosophy or build an interesting world instead. Also we have pornography for a reason which is probably far more satisfying (though probably still not satisfying in any real sense).


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 8, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> I have no idea what stairfax adventures is and a search yields it as some kind of parody of starfox adventures. I have no problem with unrealistic dinosaurs, techno dinosaurs (Far Cry Blood Dragon and all that, we shall not mention dino crisis 3 though) or anything like that.
> 
> Also I certainly did not love this film -- it started off as bland indifference and by the end I was thinking I should have just turned it off.
> 
> ...



No, there's no comparison of Pornography / Pretty girls.
I am an admirer, that's all. I don't watch pornography to be honest. No, really.
I guess it's a personal preference, though, I'd change Jurassic Park over The Mummy for Rachel Weisz any time.


----------



## arjunpatel (Apr 9, 2020)

the "making" of _*Nosferatu: A Symphony of Horror     *_with a twist


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Apr 9, 2020)

Who killed captain Alex? (2010)





I got ripped off because i still don't know who killed captain Alex!
Can someone please tell me who killed the captain Alex!?

It's one of those movies that are so bad that they are good, this movie was made with budget of around 200$ ( no i am not joking) and most of budget was spend on a shitty bar fight scene were they break some plastic tables.

It's officially free on YouTube so go watch it:


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 11, 2020)

Lake Placid (1999)

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0139414/

That has to be the most 90s film I have ever seen.

I saw a trailer/advert for it on either TV or a VCR around the time, for some reason always associate it with Rancid Aluminum.

Anyway went in cold having only the memory of said advert two decades ago and mostly the name had only stuck.

Mash up of fish out water rom-com, stoner comedy (though no drugs) and scary big creature in the [insert set piece of choice]. Somehow also rated R in the US (Netherlands said 12, UK 15 and most other places 15 or less so people reckon it was a couple of pedestrian gore shots). Also starring some pretty heavy hitting actors for the time.
It is not good. I could however not stop watching it from a "what the fuck is going on here?" perspective.
Don't watch it for a film to have fun, can't suggest it as a bad film that is still fun either. If however you are a fan of film making or script writing then I am going to suggest it just as something truly bizarre. So much so I don't know if I want to properly spoil it here.
The first IMDB review linked on the main page for it reckons it is a parody, as do several others, but I don't see it, not even some kind of deconstruction. Piranha 3D might be a parody or at least deconstruction or super self aware, cabin in the woods same. This is not that unless it is one of those late 90s "we're too cool to do that" type films which I did not see either. You could possibly edit it to be one.
Some might wonder if it was studio interference but R rated and only a single writer.

Mind you I said the film was the most 90s thing I ever saw but then I looked up the trailer for it

That is now the most 90s thing I ever saw.

Apparently there are a whole bunch of TV sequels as well between 2007 and 2018, including a crossover with the anaconda series (if you want a cheesy big monster film then the ones of those I saw were amusing enough) in Lake Placid vs. Anaconda.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 11, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> That is now the most 90s thing I ever saw.



Correction: This is the most 90's thing you've ever saw. Consider yourself lucky.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 11, 2020)

*The White, the Yellow, and the Black (1975)*



 

A "funny" Spaghetti Western Movie with Eastern Elements from Sergio Corbucci.
(Honestly it "lives" from the great german Synchronisation,the Movie is not really a Corbucci "Masterpiece" in generell...)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_White,_the_Yellow,_and_the_Black


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 11, 2020)

Seems "stay in your house, citizen" has seen me take film watching back up. I think I have watched more films this last week or three than I have in years.

In this case rewatched Smokin Aces for the first time in many many years.
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0475394/

When I first saw it years ago I did not like it at all -- had a setup I could get behind (whole bunch of assassins go in to take out a guy but twists all over the place, almost to the point of being a con film) but fell flat for me. Today though actually yeah it is not bad, looks nice enough, has some nice set pieces/action scenes, some reasonable pacing, some people given some measure of characterisation, plot enough to keep me engaged. I don't know if that is a condemnation of the state of cheesy films today or some kind of changed taste, though I fear it is the former.

Director apparently also did The A-Team and The Grey, the latter of which I also saw a few weeks back and did not mind where the former did OK for me as well. Did an episode of the Blacklist that was one of the more memorable ones for me. Cinematographer also did some stuff I like (was one for Training Day), though clearly has some kind of style.

Speaking of scenes and styles was the torture scene in the meet the players segment a homage to something else or the inspiration for the one in Django Unchained?

Was a sequel that I remember seeing once as well, though not much about it so that probably says most of what I need to know there.

If this is your sort of film then I do recommend  2010's Operation: Endgame which so few people seem to have seen. Not the best thing in the world but I did really enjoy that. Indeed I would suggest that over rewatching this.



JuanMena said:


> Correction: This is the most 90's thing you've ever saw. Consider yourself lucky.
> breakdancing tutorial


Certainly amusing but I am not sure that is peak 90s.

Also I forgot last time when listing amusing stuff with Dinosaurs to list Cadillacs and Dinosaurs. Apparently it is semi officially (was officially but company buyout saw it migrate after a fashion) available for free on youtube so 
one playlist
If we are doing peak 90s then that has claim to be a peak 90s cartoon, at least of its style.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 12, 2020)

*Forbidden Planet (1956)*

*

*

"Pioneer" Science Fiction Movie "based" on Shakespeare´s "The Tempest"
features one of the first Robot in an supporting Role (with Personality),Faster-than-Light Travelling 
 and Special Effects from Walt Disney Studios.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forbidden_Planet


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 12, 2020)

I recently rewatched this piece of comercial diarrhea.
I still hate it.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Apr 12, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> View attachment 204110
> I recently rewatched this piece of comercial diarrhea.
> I still hate it.



Then go watch "Who killed captain Alex" which i recommended earlier.


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 12, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Then go watch "Who killed captain Alex" which i recommended earlier.


I would, but there's no easy way to get the DVD and there's no way I will pirate that movie.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 12, 2020)

Made it to 3 films in 1 day

1) https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0365830/
Rewatched Tenacious D and the pick of destiny.
Not bad but I can definitely see why it did "meh" numbers. Fictional origin story of the band Tenacious D. Far better stoner* films out there (the musical sequences are probably the only thing that really saves it), and indeed I would probably suggest watching their earlier shows for HBO I think it was.

*they tell me it is a stoner film (indeed starting with a parody of the THX ear burster that starts many cinema experiences but instead being THC) and it kind of has the setup of one but I am still not sure I believe it is one.

2) https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0119081/
Event Horizon
Further to ruin any credibility I have when I saw I like cheesy sci fi films I have never seen it before.
Probably the classic example of should have been at least a TV miniseries, and possibly studio interference.
Still for all the shit this gets it is actually a reasonable horror film in space with some nice sets, good characters and the like. As ever I could go science boy and pick things apart (why the rescue ship was not able to compartmentalise to save oxygen I don't know, why people strip off what look like reasonably flexible space suits I don't know (nor why they don't stay in them), artificial gravity might be a nice handwave for film purposes but that is actually a serious thing). I will note though I have not seen some of the later series of the expanse (have read the books though) so I don't know how they handle it as the earlier stuff there raised the bar for near future-non FTL space shows for me.

3) https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0106639/
Cyborg 2 Glass Shadow. Don't think I saw the first film (though it is scarcely related, it mainly being a Jean Claude Van Damme vehicle) and haven't seen the third either. There are apparently sequels to cyborg made by the director of the first that are unrelated to the subsequent film series, and I definitely have not seen them either.
Near future the environment has gone to shit and "cyborgs" (though probably closer to androids as barring one character they don't seem to be humans retrofitted, and their programming and human like nature is referenced extensively) are common enough (think blade runner).
Rather dull in terms of script, characterisation and a very odd plot/writing (a lot of things appearing almost out of nowhere) but had some nice/amusing performances (barring the fight scenes) and some OK worldbuilding and sets.
Classic man falls in love with cyborg assassin and they attempt to run away from corporate overlords who rule the dystopia.
Can't really suggest it though, even for fans of 80s/early 90s cheese. I could almost see it being cut into something and dubbed over at points to make it work but it would be a lot of effort.


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Apr 12, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> Made it to 3 films in 1 day
> 
> 1) https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0365830/
> Rewatched Tenacious D and the pick of destiny..



Ha, a friend once made me watch that with him.
Kind of an oddball of a film. But slightly amusing.


Last watched: Millenium Actress

Story told in hindsight, with interviewer "visiting an old favorite of his", which then retells:

```
A girl chasing a guy she interacted with once, becoming an actress just for the sake of it.
```
Glorious animation/timelapse, kind of trippy at times.
 - Actually based on some real japanese actress apparantly-
Amazing Legendary composer aswell.
You should probably watch it.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 13, 2020)

*Der Schut (1964)
*


 

Based on the Stories from Karl May.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Shoot_(1964_film)


----------



## Benja81 (Apr 13, 2020)

Surprisingly good fantasy CGI, I wasn't expecting much from.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 13, 2020)

_*Durchs wilde Kurdistan & Im Reiche des silbernen Löwen (1965)
*_




 

Completes the "Kara Ben Nemsi" Orient Cycle based on Karl May´s Books.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Durchs_wilde_Kurdistan_(Film)
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Im_Reiche_des_silbernen_Löwen_(Film)


----------



## delilah23 (Apr 14, 2020)

Snow White and the Huntsman


----------



## micp (Apr 14, 2020)

Underwater - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Underwater_(film)

I thought it was terrible. A friend suggested it as a scary movie to watch. I won't be taking their recommendations on board anymore.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 14, 2020)

Hmm seems the German speaking world might be responsible for the lame film posters we have today


Anyway

Q: The Winged Serpent (1982)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0084556/
Seen as I brought up the subject of film posters then Boris Vallejo (if you have ever seen a half naked barbarian lady in a painting then if not him then probably someone ripping him off) did this one apparently


 

What is not to love here? While technically 80s you would be forgiven for thinking 70s, though some reckon it also serves as a pretty decent homage to 50s creature films. Quasi exploitation film starring one David Carradine as hard boiled 70s New York detective on the case of both a stop motion monster and someone doing human sacrifices.
Of its time? Absolutely, though I have seen films that aspire to be more than that be even cheesier.
Did I have a fantastic time throughout it all? Most certainly.

Question for those around in 80s new york... would that lady, basically single income waitress, really have been able to afford a flat that nice? I know it would be unthinkable today but still.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 14, 2020)

*Apache Gold* - _*Winnetou Part 1 (1963)



 ---> German Poster:   
*
Karl May based Movie with the legendary Pierre Brice and Lex Barker Duo.
(It was not the first Winnetou Movie)*
*_
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apache_Gold


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 15, 2020)

Angel Eyes





_Review: Autism turned into a movie._

My dad was browsing Netflix and saw the trailer of this piece of shit. He probably thought that this would be an action movie a la Bone Collector but nope... at the end of this piece of shit we looked at each other and said at the same time: 



​


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 15, 2020)

*Marco the Magnificent (1965)*



 

Very good Movie about Marco Polo´s China Travel.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marco_the_Magnificent


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 15, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> *Marco the Magnificent (1965)*
> 
> View attachment 204550
> 
> ...


MARCO PORO


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 16, 2020)

_*Carry on Jack (1964)
*_



 

8th Movie from the "Carry on...." Series with the British - Spanish Sea War in 1805.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carry_On_Jack


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 19, 2020)

Wasn't a huge fan of the first two but gave this a watch and thought it was bloody awesome.


----------



## PROTOBOY (Apr 19, 2020)

Just decided to watch all movies by order after completing the game tomb raider definitive edition


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 20, 2020)

The Stooge (1952)





Dean Martin/Jerry Lewis Movie about Freindship and Egoism and Selfishness.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Stooge


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 20, 2020)

Not a huge fan of superhero movies and after watching this I'm still not a fan of superhero movies  It was a ok movie I guess 
.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 20, 2020)

_*What happened to Monday*_





Saw it yesterday... it's a short movie. Not so thrillng, but not uninteresting enough to keep you away from the TV.
Definitely could've done better with the plot as it has interesting ideas of an utopian future.​


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 20, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> . it's a short movie.



Two Hours is short for you ?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 20, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Two Hours is short for you ?


Well... yes.
I don't watch TV or movies, I really don't. 
Sometimes I might watch one if I get caught by one while having dinner or while babysitting... so 2 hours watching a movie is not too much time for me, as I might spend 8 straight hours drawing without even noticing. 
Really! 
I start to notice that I've spent much time drawing when my ass starts to burn, or when I notice the sun comming through my window.
Might sound stupid, but It's like this for me.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 20, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Well... yes.
> I don't watch TV or movies, I really don't.
> Sometimes I might watch one if I get caught by one while having dinner or while babysitting... so 2 hours watching a movie is not too much time for me, as I might spend 8 straight hours drawing without even noticing.
> Really!
> ...



A "Recommendation" - You should more often watch Hobbit/Lord of the Rings.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 20, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Well... yes.
> I don't watch TV or movies, I really don't.
> Sometimes I might watch one if I get caught by one while having dinner or while babysitting... so 2 hours watching a movie is not too much time for me, as I might spend 8 straight hours drawing without even noticing.
> Really!
> ...


You may want to watch the film War and Peace its 431 minutes long and rather awesome.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 20, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> A "Recommendation" - You should more often watch Hobbit/Lord of the Rings.


I've seen them! I know how long they are.
They're part of my favourite movies.

Just like Pirates of the Caribean movies.
Marvel Movies.
Mission Impossible movies.
Atlantis, Treasure Planet, Emperor's New Groove, Sword in the Stone.
Indiana Jones Trilogy
and some good old classic movies like Kelly's Heroes, Fllight of the Phoenix, Cleopatra  and old James Bond movies.
OH BY THE WAY! I TOO LIKE CHICK FLICK MOVIES AND 90'S COMEDY MOVIES TOO!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



AmandaRose said:


> You may want to watch the film War and Peace its 431 minutes long and rather awesome.


Cool! Might watch it sometime if I'm able to find it.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 21, 2020)

Or a really "classic" Science Fiction/Horror of the 40s/50s Night.

- _Creature from the Black Lagoon Trilogy
- Formicula
- Tarantula_
- _Forbidden Planet_
- The Beast From 20,000 Fathoms
- The Thing
......

It is so sad,we have Thousands of TV/SAT/Cable Channels and not a Single one is able to do such "Classic Nights" again.....
Also "classic Cinemas" (yes,they still exist) not.....


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 21, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Or a really "classic" Science Fiction/Horror of the 40s/50s Night.
> 
> - _Creature from the Black Lagoon Trilogy
> - Formicula
> ...


I have this channel called TCM where I can see some old movies. But most of the times it's a Scharzenegger or Stallone or Nico movies.
Alas, young ones doesn't have the interests in these kind of movies anymore. I hate these trends where everything worsens to satisfy a demand.
We're old guys lol, even though I'm just 26.

What I do like about my time though... is that I sort of got to know the best things in life. Like, going outside when the sun wasn't trying to fry you alive. Witnessing the big technological leaps in both Movies and Games production, eating better, getting better junk food without too many additives and chemicals, and the most important thing ever... the struggle of having access to the Internet nowadays.
I remember wanting to learn so much when I was a child, but couldn't because I didn't had access to the Internet.
Nowadays, you can learn and watch anything you like. It's truly amazing.

Kids takes most of these things for granted, because they don't know better.
But we do... I do, and I know that there was far better things in the old days.

But we're going a little bit of topic here... so I might post a picture of a movie I've seen but not just recently:

Ace Ventura





This guy taught me some sarcasm.
I might owe my stupid and sarcastic attitude thanks to these kind of movies.​


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 21, 2020)

Classic Horror Double Feature.

*Formicula (Them!)(1954)*



_*Tarantula (1954)*_



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tarantula!
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Them!


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 21, 2020)

So it seems my little film binge came to a close for a while and instead I indulged in my other secret shame, that being medical TV shows and decided to watch ER which aged surprisingly well. Started back on the films though

Containment 2015
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3561236/
Disease spreads through a few blocks of flats in modern UK while the seemingly massively unprepared military response team attempts to sort it.
Started off strong and had some interesting ideas but generally meh. Science boy and armchair general* have a few questions as well.

*so they have a few blocks of flats, all sealed and then being floor by floor. I could see not having a rifle sporting soldier with each team but not with the option to fire down the halls? They have it together enough to have a sniper on the roof and presumably a perimeter.

Galaxy Quest
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0177789/
You know that thing where I claimed to like cheesy films, and also have a great fondness for ribbing groups? Add another to the "you should have seen that years ago" list, and in this case I really should have.
Anyway aliens mistake the cast of a cheesy sci fi show (pretty much a stand in for star trek, though with the cheesiness ramped up a bit) for actual space adventurers, recreate their ship (but make it work) and enlist them to help with a bad guy threatening them.
They drag in a bunch of pretty good/noted actors for this one as well which makes it rather amusing, all of them being somewhat typecast in real life.

1917
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt8579674/
A rare world war 1 themed film, and not a thinkpiece or just odd setting like so many others. Nor is it an action film (trenches don't tend to make for as exciting a scene as modern stuff, or indeed world war 2 and beyond).
A couple of soldiers are tasked with delivering a message that will save hundreds, if not thousands, of other soldiers but have to cross some distance across no man's land to do it.
Well worth a watch but other than it being a world war 1 film I am not sure it is going to be remembered in so many years.
Wonderfully shot with sets that do well and great acting as too.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 21, 2020)

Just saw trolls world tour. The kids loved it, especially the baby.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 21, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> Just saw trolls world tour. The kids loved it, especially the baby.


Do I take it by the absence of any mention of your personal enjoyment it is not one of those films for kids that succeeds in telling a compelling story for the adults as well?
I only saw the trailer and it looked the like the typical mid range CGI snoozefest with boring jokes and not much more.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 21, 2020)

There were a couple funny parts. We also saw onward, which is much better. You don’t have to see the first trolls movie to enjoy the second one. If you don’t like troll dolls or don’t have kids, then you might want to skip this one.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 21, 2020)

*The Beast from 20,000 Fathoms* (1953)



 

One of the first Atomic Monster Movies.
(..and then comes Godzilla...).

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Beast_from_20,000_Fathoms


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 26, 2020)

*Damnation Alley (1977)*

* 


 *

*Science Fiction Movie with Topic "after the 3rd World War"*
*with "Stringfellow Hawke" and "**John "Hannibal" Smith"*

*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Damnation_Alley_(film)*


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 30, 2020)

The original Japanese trilogy is so much better than the shitty American remake.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 1, 2020)

_*Caligula (unrated Version) 1979
*_
 

Saw it for the first Time and....was very impressed.
Genius or Madness...see for yourself please.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caligula_(film)


----------



## arjunpatel (May 1, 2020)

Vince Vaughn is a fucking beast (rewatch BTW)


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 4, 2020)

*Time After Time (1979)*

*

 *

*Science Fiction Movie about the Jack the Ripper Topic.*

*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_After_Time_(1979_film)*


----------



## FAST6191 (May 4, 2020)

Mad Max Fury Road.
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1392190/
I can see why some liked it but it was just absolutely acceptable for me. Did not really rise above a dull OK I guess. I am not entirely sure why though. Desert, fighting mutants of a sort, a mission... meh.

Wolf Warrior 2
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt7131870/
Never saw the first one or heard of it before today. Have seen a few cheesy Chinese action films in my time before now. Don't watch it for the plot (ex special forces hardman has to save some people in Africa), don't watch it expecting it to make sense. Don't watch it for the effects (though they don't shy away from gore, even if quite a bit is digital).
Do however watch it for the utterly insane cheesy action. It is almost like someone watched John Wick, various John Woo films, the 1990 Navy Seals film (really) and smooshed it all together with the typical "I watched this and tried to copy it but it did not come quite as I expected".
Things that happen in this film.
Guy dives off a container ship, fights off two boats of pirates underwater.
Guy catches a RPG in a bed frame spring thing, chucks it away.
Several "could have been ripped from John Wick" scenes, though far less realistic (that or being able to fire backwards across your body is a thing).
Massive rebel faction urban battle including some fun with an anti air gun against humans, which our hero guides two civilians through.
I am not even half an hour in yet. I could carry on spoiling but I feel bad about even that, even if the rest still contains much much more.

In short I was delighted with this one. Pure and utter cheese from basically start to finish which suited me fantastically (I long ago learned to laugh at propaganda but that will be a skill you want). Did also remind me I do want a karambit knife.


----------



## arjunpatel (May 5, 2020)

creepier then the grudge (except for kanna that was just stupid reveal)


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 7, 2020)

*Reign Over Me (2007)
*


Personal the best "non comical" Adam Sandler Movie.
About 9/11 and its Consequences.
Main Part beside Sandler takes the PlayStation 2 Icon "Shadow of the Colossus".

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reign_Over_Me


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 7, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> *Reign Over Me (2007)
> *
> View attachment 208086
> 
> ...


Shadow of the Colossus is better than Adam Sandler.


----------



## arjunpatel (May 7, 2020)

Nic Cage at his best


----------



## CovidBryant (May 8, 2020)

This generic garbage:


----------



## FAST6191 (May 12, 2020)

Yet again I find myself watching things I am told I probably should have seen years ago if I am going to call myself a fan of films in general or their particular genres.

Neo Tokyo (1987)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0185481/
Technically it is 3 shorts totally 50 minutes from 3 legendary anime/manga writers so I don't know if film is suitable description but eh.
Did next to nothing for me, though I can see why compared to what else was out there at the time that it has the recognition it does. All three of the premises were interesting all failed to either make me want to learn more about the world, have a short story or even give a particularly clear message. This might have been more because I have seen all of them done better elsewhere in the years since.

Super Troopers
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0247745/
The misadventures of a state trooper station in a do nothing part of highway as they face being shut down.
Not going to be my favourite film and am not sure why people care to rewatch it a lot but for a comedy film, much less what would be a stoner film by most definitions, I actually had a good time. What I will say however is if you are trying to introduce people to stoner comedies think long and hard before you pick this over Harold and Kumar, Dude Where's my car or Cheech and Chong's better offerings.

The Abyss
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0096754/
Submarine goes down and a deep sea submersible platform crew team up with the military to investigate.
Every instinct I had told me to stop at the would be a bittersweet ending part, indeed even the universe thought it would lend a hand and interrupted the stream. I ignored them and restarted the stream. What had previously been a pretty serviceable (science boy and armchair general wanted to have some words but were shushed easily enough) scifi - people trapped with a mission and a serious fate if they fail was almost undone by a Hollywood ending.


----------



## slimbizzy (May 12, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> Yet again I find myself watching things I am told I probably should have seen years ago if I am going to call myself a fan of films in general or their particular genres.
> 
> Neo Tokyo (1987)
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0185481/
> ...


You even comment like a reporter, love it.

Also, Neo Tokyo was a really good series or whatever. It was the only anime I could actually watch.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 12, 2020)

*Kiss Meets the Phantom of the Park*_ (1978)_



 

Yes,a "Movie" with my favorite Music Group.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiss_Meets_the_Phantom_of_the_Park


----------



## AmandaRose (May 12, 2020)

I'm a huge fan of Adam Sandler and a huge fan of Drew Barrymore but this film was bloody painful to watch. It was so bad I'm not even gonna tell you what happens in the film.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 12, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> I'm a huge fan of Adam Sandler and a huge fan of Drew Barrymore but this film was bloody painful to watch. It was so bad I'm not even gonna tell you what happens in the film.
> 
> View attachment 208799


Let me guess... the guy has a cow and car accident and that makes him lose his long term memories?


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 12, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> I'm a huge fan of Adam Sandler and a huge fan of Drew Barrymore but this film was bloody painful to watch. It was so bad I'm not even gonna tell you what happens in the film.
> 
> View attachment 208799


Unfortunately an "unsuccessful" Try to make a 3rd Movie with that great Actor Combination.....


----------



## AmandaRose (May 12, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Unfortunately an "unsuccessful" Try to make a 3rd Movie with that great Actor Combination.....


That was the third one. 

The Wedding Singer
50 First Dates
Blended


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 12, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> That was the third one.
> 
> The Wedding Singer
> 50 First Dates
> Blended


Yes,I said so...Amanda,too much Vodka,eh ?


----------



## AmandaRose (May 12, 2020)

I'm now watching The Young Offenders. I have seen this film numerous times and still love it. Its based on a real life event

Two teenage boys from Cork steal bicycles and ride off on a quest to find a missing bale of cocaine worth 7,000,000 euros. All sorts of crazy stuff happen to them along the way.


----------



## SG854 (May 12, 2020)

Citizen Kane



AmandaRose said:


> I'm a huge fan of Adam Sandler and a huge fan of Drew Barrymore but this film was bloody painful to watch. It was so bad I'm not even gonna tell you what happens in the film.
> 
> View attachment 208799


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 14, 2020)

*The War in Space* (1977)




 

TOHO´s and Jun Fukuda´s Answer to "Star Wars".....nice Try.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_War_in_Space


----------



## arjunpatel (May 15, 2020)

a damn fine move its forgotten thanks to the first one and the terrible sequel the heretic , it stands on its own i recommend the DC cut of the movie but the theatrical version aint bad either here's a scene


----------



## JFizDaWiz (May 15, 2020)

Return of the Jedi even though i turned it off almost half way through:
teddy bears fight in space, sister finds out shes been kissing her brother
father and son have an arguments on how to take over the family business


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 17, 2020)

*The Greatest Story Ever Told* (1965)



 



> It is a retelling of the Biblical account about Jesus of Nazareth, from the Nativity through to the Ascension.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Greatest_Story_Ever_Told


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 17, 2020)

SCOOB!


----------



## FAST6191 (May 17, 2020)

Proximity (2020)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt8718300/
VFX artist who did a few shorts decides to write and direct a feature. I like to watch such things from time to time as they can have something actually to them. Not today.
Also seems I was not on the other regular in this thread to watch a religious film, though my choice was a out of nowhere* surprise plot twist (the aliens abduct people to learn about a mysterious figure from earth history, turns out it is Jesus they were looking for all along, they say "thanks mate we didn't know, let's go home" despite understanding English at least and been doing it for decades, and I really wish I was kidding).
Prior to that it was nice visual effects, pretty well shot and at least a stab at characterisation in alien abductee unwittingly invites the attention of shady international agency type affair. Absolutely by the numbers and forgettable but I was content to "started so I will finish" at least.
Armchair general also wants to have a word with the shady agency. You have tracking devices (now disabled) on three civilians with no survival/military/relevant training or observed skills and are a hour behind them at worst. Nope wait a few days. No checking last signal location, sat feeds (which would clearly show a house in the woods) or whatever.
Science boy was having a reasonable time too at first but it got a bit silly towards the end.

*seriously. I am usually pretty attuned to religious pandering in films, especially American ones. I saw nothing of the sort beforehand that would have been leading to a reveal like that. I don't know if it was some form of funding obligation or what.


----------



## AmandaRose (May 17, 2020)

I'm watching the most famous film made in Scotland that is not called Braveheart or Trainspotting. Gregory's Girl is part soccer film part love story part comedy. The film is about Gregory who plays in his school soccer team. The team are awful and the school decides to get new players for the team. They end up recruiting an awesome new striker for the team the only problem is that its a girl called Dorothy. Gregory immediately falls head over heals in love with Dorothy and all sorts of funny shit then happens.

A Classic film I have seen many times and still love. Just don't watch the terrible follow up film.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 17, 2020)

That looks like a near terminal case of late 70s/early 80s hair there.

Anyway
21 Bridges (2019)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt8688634/

Probably would have been a below average episode of the Shield or an above average episode of something like Blue Bloods. This however is a solid little police film, the sorts of which I can't name too many recent equivalents for. Detective, who actually does some detecting in this, with a reputation for being a trigger puller gets roped in to hunt down some seriously wanted criminals but does not have much time to do it in.
If you want a proper kick em up film (though this one certainly has its moments, and the restraint it shows actually makes what is there somewhat more poignant) along sort of similar lines then I would suggest Jason Statham's Safe instead. If you have never seen Serpico then definitely do that before this.
Director had some of the more notable early episodes of Game of Thrones and apparently the first two episodes of Luther (only ones I have seen, but they were not bad at all). This is his first American feature (TV film and a UK one beforehand) and I am actually impressed.
Unless one of the actors or director pops (box office return on this says unlikely to be given the helm of anything truly huge, though if it is all as tight as this and his other stuff then something else might be a surprise hit) I will not be surprised to find few remember this in 10 years but that would actually be a shame.


----------



## AmandaRose (May 17, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> That looks like a near terminal case of late 70s/early 80s hair there.


You are correct 1981 to be exact.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 18, 2020)

Man, I think it's been over a month since I last saw something.
Yesterday Papa and I went for some Little Caesar's Pizzas, and we just ate them while watching this movie:






Ethan Hunt has to overcome the challenge of accomplishing difficult missions when the entire FMI has been dissolved.


Side note: He tells me that he had never seen a Mission Impossible movie before... and I thought about playing the first one... but I really wanted to see Lea Seydoux on the TV 
At the end...Papa said: "Pinches payasadas" which translate to: "The situations are a little too exagerated"
¬_¬​


----------



## FAST6191 (May 20, 2020)

Still knocking out these films
Once Upon a Time in Hollywood.
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt7131622/
I do like Quentin Tarantino films (as a general rule my friends and I might differ considerably on films we like or don't like but we all like his stuff) and while this will probably not rank among his best (nothing particularly iconic or quotable really) I still had a great time. Good sets (it is a late 60s throwback and done really really well, though as a lot of it was practical that is not unsurprising), nice dialogue (though perhaps not as tight as some, or at least not as quotable/memorable which is not bad in an of itself but for someone that has previously shown they do enjoy a bit of it...), well shot/edited and some nice violence. What I like to see in a film and, as mentioned, had a great time with it (better part of 3 hours there, did not feel like it at all). I have no particular fondness for 1960s/1970s America (my grandparents and parents experienced it, not me) nor that time in film either, and while the end of an era parallels are probably supposed to say something then eh really, so that it rose above that one says something at least.

Prisoners (2013)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1392214/

Would have been a somewhat above average episode of criminal minds but actually was quite an impressive film about a kidnapping and subsequent investigation. Go in cold. Would possibly have made for a better TV show, though I am not sure I trust any TV companies these days to not string it out needlessly. Seems the same director did Sicario and is handling the upcoming Dune which I did not realise before about 10 seconds ago as I clicked around IMDB. Guess he did well in his later films.


----------



## duwen (May 21, 2020)

I feel bad. I've neglected this thread for too long, and during a period where I've been watching *a lot *of great films.
There's been way too many for me to remember all of them, but I'll mention a few stand-outs...
I've been predominantly watching French movies; many of which I've seen before, and a few were new to me...

My favourite discoveries were the films of Bertrand Bonello, particularly L'Apollonide (Souvenirs de la maison close) aka, House of Tolerance, and Nocturama.








I rewatched an old favourite, Bertrand Blier's Buffet Froid... a real gem of a movie!





I'd like to list all the other classics of French cinema I've seen recently, but it would take me hours just to remember them all, let alone devote enough time to adequately review them


----------



## duwen (May 21, 2020)

JFizDaWiz said:


> Return of the Jedi even though i turned it off almost half way through:
> teddy bears fight in space, sister finds out shes been kissing her brother
> father and son have an arguments on how to take over the family business


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 22, 2020)

*Conan the Destroyer* (1984)



 

A little bit "weaker" than the first Movie.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conan_the_Destroyer


----------



## AmandaRose (May 23, 2020)

Did not think I would enjoy this movie but it was actually rather funny. Especially the bit Dora starts hallucinating and she starts seeing everyone in cartoon form. The movie was one giant piss take of the cartoon.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 23, 2020)

_*Troll (1986)



 *_

A Horror (Comedy) Movie with Harry Potter - No,not the Wizard from the _*later*_ Movies.
So we see how "creative" J.K.Rowling was with their Names....

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_(film)


----------



## duwen (May 25, 2020)

*Orpheus (1950)*






Jean Cocteau masterpiece... a synopsis wouldn't do this justice, but it's an adaptation of the Orpheus myth/legend.
I would say that if you like inventive and surreal films (particularly things like David Lynch) then definitely see this.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 25, 2020)

Seems everybody is going for older films. I did find a bunch of unknown outside fans of such things (horror, exploitation, general cheesiness) films the other day and should probably start on them. Instead I continue to watch middling at best modern efforts. That and stop watching TV, however that would mean I missed out on The Boys which would have been a shame as that was a great show and enjoyed far more than most of the things I have watched on the film front (TV really has been kicking the arse of films this last 10 years or more).

Inheritance 2020
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt7923220/
Simon Pegg as antagonist is best Simon Pegg (and I certainly enjoyed the cornetto trilogy).
I seem to be able to switch my brain off and enjoy the ride for some things so "if you did not see the twist coming" is something I genuinely did not see coming a lot of the time. Here though... yeah. Had a good enough time before then though. Hard to really say much though without spoiling things and that would really ruin it.
Nobody will remember it in 10 years and the casting was questionable. If you read a basic plot synopsis and think I liked one like it before then go rewatch that. The premise spun out into a TV series would have been a good one though.
Looking at the director's IMDB page it seems like it is the classic start as second or third unit and work your way up career path, don't think his name alone will cause me to see another like some of the others I have seen and mentioned in this thread.
Indeed if Simon Pegg as antagonist is something you have not seen I would suggest Kill Me Three Times instead, still not a great film but thinking back now it did what I wanted that night.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 25, 2020)

_*Severed Ties (1992)

 
*_
Well,yes,a "Horror" Movie....._*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Severed_Ties_(film)*_


----------



## AmandaRose (May 25, 2020)

I'm watching all three Underbelly Files movie's they are spin offs of the TV show Underbelly that told the true story of the the Melbourne gang wars that took place between the 1970s to the late 1999s between the Carlton Crew and the Carl Williams Gang.

Tell Them Lucifer was Here is about the 1998 murders of Victorian police officers Gary Silk and Rod Miller and the subsequent manhunt for their killers.

Infiltration is about the story of Australian police detective Colin McLaren's infiltration of the Calabrian Mafia in Griffith, New South Wales which saw dozens of underworld figures imprisoned

The Man Who Got Away tells the story of David McMillian, a drug smuggler and the only Western man to ever escape from Bangkok's Klong Prem Central Prison


----------



## Taleweaver (May 26, 2020)

Just watched 'Brexit: the uncivil war' yesterday. Pretty interesting docutainment starring Benedict Cumberbatch.


----------



## campbell0505 (May 26, 2020)

I can't remember what movie I last watched, but today I watched a documentary on YouTube about the Unabomber, really interesting, especially the way they found out who the unabomber was.



AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 210534
> 
> 
> I'm watching all three Underbelly Files movie's they are spin offs of the TV show Underbelly that told the true story of the the Melbourne gang wars that took place between the 1970s to the late 1999s between the Carlton Crew and the Carl Williams Gang.
> ...



Is it any good? I know about Carl Williams, as I live in Melbourne, I've watched videos about his stuff on YouTube, but haven't seen this.


----------



## Deleted User (May 26, 2020)

Detective Pikachu - was somewhat promising at the beginning but the ending was trash. What is it with Pokemon movies and unsatisfying endings? Felt very unfinished to me.


----------



## AmandaRose (May 26, 2020)

campbell0505 said:


> Is it any good? I know about Carl Williams, as I live in Melbourne, I've watched videos about his stuff on YouTube, but haven't seen this.


The Underbelly tv series is awesome. Carl Williams was a bloody psycho as was Chopper and the Moran Family lol.


The TV series should be watched in this order and they are all available on YouTube.

1. Underbelly A Tale of Two Cities
2. Underbelly The Golden Mile
3. Underbelly Season 1 (it didn't have a sub name lol)
4. Underbelly Informer 3838
5. Underbelly Fat Tony & Co
6. Underbelly Chopper
7. Underbelly Badness
8. Underbelly Squizzy
9. Underbelly Razor


There is also a Hollywood film about Chopper that has some of the same actors from the TV series playing totally different roles than they did on the tv show which was pretty weird to be honest. I wasn't a huge fan of the Chopper film


----------



## FAST6191 (May 26, 2020)

Hmm might have to go back to Underbelly then. I saw the first series (that judge ordering it be banned saw me participate in a nice bit of Streisand effect) and actually got on well. I had not long seen the wire and pretty much every other police/crime show had lost out because of that. That however managed to stay watchable (assuming you could ignore the near fatal lack of extras, and apologies for even mentioning it here). After that it went back to earlier stuff and I was less interested so did not bother, and missed that the underbelly universe is now that extensive.
If you are after more Australian crime shows I did not mind Bikie Wars: Brothers in Arms, and it is only 6 episodes anyway.

Film 
Driveways 2019
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt9318280/

Slice of life film and something of a send off of Brian Dennehy (long serving actor and definitely one of the "oh that guy" types).
I have a troubled relationship with slice of life films (though not as much as slice of life anime, those I generally dislike) and this was well made, acted and whatever else but it did nothing with it really. Some might say that is the point but others do however manage to do something with it and genuinely be worth experiencing.


----------



## AmandaRose (May 27, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> , and missed that the underbelly universe is now that extensive.


 Its even more extensive than my list above as I somehow managed to miss out a whole season of it called Land of the Long Green Cloud. Here is the updated list of the order they should be viewed in lol.

1.  Underbelly Land of the Long Green Cloud
2.  Underbelly A Tale of Two Cities
3.  Underbelly The Golden Mile
4.  Underbelly Season 1 (it didn't have a sub name lol)
5.  Underbelly Informer 3838
6.  Underbelly Fat Tony & Co
7.  Underbelly Chopper
8.  Underbelly Badness
9.  Underbelly Squizzy
10. Underbelly Razor

Also thanks for the TV show recommendations @FAST6191 I will defo check them out.


----------



## duwen (May 28, 2020)

Night Shift *(1982)*





Ron Howards second theatrical directorial offering. Stars Henry "The Fonz" Winkler and Michael "Beetlejuice" Keaton as the titular night shift employees at NYC's morgue and their escapades becoming pimps to a bevvy of hookers headed up by Shelley "Cheers" Long. It's not bad, but it definitely sounds better than it is and it's certainly not in the same league as Howards follow up (with the same writers), *Splash (1984)*.
That said, it's always nice to see the Times Square region of NY at it's most squallid, before it's Disneyfication.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 28, 2020)

*The Relic*_* (1997)*_

_*

 *_

Horror Movie about an South American Lizard-like Monster who is on a murderous Raid in a Museum.

_*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Relic_(film)*_


----------



## Aldoria (May 28, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Midsommar_(film)

Beautiful "horror" movie, good luck watching it


----------



## duwen (May 29, 2020)

Joshû 701-gô: Sasori (aka,Female Prisoner #701: Scorpion) *(1972)*






First in the "Female Prisoner Scorpion" series. A gem of the "pinky violence" genre, and an exploitation classic.
This movie starts with an unsuccesful escape from a really grim womens prison, and intersperses flashbacks of what led to Meiko Kaji's Scorpion character to be incarcerated in the first place with the awful degredation you expect from a film in this genre with the slow-burn revenge sizzling in the background.
Great stuff! They don't make them like this anymore... and unfortunately probably never will again!


----------



## plasturion (May 29, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 1, 2020)

Just watched this film about the greatest singer/song writer of all time.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 2, 2020)

The last movie I watched was... This! I really enjoyed it, even if it wasn't 100% accurate and skipped over quite a few details that were probably important enough to have included in the film.


----------



## airrich (Jun 2, 2020)

Mickey, Donald, Goofy: The Three Musketeers


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 3, 2020)

Took a break from TV shows (the medical shows... I have a genuine problem here) for long enough to watch another film.

The Witch (stylised as The VVitch in some places) from 2015
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4263482/

Short version. The sort of horror/scenario I don't see very often any more. Ending might leave a bit to be desired but the rest of it more than makes up for it.
Basic setup. Way way way early in the days of colonisation (decades before Salem for instance) some essentially fresh off the boat family (as in the kids still remember England) get kicked out of a New England puritan village for seemingly being too religious.
They go setup a farm a ways away (hard thing to do today, never mind back then) and then the film kicks off. So yeah family drama meets basically small family cult philosophy meets madness meets supply issues meets technically some supernatural but done in anything but your typical way.
I loved it. Wonderfully built sets, cinematography is not crazy martial arts but done super well, scoring, acting.... I don't know who I am going to be recommending it to exactly though. It is not a slash em up/will they survive horror, not science gone wrong, not proper fun religious/cult stuff, not really supernatural, somewhat psychological but also I have seen far more . I love all those sorts of films but I can also see those that have say one of those as their thing not be into it.
My main wish right now is I could see the reaction of one of the ever fun modern "I'm a New Englander" uber religious true believer types to this. I also don't know if the result of that would be apoplexy (and if it is then it would be) or genuine terror. Such a thing is also probably how I would make a recommendation, or that and if you fancy yourself a cinephile.

I have not watched the trailer yet and some say it is a rather misleading one so with that I would implore you to go in cold.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 4, 2020)

If there is one thing you do today please watch this film on Netflix or YouTube where Netflix has made it available for free.


----------



## duwen (Jun 4, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> Took a break from TV shows (the medical shows... I have a genuine problem here) for long enough to watch another film.
> 
> The Witch (stylised as The VVitch in some places) from 2015
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4263482/
> ...


Yeah, I loved The Witch, but also felt the ending to be so much lesser than it deserved. I definitely recommend Robert Eggers follow up film, last years The Lighthouse - almost certainly my favourite film of the year (narrowly pipping Tarantino's Once Upon A Time in Hollywood to pole position).


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 4, 2020)

Inspiried by @FAST6191 

*Superstition (1982)*
*Cinema/Uncut Release "The Witch"*

**

*Canadian Slasher movie,that really puts you in a good mood....*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superstition_(1982_film)


----------



## FamicomHeero (Jun 5, 2020)

Justice League

The disjointed and underwhelming baby of Thor: Dark World and Spiderman 3.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 5, 2020)

_*Alien 2 (1982)
*_

 

...........

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alien_2:_On_Earth


----------



## duwen (Jun 5, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> _*Alien 2 (1982)
> *_
> View attachment 212071
> 
> ...


Cool. I've got the Blue Underground dvd of *Contamination*, as it's more widely known


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 5, 2020)

duwen said:


> Cool. I've got the Blue Underground dvd of *Contamination*, as it's more widely known


I remember the Ads for this "Movie" - presented as Part 2/Sequel from "Alien".


----------



## duwen (Jun 5, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> I remember the Ads for this "Movie" - presented as Part 2/Sequel from "Alien".


Yeah, it certainly ran with that chest burster theme... so much so, unbelievably it starts to get boring


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 5, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> I remember the Ads for this "Movie" - presented as Part 2/Sequel from "Alien".


I didn't even know there was an unofficial sequel. Is it as bad as I think it may be?


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 5, 2020)

Alice: Through the looking glass.


----------



## duwen (Jun 5, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> I didn't even know there was an unofficial sequel. Is it as bad as I think it may be?


It's Italian... so it is to Alien what Zombi Flesh Eaters was to Dawn of the Dead ...ie, awesome!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 7, 2020)

_*Monster on the Campus (1958)*_

_* *_

Jack Arnold Classic Horror Movie about Genetic and Humans.

_*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_on_the_Campus*_


----------



## duwen (Jun 8, 2020)

Joshû sasori: Dai-41 zakkyo-bô aka, *Female Prisoner Scorpion: Jailhouse 41 (1972)*





...and...
Joshuu sasori: Kemono-beya aka, *Female Prisoner Scorpion: Beast Stable (1973)*





The second and third installments in Shunya Ito's Scorpion series.
All three films, while still firmly planted in the female revenge/women in prison exploitation genre's, each have a very different feel from each other. The second film is an avant garde, stylistic masterpiece that evokes the manga source material more than any of the other films. The third film, at times, plays like an out and out horror film - the opening subway scene and the graveyard scene that follow shortly afterwards are standouts.

Meiko Kaji reprised the Scorpion role for one final film, but Shunya Ito refused directing duties as he felt he'd told all the stories he needed to with the character. The Yasuharu Hasebe directed "Female Prisoner Scorpion: #701's Grudge Song" is next on my list to watch.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 9, 2020)

*Terry Pratchett's The Colour of Magic (2008)*
*(The Light Fantastic)*

*

*

 Very good TV Adaption from the 2 Terry Pratchett´s Books.

*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terry_Pratchett's_The_Colour_of_Magic*


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 9, 2020)

Blindspotting.
Watched it last weekend. 
I enjoyed it.


----------



## drunk_shinobi (Jun 9, 2020)

Sky Crawlers, a great movie by Mamoru Oshii, the man who directed Ghost in the Shell.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 10, 2020)

duwen said:


> Yeah, I loved The Witch, but also felt the ending to be so much lesser than it deserved. I definitely recommend Robert Eggers follow up film, last years The Lighthouse - almost certainly my favourite film of the year (narrowly pipping Tarantino's Once Upon A Time in Hollywood to pole position).


It was on my list even before I found a copy of VVitch but after that and with that I thought I would push it to the top.

To that end
The Lighthouse 2019
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt7984734/

The guy seems to excel at creating a bleak and oppressive atmosphere, has fantastic cinematography, set design (that plays to the cinematography as well), music/score was awesome, costumes and gets the most out of actors (I am still not sold on that guy from Twilight but he did not detract, and while Green Goblin was as good as ever I do like the one where his kid falls out the window more). It is a hard watch but not in a bad way and all that would have made it. Story though... granted I am now at a sample of two but does seem to be his weak point.
Saw some reviews and some were going on about the relationship between the leads, themes of ancient greek myths... I got none of it. I started out wanting to know more about the world but by the end I don't think I really cared.

You mentioned Once Upon A Time in Hollywood and I can safely say if Tarantino wanted to select a script and then help get it funded like he does for others from time to time... I would actually start going to cinemas again to see that one.


----------



## Centrix (Jun 10, 2020)

Maze Runner: Death Cure
Battle Angel Alita


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 10, 2020)

MOANA





Daaaaamn... again... when was the last time I saw a movie? Probably a month ago.
Anyways...
*Moana is about a girl that has to go to an adventure across the sea to save her people from disaster.*​The thing with Pixar is that I've considered them overrated nowadays.
I feel like they do shit just to please people (people with autism) but Moana proved me wrong... I'm not sure what year is this movie from... but I liked it.
It reminds me of Zelda Wind Waker... like... if Moana had a baton to control the sea with, I'd definitely would say:_ Hey! This is a Zelda Movie! Who are you trying to cheat?_
I have to admit though... that the latin dub (mexican btw) is amazing in my opinion. And I'm not saying it because I'm mexicant, but the voices are top-notch and character relatable. I really, really love mexican dub, and I would like to be a voice actor.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 14, 2020)

The King of Fighters






Just woke up to find out that mom and sisters were watching this 16 episode series.
I just watched a whole episode and I'm alredy hooked.
Involves Time Travel and cute waifus.
​


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 18, 2020)

Just watch it



I don't know if this is comedy or drama.​


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 18, 2020)

Have not watched a film since the last.

If we are doing Cab Calloway though then one of my absolute favourite cartoons (indeed I used to have the walrus from it as an avatar)


Video in films thread because I just like to skirt the rules


Also if you have never seen the Blue's Brothers film then shame on you/those responsible for getting you to see classic films but also best correct that in short order (as in next available opportunity). I could spoil his performance in that but better to see it in the context of the film. You can skip 2000 though, at least if you want to watch something for fun (let's just say it was one of the earlier "let's ruin an 80s film legend" examples).


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 22, 2020)

*Rescatando al Soldado Ryan*





* An American Squad has to rescue one soldier from a sure encounter with dead.
This movie represents accurately all the gruesome parts of war.
This is the first time, in my life that I've actually felt empathy towards american patriotism.
Left me with a knot on my throat.*
​
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

*A L I E N*





*Scy-Fi movie about a reduced crew of humans (and a cat) in the middle of space dealing with an extremely lethal extra-terrestrial life-form.
Certainly isn't as good as I remember? 
I wonder why that is. *​


FAST6191 said:


> Have not watched a film since the last.
> 
> If we are doing Cab Calloway though then one of my absolute favourite cartoons (indeed I used to have the walrus from it as an avatar)
> 
> ...




Well, if you were telling _me, _Blues Brothers is actually one of my favourites movies ever. Kidding you not!
The last time I saw it was... maybe 5 years ago on Cable TV.
I remember that Netfilx had the Blues Brothers on it's movies list, but it disappeared some days later when I found out about this little secret. 
And... I posted the video because it's literally a movie and it was _literally _my last seen movie at the time being, I mean... it's a 9 minute movie.

I like Jazz, and Cab Calloway is one of my favourite Jazz singers. Oddly enough, I thought that he sang blues instead 
Perhaps is the way he sings, which if I recall correctly is the Scat Jazz "sub-genre" and I'm more used to Frank Sinatra Jazz or "Nu-Jazz"


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 24, 2020)

So I thought I would return to watching films. Could have watched a classic I had not seen, one I had not seen in a while, something I could reasonable expect to be good, some 70s or 80s cheese... but no I decided to go with the patented click randomly on the generally trashy films channel and went from there.

The Last Days of American Crime
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1552211/

If the HBO logo at one point meant something was most likely going to be good then the Netflix logo is probably the opposite.
Anyway above I mentioned that I could have watched some 80s cheese instead, and actually I might as well have. If someone made a cheesy nonsense 80s film today this would be it, except this lacked any of the charm of such a thing. It also purported to be a heist film (something I am a fan of in general) but... just no -- no clever double crosses, no nice plan, no real prep for the plan, maybe some minor interference from other criminal elements they pissed off. I am going to spoil it.
Plot holes.
Despite what people think I am not here to write essays so I will have to skip that one. Suffice it to say there was the core of an idea here but the execution was abysmal.
General idea is America has become a shithole and to remedy it the government has a secret mind weapon that makes people (even sociopaths) freeze up should they "attempt to commit something they know to be a crime". This is set to go live across the nation (which is locked in -- they will shoot you should you try to leave for Canada).
Set against this backdrop is a former bankrobber who lost his crew is approached by some other criminals to do quite literally one last job.
So far so good and there are a few nice shots, sets and lines of dialogue somewhere in there, a vague attempt at characterisation, some half decent actors involved and... nope back to plot holes.
The premise of a nationwide mind control device is a great one. Loads of things to explore there -- sociopaths were already mentioned, mentally ill people, Demolition man has a famous scene similar to this (as does robocop as does most things that try this), what is self defence?, philosophical angles (paid the most minor lip service to), legal angles, quite how a signal gets inside a concrete bunker (or what is Faraday cage) is completely ignored, what if someone is raised outside the bounds of society (already a fair few of those), lying is a skill many can learn so what goes if you delude yourself here like the best liars will, you can get a chip under your ear to avoid the signal and apparently there are some master hackers...
I am bored now so so back to the film
Apparently operational security is not a thing (no codewords, keycards and no pass codes to super secure buildings, the dad's seeming bunker is just some heavy wooden doors mainly for the sake of the plot), nobody practices fallover engineering, nobody has ever planned any kind of security in their life, and the final scene... they burst through in a what I presume to be armoured truck (they have an armoured van earlier in the film) to make it to Canada, the preventing force have machine guns but rely mostly on a few concrete barriers for about 50 metres on both sides of this bridge, oh and once in Canada it takes the police there ages to catch up.

Supposedly it is based on a comic book so I am curious to see what goes for that one. Make it a comic book (or graphic novel if you prefer that term) though is just a checklist item for things nowadays -- if your comic takes off you have a better chance of making a film so every half arsed screenplay gets one it seems. That said I have seen abysmal takes on comic books before (see Tank Girl in an earlier one of these) so I will keep an open mind.

The thing is 2h 28min long and actually I would cut that and get an editor in. You could probably tighten it up to get something actually workable out of this.

If you want some throwback cheese then once again I think I am going to recommend Give Em Hell Mallone. If you want a heist film then pretty much any other one ever made.

There is a slim chance this lives on as something almost along the lines of a so bad it is good film but even then I don't favour its odds.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 27, 2020)

*Shark Swarm (2008)*

*
*

With Top-class discarded Stars,3rd Party CGI Sharks - Time waste....

*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shark_Swarm*


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 27, 2020)

Archaeologist Scarlett Marlowe (The amazing Perdita Weeks) has devoted her whole life to finding one of history's greatest treasures: Flamel's Philosopher's Stone. According to legend, the artifact can grant eternal life and turn any metal into gold. When she learns that the stone is hidden underground in the Catacombs of Paris, she assembles a crew to guide and document her historic mission. As they begin their descent, the team-members have no way of knowing that they are entering their own personal hell.

A rather good movie in my opinion. Had the same sort of vibe as Eternal Darkness


----------



## Supernova89 (Jun 29, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 215188
> 
> 
> Archaeologist Scarlett Marlowe (The amazing Perdita Weeks) has devoted her whole life to finding one of history's greatest treasures: Flamel's Philosopher's Stone. According to legend, the artifact can grant eternal life and turn any metal into gold. When she learns that the stone is hidden underground in the Catacombs of Paris, she assembles a crew to guide and document her historic mission. As they begin their descent, the team-members have no way of knowing that they are entering their own personal hell.
> ...


How much would you rate it out of ten? Watched any film that is similar to it? Thanks


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 29, 2020)

Supernova89 said:


> How much would you rate it out of ten? Watched any film that is similar to it? Thanks


8 out of 10 I don't really watch horror films to be honest so can't compare it to anything I only watched it because Perdita Weeks is in it.


----------



## Supernova89 (Jun 29, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> 8 out of 10 I don't really watch horror films to be honest so can't compare it to anything I only watched it because Perdita Weeks is was in it.



Thanks, will definitely check this out, cheers


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 2, 2020)

_*Mysterious Island (1973)

 
*
Film based on "The mysterious Island" from Jules Verne.*
*_
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_isla_misteriosa_y_el_capitán_Nemo


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 2, 2020)

I saw Sonic the Hedgehog a couple days ago. It was good. Had a bit of that same magic that Detective Pikachu had for me, just a bit. I'm not really a Sonic fan, but I am a big fan of anything that brings fantasy into the real world. Also a huge Jim Carrey fan and he did great.


----------



## Supernova89 (Jul 2, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I saw Sonic the Hedgehog a couple days ago. It was good. Had a bit of that same magic that Detective Pikachu had for me, just a bit. I'm not really a Sonic fan, but I am a big fan of anything that brings fantasy into the real world. Also a huge Jim Carrey fan and he did great.


Definitely a pleasent suprise, it's good they re-did the sonic animation, did you see the first abomination?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 2, 2020)

Sorry to Bother You (2018)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5688932/

Guy takes on a job in a call centre/telephone sales and works his way up to being a "power seller", though at the cost of many of his principles. Quite a bizarre and surrealist twist as well.

Personally I reckon the director saw Chi-Raq and thought they would have a go. It is shot very similarly, which is to say shot like many shoot a play (be it Shakespeare or ancient Greek), and it is not a style I have a great fondness for -- done well it works and done poorly it still works but will never be great.

Can't say I enjoyed it as a whole, though it was lovely to see Danny Glover again (looking at IMDB he mostly seems to be in low budget trash these days). It might well have tried to be a message film but I am not sure if it is telesales bad, don't sacrifice principles/identity for money, unbridled capitalism bad, possibly some kind of metaphor for debt, unions good or what with the lack of cohesion there also carrying along to the story and character development (hard with surrealist stuff but undercooked even then).


----------



## duwen (Jul 3, 2020)

Ningyo Densetsu (1984) aka. Mermaid Legend




An early film from Toshiharu Ikeda (who went on to make the cult classic Shiryô no wana, aka Evil Dead Trap) that almost defies catagorization.
Ignoring the melodrama, comedy, giallo and pinku tones throughout, at it's core it's a revenge film that is often compared to the much later South Korean film, Lady Vengeance.
Definitely worth a watch, if only for it's over the top blood bath climax.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 9, 2020)

*12 Days of Terror (2004)*



 

TV Movie based on the true Events in 1916 on New Jersey Beach

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/12_Days_of_Terror


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 12, 2020)

*Joan of Arc (1948)*

* *

A hagiographic Movie about the french religious War Icon

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joan_of_Arc_(1948_film)


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 12, 2020)

The Old Guard (2020)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt7556122/

Once more I had the choice of watching some 70s exploitation film or something new from netflix and I somehow ended up randomly selecting the netflix offering despite them rarely impressing and very much enjoying cheese.
Really long film actually, don't know if it was a cut down TV series effort or what.
Anyway general premise is a bunch of people that take damage but regenerate fast (though might eventually stop having the ability) have been around for centuries making the world a better place. They however are then brought to the attention of a big pharma company (and to be fair he who offers immortality is easily the first multi trillionaire).
End result. Entertaining enough if you don't think about it, which is more than I had to say about the last one. If you do then potentially millennia long warriors are good but nowhere near what I would expect. Barely any intel, barely any surveillance, no armour, bunch up like grapes, lean way too heavily into their regen abilities, their hideouts are shockingly poor (I don't live in a fortress but could do better with the stuff I have to hand right now in about 30 minutes, never mind if it is a proper hideout), their enemies despite knowing their abilities and having enough resources to account for it don't play to it...

It is a premise that has been done before on several occasions. Highlander being among the more notable but it is probably closer to the TV series Painkiller Jane from a few years back that I actually quite liked and explored things in more depth there (though that is only the one "immortal" and a team with her). Broadening it a bit then any kind of I R cyborg robot and hardnut type film/anime/whatever, or possibly even I R good vampire probably scratching much the same itch.

If you want a non ageing film that is light on the action thing then go with The Age of Adaline, or going more fitting with the "we like old films" thing that seems to be a thing in this thread then Brigadoon if you can stand musicals.

Short version. Not the worst thing I have seen but script could have been far tighter, action should have been far better, concepts could have been explored more and many plot holes. Apparently based on a comic so I am slightly curious as to what goes here.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 14, 2020)

*The Brain That Wouldn't Die (1959/1962)*

* *
_A Horror/Science Fiction Movie completed in 1959 under the working Title "The Black Door". _
_Released May 3, 1962_
_The man Plot is about a mad Doctor who develops a means to keep human body parts alive._

_https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Brain_That_Wouldn't_Die_


----------



## duwen (Jul 14, 2020)

Lilya 4-Ever 2002





Bleak, unflinching portrayal of the plight of a young girl 'somewhere' in a former USSR state whose misfortune leads to her being sex-trafficked to Sweden. Extremeley compelling viewing, never explicit or exploitative, yet it packs a series of mighty gut punches throughout that only the most heartless could shrug off and it's all the more harrowing for it. This one will stay with me for a while.


----------



## DaFixer (Jul 14, 2020)

Color out of space, great movie!


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 14, 2020)

Film version of Charles Perry's novel Portrait of a Young Man Drowning. The book is awesome the film is kinda shit to be honest.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 14, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Film version of Charles Perry's novel Portrait of a Young Man Drowning. The book is awesome the film is kinda shit to be honest.
> 
> View attachment 217299


Debbie Harry in a "good" Movie ? 
The only good Movie in which she could have played was "Blade Runner" but she "rejects"....


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 14, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Debbie Harry in a "good" Movie ?
> The only good Movie in which she could have played was "Blade Runner" but she "rejects"....View attachment 217300


Videodrome was quite good if not rather wierd.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 14, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Videodrome was quite good if not rather wierd.
> 
> View attachment 217301



The only good with her I know is the awesome Movie "Roadie".


----------



## duwen (Jul 14, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Videodrome was quite good if not rather wierd.
> 
> View attachment 217301


Long live the new flesh!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 15, 2020)

*Empire of the Ants (1977)
*

 

Animal Science Fiction Horror Movie about radioactive Mutations.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Empire_of_the_Ants_(film)


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 20, 2020)

*Una Cangura Muy Dura a Todo Gas se convierte en Lobezna y lanza Rashos Lasers por los Ojos y Ondas Vitales (read with dumb spanish accent)*




Some days ago while looking for gore art references, came across a picture of Samara Weaving smiling and I was like: _"Ooooh... who's this cute girl?"_
Then I clicked on the picture and surprise surprise! she's the protagonist of a Netflix Movie.
And I was like:_ "Well... I fucking have Netflix so I'ma watch this just so I can see her"_
Then, I searched for this in Netflix and indeed found the movie.
It kind of has that _Robert Rodriguez Movie _vibe... you know what I mean... cheesy with what seems to be good acting for a movie of this genre.
I kinda wanted to quit at this for some moments, until I saw two girls kissing followed by an assasination...
(surprise surprise! two things that I happen to like *Girls Kissing and Gore*)
*So it has two girs kissing and lots of gory/funy/cheesy situations where a bunch of perfectly cliché-ed teenagers gets what they deserve.*
Yeah, that'll be my review.

Fun fact: Samara Weaving is (probably) the third girl that I happen to like while we share the same age.
The other two are: Mila and Sara.​
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



alexander1970 said:


> *Empire of the Ants (1977)
> *
> View attachment 217541
> 
> ...


Like... do you own these movies? Or is there a dedicated tv channel in your country?
The closest I can get to see these movies is a channel called *TCM *And most of the times is a Nico Movie  ¬_¬


----------



## Glyptofane (Jul 20, 2020)

*Gappa: The Triphibian Monster (1967)




*

I bought the blu ray release of this a couple weeks ago and finally got around to watching it today. It's an old tokusatsu with special effects by a former Toho employee, but not quite up to the standards set by Toho. The plot was pretty reminiscent of Mothra and it was a fun movie overall, but nothing groundbreaking.


----------



## duwen (Jul 20, 2020)

Bad Guy (2001)







> An unfeeling gangster seeks to ruin the life of a young girl who rejected him. He forces her into prostitution and spies on her regularly, then he soon begins to fall for her.


Ridiculous, illogical, nonsense.
Degredation and abuse presented as romance... much like the "50 Shades..." franchise.
Avoid.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 20, 2020)

_*Vier Mädels aus der Wachau (1957)

 
*_
Austrian classic Comedian Movie with Legend Hans Moser._*
*_
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vier_Mädels_aus_der_Wachau


----------



## duwen (Jul 22, 2020)

Oculus (2013)






Been meaning to see this one since it came out... only just got around to it.
I've become quite a fan of Mike Flanagan's other films (Hush, Geralds Game, Doctor Sleep) and TV (Haunting of Hill House), so this one was long overdue.
Definitely one of the better Blumhouse movies, and probably the best 'cursed mirror' movie out there, but far from perfect.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 22, 2020)

_*This Island Earth (1955)*_

 

Classic Science Fiction Film with an awesome BluRay Release.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/This_Island_Earth


----------



## duwen (Jul 24, 2020)

So... last night I had a double-bill of sci-fi horror 'remakes', both of which I've seen before...

First up...
The Thing (2011)




Let me just say - John Carpenters 1982 film is one of my favourite films ever.
I wasn't struck on this prequel (yeah, spoilers, it's not actually a remake) when I originally saw it when it first released... but tbh, when you can get past the studio's interference with replacing the practical effects with not-so-great CG and how they butchered the ending, it's actually pretty good. Dovetails nicely into the '82 film as well.

Next up...
The Blob (1988)




Another one I originally saw at the cinema when it first released, but haven't watched it for probably 30 years.
While a very different experience to the original 1958 movie that starred Steve McQueen, this one is a helluva lot of fun and far better than I remembered it being. Cheesey 80's goodness.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 24, 2020)

duwen said:


> So... last night I had a double-bill of sci-fi horror 'remakes', both of which I've seen before...
> 
> First up...
> The Thing (2011)
> ...



I know what I will watch this Night...
Thank you.


----------



## duwen (Jul 24, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> I know what I will watch this Night...
> Thank you.


Both?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 24, 2020)

The Thing from 1951.


----------



## Sathya (Jul 24, 2020)

the question is, do you watching the movie legally?

but if someone ask me like that,.............. oh.. .. .. its hard for me to answer

but my principle is....        "if you can get some for free, why you must paid for it?"

                                                                 -Sathya  2020-


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 24, 2020)

Sathya said:


> the question is, do you watching the movie legally?
> 
> but if someone ask me like that,.............. oh.. .. .. its hard for me to answer
> 
> ...



The good Thing is,many,many old classic Movies got an BluRay Release,so the DVDs are literally "free" (1 - 4 Euros on Amazon or private Platforms like willhaben.at).
So,yes watching it legally is still an Option.


----------



## duwen (Jul 24, 2020)

I have a vast collection of vhs/betamax cassettes, laserdisks, dvd's and blurays (at least a couple of thousand films, all formats combined - I've been collecting since the early '80s)... I also have several terrabytes worth of archived movies on hard drives; some legitimately obtained, some not.
I also have access to several movie channels on regular tv, some streaming services, and some 'dodgy' apps like Kodi and Typhoon...
...there's not much I don't have access to


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 24, 2020)

First +1 to videodrome. Had a good time with that one.

Saw a film for the first time in a while, even saw it on a TV (with adverts and everything).

Sweet Country 2017
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt6958212/
Rural Australia, not long after world war 1. A guy is shot and an aboriginal goes on the run with his wife as a result, being pursued by another group.

Good sets, good costumes, well paced, good cinematography, acting was for the most part good, story/script was basically pure film festival circuit bait but that does not mean bad (I could see it reaching pretentious).
I doubt I will remember it in 10 years but if you like the idea of a fairly hum drum cowboys/western type plot but in Australia in that time period do give it a look.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 24, 2020)

_*The Thing from Another World (1951)
*_
 

The "Original".

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Thing_from_Another_World


and the first "Remake"......
*
The Navy vs. the Night Monsters (1966)
*
 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Navy_vs._the_Night_Monsters

and after that - then comes John Carpenter´s "Thing".


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 24, 2020)

Just finished reading The Secret Diary of Laura Palmer so decided to watch the film again for the first time in a while. And then gonna watch all three seasons of the tv show.


----------



## HeartfeltDesu (Jul 24, 2020)

The last movie I've seen was "Knives Out" in theaters, which I was deeply disappointed in for a lot of my own personal reasons.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 24, 2020)

Yeah I saw Knives out. Twisty-turny whodunnit/borderline con film is something that should be right up my alley (I have watched some awful junk when after a con film) but generally underwhelming for me. At the same time it had enough ingredients that it could have been something worth seeing if the writing was tightened up a lot, the direction was better and yeah.

Anyway watching all the films lately.

Finally got around to seeing
The Straight Story 1999
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0166896/

David Lynch is generally regarded as top notch at what he does (give or take various fans of Dune) and I have liked most of what I have seen. Been meaning to watch this one for a while too.
Anyway a while back I watched another small town slice of life film. Here though it is actually a nice story and has something worth looking at.
Guy with his own medical worries takes a long trip on a ride on lawnmower to visit his sick brother, meeting various people along the way and giving some background to how he got there.


----------



## HeartfeltDesu (Jul 24, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> Twisty-turny whodunnit/borderline con film is something that should be right up my alley (I have watched some awful junk when after a con film) but generally underwhelming for me.



Would you like the long rant or the condensed version?  I have a lot of opinions on Knives Out, and I need to share them with someone who won't just go "you're crazy, it's a great movie".


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 24, 2020)

IsaOfTheWorlds said:


> Would you like the long rant or the condensed version?


I do have a 3 hour conversation on the matter in my videos waiting to be watched (though it will be one and a half hours as 2x speed is the way things should be listened to).


----------



## HeartfeltDesu (Jul 24, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> I do have a 3 hour conversation on the matter in my videos waiting to be watched (though it will be one and a half hours as 2x speed is the way things should be listened to).



Yeah, could you link me to the video, please? I can't find it. 

My rant on Knives Out:

Knives Out _is not a whodunit, nor is it a "mystery_" _in the traditional sense_. 

The three genres typically lumped together are "mystery", "suspense" and "thriller".

A mystery is a plot wherein the inciting incident happens prior to or early in the events of the story, and the focus is on closing gaps in information. The audience does not know of "the event", but lead characters may be or may not be -- usually the latter.

A suspense narrative is a plot wherein the inciting incident happens continuously throughout the story, during the story, or is expected to happen at the end of the story. The audience is privy to the fact that "the event" is going to happen,  but the characters aren't, eliciting dramatic irony.

A thriller narrative is a plot wherein the inciting incident happens continuously throughout the story, during the story, or is expected to happen at the end of the story. Contrary to the suspense narrative, in a thriller this information about "the event" is known by both the audience and the character, and the focus is on preventing it or escaping from it.

These all apply even if the information we thought we had was false, misled, misinformed or otherwise incorrect or incomplete.

The primary focus on "Knives Out", and the bulk of the narrative, is on the parts of the story wherein we believe we know who the culprit is, and the focus is on whether they escape punishment or are caught. This is because Knives Out was not really inspired by Golden Age mystery "whodunits" -- it was inspired primarily by the works of Alfred Hitchcock and his particular brand of _thriller_. The movie has a mystery facepaint and a twist ending, but it is at its heart and soul a thriller.

Is this bad? No.  Is it why I hated the movie? Yes. 

I am a diehard, dedicated, passionate fan of the Golden Age style of mystery writing. It's the school of mystery writing that was predominantly popular in Japan, America, Britain, Spain, China and France from 1920-1970 and which focused on providing the reader with all the clues they need to solve the mystery, not only figuring out whodunit but also deducing the complex methods they used to commit the crime! 

At this point in my life I've easily read going on 350-odd Golden Age(-styled) puzzle mystery novels. It is a dead genre in every country in the world but Japan. In Japan, the genre was originally known as "honkaku" -- literally "Orthodox", because the puzzle focus was seen as the default and preferred way to write mysteries -- and was recently revived as "shin-honkaku", a second Golden Age where mystery fiction focuses on allowing the reader to solve the crime. However, as I cannot read Japanese, and there are VERY few of these novels in English translation (really, I can count them on my fingers), the genre hasn't seen very many meaningful contributions in a form that I can read. The modern American mystery is more about character drama, the scientific methods of the detective, and generally feature simpler crimes to make room for more complex character interactions. 

So, naturally, when I saw the marketing pushing this movie as a "film in the tradition of Agatha Christie", I was excited to see that the Golden Age of Detective Fiction was getting modern, mainstream, cinematic representation. But the marketing was misinformed. I felt somewhat lied to and cheated, because I was promised a movie in a dead genre that I'm passionate about. People want to defend it as "subverting expectations", but I think it's just frank dishonesty. I felt misled as someone who was hoping to see a grand renaissance of a genre that matters to me, but it wasn't given that.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 24, 2020)

IsaOfTheWorlds said:


> Yeah, could you link me to the video, please? I can't find it.


It was just a critical drinker livestream with a few other somewhat noted film critics/commentators. Their livestreams are not as tight as they main edited content or stuff they prepare a bit for (see https://www.efap.me/ or the individuals mentioned on the various other podcasts on the livestream channel, though there are many others doing good stuff) but usually get some good stuff in there, or at least enough I can put it on a have it in the background.

I don't think we have a nice edited breakdown like we have seen for the star wars, lord of the rings and whatever else stuff yet for this one. That probably says much though as nobody cared enough to do it, and most that did probably just want to chart the career arc of a guy that hosed up a star wars film.

Anyway I did not necessarily expect that as the criticism, but sold as and delivered something different is fine for me. I just mostly thought the writing was not great, forensics/logic a tiny bit spotty (which is not good in a film/story setup like this), not half as clever as it thinks it is or probably needed to be and in some ways I am going to say somewhat mean spirited. On the other hand all that is not a problem with most classic whodunnit/investigative fiction so it failing there means much the same thing in the end. TV shows and a fair bit of sci fi these days however seem to scratch my itch there (so much sci fi being caught up in a war between factions far bigger than, and revealing players pulling strings), though a film budget 2 hour all in affair is still something I seek rather than TV budget 45 minute self contained episode or whole TV series length stuff.


----------



## HeartfeltDesu (Jul 25, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> but sold as and delivered something different is fine for me.



I don't like false advertising period, but I'm usually much more tolerant of it. Knives Out, however, was possibly the only movie I've ever been excited to see in my life, and to find out that my reasons for being excited about it were based on misinformation was a bit hurtful. I am passionate for the genre, as silly as it sounds, and to have thought it was seeing a renaissance and then being given something totally different was actually personally upsetting. 

I understand that it's silly, but I stand by the silly reasons I have to be mad at the movie.

I'll watch the video as soon as I have a chance, though!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 26, 2020)

*The Mole People (1956)*


 

Solid and entertaining Science Fiction/Horror Movie

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mole_People


----------



## duwen (Jul 27, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Just finished reading The Secret Diary of Laura Palmer so decided to watch the film again for the first time in a while. And then gonna watch all three seasons of the tv show.
> 
> View attachment 218692



Best TV show ever... and I really recommend the extended fan edit of FWwM - it's about as close as we'll get to Lynch's long proposed extended cut.

My first movie of the weekend should be mandatory viewing for a Twin Peaks / Lynch fan...

The Hidden (1987)





Continuing my current trend of 80's sci-fi horror... The excesses of the 80's combined with a body hopping alien entity - an overlooked classic. Not only does it star Twin Peak's FBI Agent Cooper (Kyle Maclachlan) as an FBI agent pre-dating Twin Peaks, it also features TP's Chris "Hank Jennings" Mulkey, and Babylon 5's Claudia Christian as a stripper.

Next film of the weekend...

Night of the Creeps (1986)





This has been a real favourite of mine since it first came out. Again, a slice of 80's sci-fi horror, although this one is very much rooted in the vein of the 50's sci-fi B movies that obviously inspired it. Really good fun, never takes itself seriously, definitely recommended.
And pay attention for all the characters/places named after various horror directors.

...and finally...

Viscious Lips (1986)





All girl band trying to get their big break in a dystopian, slightly cyberpunk, future.
Extremely bad yet entertaining low budget movie... makes some Troma films look like awards contenders... although some of the soundtrack alone makes it worth a watch.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 27, 2020)

duwen said:


> Night of the Creeps (1986)
> 
> This has been a real favourite of mine since it first came out. Again, a slice of 80's sci-fi horror, although this one is very much rooted in the vein of the 50's sci-fi B movies that obviously inspired it. Really good fun, never takes itself seriously, definitely recommended.
> And pay attention for all the characters/places named after various horror directors.



UK DVD (Cinema Release/uncut) or US DVD (Directors Cut) ?


----------



## duwen (Jul 27, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> UK DVD (Cinema Release/uncut) or US DVD (Directors Cut) ?


This particular viewing was the US directors cut... I've also got a composite cut that utilises alternate scenes as well as the alternate ending. 

Oh... and I also have the rare open-matte TV version that also has different scenes.
I think I have four different cuts of this movie in total. Five if you count the original UK vhs release (which is slightly cut).


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 27, 2020)

duwen said:


> This particular viewing was the US directors cut... I've also got a composite cut that utilises alternate scenes as well as the alternate ending.
> 
> Oh... and I also have the rare open-matte TV version that also has different scenes.



Honestly,it is only the Ending that is really different.
I like this Movie.Most of these Kind of Movies I watched on VHS from the....how was that called....ah yes "Videothek"  (VHS to Lend).


----------



## duwen (Jul 27, 2020)

Almost forgot... I also (re)watched...

Scott Pilgrim vs The World (2010)





Fun stuff. Possibly my favourite Edgar Wright project since Spaced... although I also <3 Shaun of the Dead quite a lot.
I was inspired to rewatch this after seeing the cast reunion 10th anniversary table read on YouTube...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 29, 2020)

_*Captain Blood (1935)
*_
 

Awesome Errol Flynn,Olivia de Havilland (sadly passed away a few Days before) and Basil Rathbone in an awesome Pirate Movie.Great Characters and great "Effects".

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Captain_Blood_(1935_film)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 29, 2020)

Tonight a "newer" Film,a Hero from my Adolescent Time:

_*Kick Boxer (1989)
*_

Jean Claude van Damme in a typical 80s US Karate-Martial Arts Film.
(Here it is titled Karate Tiger 3 - The Kickboxer - The Karate Tiger/Kickboxer Series/Naming in Europe/German was horrible and totally confusing...)

..and of course Uncut Version.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kickboxer_(1989_film)


----------



## PizzaBitez (Jul 30, 2020)

I think the last movie I saw with my girlfriend was John Wick 3


----------



## duwen (Jul 30, 2020)

Mischief (1985)






So, so "teens trying to get laid" comedy - pretty typical of the era, although elevated by a likeable cast and the 1956 Ohio setting and accompanying soundtrack. Somewhat of a guilty pleasure, as I had crushes on it's three main girls at various points throughout the 80's (Catherine Mary Stewart, Kelly Preston, Jami Gertz).


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 30, 2020)

Triple Feature from the "Gill Man".

*Creature from the Black Lagoon (1954)*
* *

*Revenge of the Creature (1955)*
* *

*The Creature walks among Us (1956)*
* *

*Classic Horror Movies with an Genre-pointing Classic Monster.*

*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Creature_from_the_Black_Lagoon*
*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Revenge_of_the_Creature*
*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Creature_Walks_Among_Us*


----------



## TheCasualties (Jul 31, 2020)

I've been watching a lot of Rifftrax (MST3k alumni) movies, usually older movies like









(A bad ripoff of Jaws, French iirc. Tries to play it off like a Jaws 2.




Awful-ly funny movie with the riffs.




3 star trek movies riffed, funny AF. They also did some of the 'fan made' movies, which are just awful. 

The entire Twilight series is done by them too, only way I could ever stand to watch them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




these are some of the most recent ones I've watched.

They play free streams of rifftrax  on  You can get a sample of these kinds of movies there.

The Twilight, Harry Potter, and Transformers riffs are some of my favorites.

 There's also a fantastic community of fans that share all the movies on a_ pirates forum_, should be pretty easy to find if you are dedicated. Or PM me if you need more guidance.


----------



## duwen (Jul 31, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Triple Feature from the "Gill Man".
> 
> *Creature from the Black Lagoon (1954)*
> *View attachment 219540 *
> ...



Great films! I've got anaglyph 3d versions of the first two on laserdisk!



TheCasualties said:


> (A bad ripoff of Jaws, French iirc. Tries to play it off like a Jaws 2.



L'ultimo squalo (The Last Shark) is a great Italian Jaws rip off - I never get bored of seeing people seemingly explode when they're attacked by the shark... pretty sure you hear the shark screaming too!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 1, 2020)

_*Shōgun (1980 miniseries)*_

_**_

_*TV Series based on James Clavell´s Book.*_

_*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shōgun_(1980_miniseries)*_


----------



## PanTheFaun (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 1, 2020)

*The Fall of the Roman Empire (1964)*

*
*

Epic Movie with Star Cast - Alec Guiness,Sophia Loren,James Mason,Christopher Plummer,Stephen Boyd and many more.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Fall_of_the_Roman_Empire_(film)


----------



## duwen (Aug 2, 2020)

Brubaker (1980)




Arguably the best prison movie ever ...it's either this or Shawshank, and Morgan Freeman is in both


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 3, 2020)

Damn nice movie.


----------



## duwen (Aug 3, 2020)

Continuing my mini Robert Redford season...

All The Presidents Men (1976)






True story of the investigative journalism that revealed the Watergate scandal. Great film that makes office work seem truly thrilling.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 3, 2020)

"Birthday Movie" ... 

_*Beyond the Limits (2003)*_

_**_

_*1A Splatter/Horror Movie from Germans Splatter Pioneer Olaf ittenbach.*_

I remember the Premiere in Grein 2003,we had an "Communitymeeting" with our "dvd-forum.at" Page Members there and Olaf was also there...a really cool and very nice Guy.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Limits_(film)


----------



## duwen (Aug 4, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> "Birthday Movie" ...View attachment 220068
> 
> _*Beyond the Limits (2003)*_
> 
> ...



You've made me want to rewatch all the Andreas Schnaas films ...I was at the UK premiere screening (probably the only screening it ever had in the UK) for Violent Shit 2.
Praise the German gorehounds!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 4, 2020)

*Invasion of the Body Snatchers (1956)*

 

Movie based on the Novel from Jack Finney (1955) with an "open" Ending...the Novel ends good for the Humans....

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Invasion_of_the_Body_Snatchers


----------



## duwen (Aug 4, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> *Invasion of the Body Snatchers (1956)*
> 
> View attachment 220166
> 
> ...


A great film, but the 1978 remake is on that very short list of "remakes done right", and (imo) a better film.
And while not in the same league as the first two versions, I still have a soft spot for Abel Ferrara's 1993 version.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 4, 2020)

duwen said:


> A great film, but the 1978 remake is on that very short list of "remakes done right", and (imo) a better film.
> And while not in the same league as the first two versions, I still have a soft spot for Abel Ferrara's 1993 version.



Thank you.
Noted for the Weekend,I will try to watch all Versions and give a "Judgement" on them too..


----------



## arjunpatel (Aug 5, 2020)

not a bad zombie flick 6.5/10


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 5, 2020)

_*Monster Shark (1984)*_

 

Italian/French Version from the Shark Topic...a nice one.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Shark


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 6, 2020)

Scharfe Kurven für Madame / The big Restaurant (1966)



Funny Movie with Classic French Comedian Star Louis de Funés

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Big_Restaurant


----------



## arjunpatel (Aug 7, 2020)

10/10 my favorite zombie movie.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## duwen (Aug 7, 2020)

Christine (1983)




Enjoyable nonsense; possessed killer car movie.
The cover of my dvd for this has a review quote which proclaims "Carpenters best movie since Halloween"...it isn't - the three theatrical releases he directed between Halloween and this (The Fog, Escape From New York, The Thing) are classics... Christine isn't a classic, but it's still a fun ride.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 7, 2020)

_*The Giant Behemoth (1959)*_

_* *_

_*An good ritish "Remake" from "The Beast from 20,000 Fathoms"*_

_*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Giant_Behemoth*_


----------



## popokakapetu (Aug 7, 2020)

*Howl’s Moving Castle*



This is my 3rd Ghibli movie I have ever seen, but oh boy the music and the feelings you left with once when you finish watching the movie.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 8, 2020)

For the upcoming 3rd Part:

 


_*Deep Blue Sea (1999)*_

 

_*Deep Blue Sea II (2018)*_



Shark Movies with CGI Sharks.The first Part was the "Pioneer" on this Technique (and also used Model Sharks) and they did it "ok".The second Part is.....................lets wait for Part III.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deep_Blue_Sea_(1999_film)


----------



## arjunpatel (Aug 8, 2020)

been on a suphero binge 10/10 music story and its the superman movie that got me into superman while i repect the old ones they are pretty cheese let's be honest. 





 best marvel movie hands down.





 2nd best







hated this movie till i saw the ultimate editon 10/10


----------



## 2Hack (Aug 8, 2020)

Justice my Foot. Stephen Chow should have an Emmy by now or whatever awards go to movies


----------



## duwen (Aug 10, 2020)

Things To Come (1936)






Starts of great with a prophetic first act that would make you think it were made after WWII... starts to waver as it rebuilds the world in a less than prophetic vision of a future utopia. Great score - the main theme is fantastic and was surely influential to the vast majority of soundtrack composers of the 20th century.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 11, 2020)

*Jamaica Inn (1939)*
*

*
Classic Charles Laughton under "Direction" from Alfred Hitchcock*.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jamaica_Inn_(film) *


----------



## duwen (Aug 11, 2020)

Logan's Run (1976)






Still highly enjoyable, despite it being from that pre-Star Wars era of sci-fi that hasn't aged particularly well visually (although the sets and real world locations stand up pretty well), and being sanitised dramatically from the source novel... one day we'll get a decent "adult" version of this as a movie.
A definite forerunner to the likes of more modern franchises such as Maze Runner and Hunger Games.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 11, 2020)

duwen said:


> Logan's Run (1976)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love the Robot in the "Ice Passage".....

 
also Peter Ustinov in a very "funny" Role.


----------



## duwen (Aug 11, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> I love the Robot in the "Ice Passage".....View attachment 221009
> also Peter Ustinov in a very "funny" Role.


Life clock is a lie! Carousel is a lie!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 11, 2020)

*Totally unexpected plot with charismatic characters*
Piece of shit.
Not as bad as Batman vs Superman though.
Edit: Wonder Woman ​


----------



## duwen (Aug 11, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Piece of shit.
> Not as bad as Batman vs Superman though.


Agree. Quite shocking that Shazam and Aquaman have been the best we've had from the DCCU.​


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 11, 2020)

duwen said:


> Agree. Quite shocking that Shazam and Aquaman have been the best we've had from the DCCU.​


Cough cough... *Batman The Dark Knight*... cough... cough...


----------



## duwen (Aug 11, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Cough cough... *Batman The Dark Knight*... cough... cough...


As much as I love all his non-Batman films, Nolans Batman trilogy (imo) is massively over rated... and I was a DC comics guy throughout my teens and twenties (the heyday of the Vertigo imprint)... if I had to pick my 5 favourite DC movies I'd go with the first two Christopher Reeves Superman films, the two Tim Burton Batman films, and Wes Cravens Swamp Thing.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 13, 2020)

duwen said:


> .....Wes Cravens.......



_*Shocker (1989)

 *_

Underrated Horror Movie with an awesome Soundtrack._*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shocker_(film)*_


----------



## Chains (Aug 14, 2020)

A pretty good Yakuza movie.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 21, 2020)

_*The Black Swan (1942)*_



Arrrrrr.....great Pirat/Swashbuckler Movie with awesome Actor Line-Up.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Black_Swan_(film)


----------



## Phantom_Ein (Aug 21, 2020)

A Silent Voice


----------



## JFizDaWiz (Aug 21, 2020)

woman eats non-food items


----------



## Haymose (Aug 24, 2020)

The Blackcoats Daughter was in my collection for some time and I was pleasantly surprised at how good it was for a plot that has been beaten into the ground by Hollywood. Eyes Wide Shut is more of a critics film with a slow burn to give you plenty of time to drool over the cinematography and Kubrick's subliminal messaging.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 24, 2020)

Just saw Troop Zero with the family. 

https://m.imdb.com/title/tt2404465/


----------



## jogoPow (Aug 24, 2020)

I've seen Midsommar. Well, it's a beautiful film, but I expected it to be scary, cause it's a horror film. It turned out to be quite boring, but camera work was the best.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 25, 2020)

_*The Comedy of Terrors (1963)
*_
 

"Self Ironic" Horror Comedy Movie with 4 Horror Movie Icons.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Comedy_of_Terrors


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 29, 2020)

_*Varan the Unbelievable (1958)*_

 

Kajiu Movie from Master Ishiro Honda.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Varan_the_Unbelievable


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Jayro (Aug 29, 2020)

Well since this covid bullshit is an absolute killjoy this year, the only movie that came out was Sonic. So it wins movie of the year by default. (I don't make the rules.)


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 29, 2020)

subcon959 said:


>




Unfortunately they have no Idea when and how they release it in Germany/Austria.....


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 30, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Unfortunately they have no Idea when and how they release it in Germany/Austria....


Then you must find other ways to watch


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 30, 2020)

Just saw



pretty cool


----------



## mrgone (Aug 30, 2020)

subcon959 said:


>



i loved it
but it's a bestof/remix of 1 and 2.
as was episode 7
why do i love this one much more than episode 7?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 30, 2020)

subcon959 said:


> Then you must find other ways to watch


...and hope there is a German Dub.


----------



## mrgone (Aug 30, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> ...and hope there is a German Dub.



die englische fassung is schon ok, aber über einen deutschen dub im original stil würden sich sicher alle hoshis fruen


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 30, 2020)

mrgone said:


> die englische fassung is schon ok, aber über einen deutschen dub im original stil würden sich sicher alle hoshis fruen


Volle Kanne....


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 1, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> Just saw
> View attachment 223182
> pretty cool


The more I think about it the less I think of the film.
It started out as a seriously flawed but enjoyable if you go autopilot and enjoy con/murder mystery detective films (which I do) and had not had any in a while (which we haven't, especially not good ones --  Focus and American Hustle... no thanks).
Thinking about it then so much relied on coincidence, magic plot hole and stupidity on the part of various characters.

Anyway first film in quite a while and continuing the "are you sure you are a fan of sci fi?" theme we have another classic sci fi film I had never seen before.

Alien Nation 1988.
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0094631/
Had heard it referenced and discussed over the years, both the film and TV, but had not seen anything outside of discussions in "remember the 80s" TV shows and the like.

A truly solid little odd couple buddy cop film, but with the twist that one is a literal alien so we have a nice sci fi edge as well (done better than I expect even from an average modern show).
Not going to be as iconic as Lethal Weapon or Rush Hour but anything else you might think of in such a list I reckon it deserves a place alongside. This so much so I don't want to spoil it.
Might even go watch the TV show now, though I see it is one of the earlier contentious that they turned it into a TV show efforts (see fans of the original Stargate film, and Buffy the Vampire slayer).


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 2, 2020)

I like the murder/mysteries. Usually, movies are very predictable and I can’t watch them. I’m always thinking about what that person in the makeup really looks like or “where do I know that voice from”, even “how did they do that”. I tend to dig deep when watching a movie and I can’t enjoy them. I was pretty baked when i saw Knives Out and the kids were in bed, so I think I was able to let loose and enjoy it a little more.


----------



## zeroultima6 (Sep 3, 2020)

Artificial Intelligence A.I is what I've seen, didn't know Haley Jose Osment was in that movie and it's before kingdom hearts was a thing, anyways is a good movie but bittersweet.


----------



## subcon959 (Sep 3, 2020)

Did anyone watch Tenet yet? It's actually better than Inception in my opinion although there were a few plot holes. I still think Inception has the best music though.


----------



## TheCasualties (Sep 3, 2020)

just watched Lycan Colony.. Holy hell that was an amazingly horribly edited movie. Thankfully Mike and the boys saved it with their rifftrax jokes. https://www.rifftrax.com/lycan-colony

(There are a few sites to get it free if you are so inclined, of course. Donate if you can)

To add a positive note, been watching the series Cobra Kai, I'm actually enjoying it.

Edit: Watched the new Bill & Ted, I really liked it. But I've always been a sucker for Keanu so that may have influenced my enjoyment.


----------



## arjunpatel (Sep 4, 2020)

subcon959 said:


> Did anyone watch Tenet yet? It's actually better than Inception in my opinion although there were a few plot holes. I still think Inception has the best music though.




how was the audio mixing heard its the worst for his flims is it true?







2 keeps reminding me how good the Sequels to LW were


----------



## smf (Sep 4, 2020)

I watched Top Gun on a projector in a friends garden, with a bed sheet hung over the wall for a screen and a surprisingly loud set of 90's 2.1 computer speakers (from when dell used to practically give away altec lansing speakers).


----------



## subcon959 (Sep 5, 2020)

arjunpatel said:


> how was the audio mixing heard its the worst for his flims is it true?


It's pretty bad but I got used to it.

EDIT: I should clarify, it's not bad in the sense that it's poorly done, more like he wanted to use it as a way to keep you feeling a bit disoriented and unsure.


----------



## arjunpatel (Sep 5, 2020)

subcon959 said:


> It's pretty bad but I got used to it.
> 
> EDIT: I should clarify, it's not bad in the sense that it's poorly done, more like he wanted to use it as a way to keep you feeling a bit disoriented and unsure.



that makes sense . going back to work at my theater on the 10th ill probably watch once im off or something.


----------



## TotorRuns (Sep 5, 2020)

Hotel Transylvania 2

A funny animation film by Sony


----------



## TheCasualties (Sep 7, 2020)

The Apple!





Really weird 80's musical about a dystopian 1994. Some mildly catchy music.  It's enjoyable on it's own and the Rifftrax version is also great.

Hey Hey Hey, BIM's on the way!


----------



## arjunpatel (Sep 7, 2020)

lets be honest its never going to live up to 2001. but the characters here are so much better to be honest.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 7, 2020)

Die Hard 4.0 my god it's awful but still not as bad as the steaming pile of shit that was Die Hard 3


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 8, 2020)

You thought Die Hard 3 was that bad?

It was no 1 or 2 and if not for the "my brother" connection it was probably the first "let's cast bruce willis in an action role, and ooh look the die hard name is available if we pay for it". As a general heist/police action/buddy cop romp though I quite enjoy it and could stand to watch it again and possibly again a few years after that, or if on a plane/winding down from a party as a fun film to watch.
On the other hand I am never going to watch 4 again (saw the early uncut DVD version when I did) and have not even considered seeing 5.


If we are doing police films though
Hard Boiled (1992)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0104684/
If you are doing police films then I don't think John Woo ever topped this (though some things came close, I can even almost forgive him for doing more damage to my trade than anything else* with that Paycheck film from 2003 because this is that good). I don't want to spoil it but can say it has some absolutely amazing gunplay, some decent villains and a main character that fits everything superbly. It is a long one but get it in the right mood and it is more of a "have I really been sitting here this long" type deal rather than a slog to the finish.

*it is to reverse engineering what a daytime soap set in a hospital is to medicine.


----------



## CMDreamer (Sep 8, 2020)

Mulan, the non animated one. I liked it.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 8, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> You thought Die Hard 3 was that bad?
> 
> It was no 1 or 2 and if not for the "my brother" connection it was probably the first "let's cast bruce willis in an action role, and ooh look the die hard name is available if we pay for it". As a general heist/police action/buddy cop romp though I quite enjoy it and could stand to watch it again and possibly again a few years after that, or if on a plane/winding down from a party as a fun film to watch.
> On the other hand I am never going to watch 4 again (saw the early uncut DVD version when I did) and have not even considered seeing 5.
> ...


My biggest problem with Die Hard 3 is it just doesn't feel like a Die Hard film. And the reason for that is because it was never meant to be a Die Hard film. A script was written for Die Hard 3 that was set on a ship and all aboard ended up being taken hostage.The only problem being that just as they were about to start filming it Under Siege came out and pretty much had the exact same story.

The film that did become Die Hard 3 was originally written as a film called Simon Says and was set to star Brandon Lee. But as we know Lee died whilst filming the Crow. The writer then rewrote Simon Says as the script for Lethal Weapon 4 but Joel Silver decided to then go with another script for 4.

The producers of Die Hard 3 were desperate for a script after the Under Siege debacle and came across the script for the Lethal Weapon rewrite of Simon Says. They simply rewrote Riggs parts to be John Mcclane. And Murtaugh got changed into Zeus Carver. And Simon became the brother of Hans Gruber


----------



## Flame (Sep 8, 2020)

Tenet.

Chris Nolan is amazing storyteller.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 8, 2020)

Back to the Future Part III
A friend was in town and we watched the whole trilogy over the weekend, as well as all 3 Jurassic Parks.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Sep 8, 2020)

The karate Kid (1984)


----------



## arjunpatel (Sep 9, 2020)

there's something about this that makes it even creeper then the og flim for me at least and my god 
Brad Dourif. 3 different version that i watch, spicediver fanedit (best version IMO), theater (its okay) directors cut(its interesting)

i came along this scene and was a  instant fan


----------



## Chains (Sep 9, 2020)

End of Watch.



 

1 of the dumbest cop movie, I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## arjunpatel (Sep 9, 2020)

=( /\/\


----------



## digipimp75 (Sep 9, 2020)

Madness in the Method   (Jason Mewes' directorial debut)

It's bonkers


----------



## USUKDecks (Sep 9, 2020)

I literally knew NOTHING about this movie going in, except it had to do with the same guys
that did Shaun of the Dead and Hot Fuzz. I totally forgot about this.

When I sat down to watch it the first like 20 - 30 minutes or so , you think 
ok I see where this is going, its just a funny romp....and then!!! ......*.It COMPLETELY*
*shifts gears* into something I totally didn't expect!

I didn't even see the movie poster for this! So I had ZERO clue where this was going.
It's zany , wacky and crazy!... and if you even remotely like Shaun of the Dead.... you're gonna like this.

Oh and Rosamund Pike is in this....
god I love that woman.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 16, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> You thought Die Hard 3 was that bad?
> 
> It was no 1 or 2 and if not for the "my brother" connection it was probably the first "let's cast bruce willis in an action role, and ooh look the die hard name is available if we pay for it". As a general heist/police action/buddy cop romp though I quite enjoy it and could stand to watch it again and possibly again a few years after that, or if on a plane/winding down from a party as a fun film to watch.
> On the other hand I am never going to watch 4 again (saw the early uncut DVD version when I did) and have not even considered seeing 5.
> ...






AmandaRose said:


> My biggest problem with Die Hard 3 is it just doesn't feel like a Die Hard film. And the reason for that is because it was never meant to be a Die Hard film. A script was written for Die Hard 3 that was set on a ship and all aboard ended up being taken hostage.The only problem being that just as they were about to start filming it Under Siege came out and pretty much had the exact same story.
> 
> The film that did become Die Hard 3 was originally written as a film called Simon Says and was set to star Brandon Lee. But as we know Lee died whilst filming the Crow. The writer then rewrote Simon Says as the script for Lethal Weapon 4 but Joel Silver decided to then go with another script for 4.
> 
> The producers of Die Hard 3 were desperate for a script after the Under Siege debacle and came across the script for the Lethal Weapon rewrite of Simon Says. They simply rewrote Riggs parts to be John Mcclane. And Murtaugh got changed into Zeus Carver. And Simon became the brother of Hans Gruber



Funny,Die Hard 3 (Stirb Langsam) is the badest Movie "again" because of the Synchronisation (again)...
Nobody knows about Gruber´s Brother ..
Why ?
Because "Die Hard 1" was so bad Synchronised/censored before....



> In der amerikanischen Originalversion handelt es sich bei den Verbrechern, die das Hochhaus in ihre Gewalt bringen, zum Großteil um deutsche Terroristen, ehemalige Mitglieder der fiktiven „Radical West-German Volksfrei Movement“ (mit Ausnahme der beiden Italiener, dem Afroamerikaner Theo und Uli, einem Asiaten). Ihre Verständigung erfolgt meist auf Englisch, teilweise aber auch in bruchstückhaftem Deutsch mit amerikanischem Akzent. In der deutschen Synchronversion werden sie in eine europäische Gruppe Krimineller umgedeutet; möglicherweise radikale Iren, da die meisten der Namen englisch sind. Aus Hans wird Jack, aus Karl wird Charlie usw.[5] Allerdings notiert sich McClane in einer Szene die Namen einiger Terroristen in Originalform auf den Unterarm, als (so das deutsche Skript) Spitznamen von bösen Märchenfiguren.



In the original American version, the criminals who take control of the skyscraper are mostly German terrorists, former members of the fictional "Radical West-German Volksfrei Movement" (with the exception of the two Italians, the Afro-American Theo and Uli, an Asian). They are mostly communicated in English, but sometimes also in fragmentary German with an American accent. In the German dubbed version they are reinterpreted as a European group of criminals; possibly radical Irish as most of the names are English. Hans becomes Jack, Karl becomes Charlie, etc. [5] However, in one scene McClane notes the names of some terrorists in the original form on his forearm, as (according to the German script) nicknames of evil fairy tale characters.


And that makes the 3rd Part also unwatchable in German....(and not only Bruce Willis has not his German Standard Voice)



> Für die deutschen Zuschauer war die Zuordnung der Personen etwas problematisch, da in der deutschen Synchronfassung der Name des Terroristen im ersten Teil der Reihe von Hans in Jack geändert wurde, im dritten Teil wird auf ihn allerdings als Hans Bezug genommen; sein Bruder Simon ist nun auch in der synchronisierten Fassung ein Deutscher und stammt aus der ehemaligen DDR.



For the German viewers, the assignment of the people was a bit problematic, as in the German dubbed version the name of the terrorist was changed from Hans to Jack in the first part of the series, but in the third part he is referred to as Hans; his brother Simon is now German in the dubbed version and comes from the former GDR.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Sep 16, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> If we are doing police films though
> Hard Boiled (1992)
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0104684/
> If you are doing police films then I don't think John Woo ever topped this (though some things came close, I can even almost forgive him for doing more damage to my trade than anything else* with that Paycheck film from 2003 because this is that good). I don't want to spoil it but can say it has some absolutely amazing gunplay, some decent villains and a main character that fits everything superbly. It is a long one but get it in the right mood and it is more of a "have I really been sitting here this long" type deal rather than a slog to the finish.
> ...


Fantastic movie.... And i dont normally go for subbed movies but this one actually makes you forget your reading it and trying to keep up with the action.....of which there is so much! Good call


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 17, 2020)

CAPTAIN MARVEL





I really can't see why people hated this movie.
Brie Larson's role is nearly perfect according to the Captain Marvel comics I've read.
Her attitude in the movie is the same as in the comics, although a little bit less sarcastic... granted.

But overall good. 

For those who know me already, Brie belongs to my waifus list since I can remember (literally since I met her in early 2000s when she sang before acting)

Also, can I mention the fact that the movie takes place in 1995?

 Not only the movie is well edited continuously. This is the first time I felt like predicting the movie's actions and left me squared when I saw that my predictions were wrong.

Add Nirvana, Elastika, No Doubt and other 90s music bands to top it, a couple arcade cameos here and there... and take out the ugly cgi cat that looks awful, and voila, nearly as good as IronMan 1.

Seriously guys, this movie was aimed directly at me. It gathers everything I like:
90s
Brie Larson
Games Cameos
Grunge music
Cats
Comics

ಥ‿ಥ oh yeah...!!!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 17, 2020)

Still no german "Bill & Ted - Face the Music" in our Locations....and also no other "Solutions".....


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 21, 2020)

Watched something. Not sure it counts as a film but if I had that compilation earlier then I will go this, not least of all because most of the parts tell a bigger story.
Sound & Fury
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt10682000/

Something of a 40 minute animated music video (anime to something of a US country composed/performed soundtrack, in this case Sturgil Simpson). Being as it is songs rather than the whole film I guess I am now getting away with posting music videos in the films thread (light spoilers I guess, probably also one of the better tracks)


That and the other video done in the same style are probably the best two songs (definitely don't watch that if you want to avoid spoilers), and is a fairly basic story otherwise. It would not be the first time I watched a film with an album playing in the background, nor an anime music video. Would be the first time I watched a full length one though with an actual composed backing rather than a fan made something.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 25, 2020)

_*Superman (1978)*_



Nothing to say.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superman_(1978_film)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 26, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Still no german "Bill & Ted - Face the Music" in our Locations....and also no other "Solutions".....View attachment 225166



Excellent !! 


....finally here in Austria......
In Cinema and on "Sky Store".

Volle Kanne Hoshies !!!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 27, 2020)

Peppermint. Man, that was epic seeing Jennifer Garner hunt down every crook and more who "hurt" her family.

And as always, there's those who say the movie was RaCiSt. lol I remember they said the same about the last Rambo film, too.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 27, 2020)

Supersea said:


> I prefer to watch movies in cinemas, but because of the pandemic, I haven't done that for a long time. What's interesting to see now?


I found Gore interesting to watch last year.
I might think of something else, but you probably ain't gonna like it 

On a more serious note... well... considering the covid events, even if you go to the Cinema you won't probably find other than SONIC...

Then, you have the "streaming" option, Netflix, Hulu, Amazon.

Amazon is filled with B-rated movies.
Netflix is filled with cringe worthy tish that teenagers thinks is good and original.
I don't own Hulu (but owned some hula-hoops once)
And I presume there's Disney +, and being the MARVEL / HILARY DUFF / ANNELIESE VAN DER POOL fanboy I've been since 2000's I'd suggest you to get Disney Plus snd watch some Lizzie McGuire, That's So Raven or Ironman.

If I might recommend you something, I'd say:
Any movie with TIN-TAN
The Adams Family
Tim Burton
Quentin
Richard Linklater
Guillermo del Toro
90s Comedies


.
.
.

Something gory / sexuous 


SURPRISINGLY ENOUGH, it seems that I'm unable to find a certain B-movie casting one of my favourite Pin-Up models; Danielle Riley


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 16, 2020)

Saw this two weeks ago on Amazon Prime and I just remember that fact. So post!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




_*Two characters are destined to save the world a'la Groundhog Day style, featuring Full Metal Bitch and Generic USA Army G.I. Joe.*_

OH MY GOD!
What a nice film! The continuity and the special effects are NOT SUPERB, but NOT BAD EITHER.
It got me hooked and I loved every single minute of this.

Specially the part where Blunt's character is introduced to the audience.
A Hard to Die *Full Metal Bitch* that's a rude and yet innocent looking tomboy. I don't know why, but I've been admiring blondes for some time now (and before that I loved Redhead girls for many, many years) and it's actually why I've always liked Blunt since I met her in The Devil wears Prada (she was redhaired at the time) and that's a bonus for my appreciation of this movie.
I don't know why it took me so long to watch this movie as I saw commercials and advertisements on paid TV, specially on the TNT channel.

It's got to be an instant personal favourite. 
Although... *a little bit of gore would've been nice*... but who am I to ask for such desires when I have Blunt killing machines on the screen for 1 hour?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



FAST6191 said:


> Watched something. Not sure it counts as a film but if I had that compilation earlier then I will go this, not least of all because most of the parts tell a bigger story.
> Sound & Fury
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt10682000/
> 
> ...



Fair enough. I'd suggest you to watch the whole Interstella 5555 movie featuring Daft Punk's music.
If you feel like having a little bit of variation in short films featuring whole albums.
That said... I bet you already know about The Wall movie featuring Pink Floyd's music.


----------



## Vovajka (Oct 16, 2020)

Knuckle. Really great Irish traveler documentary following two families over the span of 10+ years.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 20, 2020)

Love and Monsters. 
At this point in time, I believe this movie might be better than the upcoming Monster Hunter movie. 
I hope I'm wrong though as I love that franchise.


----------



## plasturion (Nov 8, 2020)

The Call of the Wild (2020)
I liked the book, and this movie is really ok. 
Harrison Ford, cool effects and landscapes, good action and northen lights.


----------



## Stwert (Nov 9, 2020)

The wife made me sit through How to lose a guy in 10 days for the first (and only) time. To sum it up - shite.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 9, 2020)

Stwert said:


> The wife made me sit through How to lose a guy in 10 days for the first (and only) time. To sum it up - shite.


Yeah, you're not me for I like chik-flick movies (◍•ᴗ•◍)


----------



## Stwert (Nov 9, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Yeah, you're not me for I like chik-flick movies (◍•ᴗ•◍)



To be fair the wife doesn’t normally let me watch them because I spout bile at the TV and “spoil” the ending - even though she’s seen it dozens of times. If only the same applied to the god knows how many series of sex and the city, I know way too much about that program.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 9, 2020)

Stwert said:


> To be fair the wife doesn’t normally let me watch them because I spout bile at the TV and “spoil” the ending - even though she’s seen it dozens of times. If only the same applied to the god knows how many series of sex and the city, I know way too much about that program.


Ok, I'm not that bad.
Just happen to like cheesy movies because most of the times features girls like Isla Fisher, Amanda Peet, Rachel Weisz and others alike.
It's the eye candy what's appealing to me.
Except _Just Friends _which is actually funny.


----------



## Stwert (Nov 9, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Ok, I'm not that bad.
> Just happen to like cheesy movies because most of the times features girls like Isla Fisher, Amanda Peet, Rachel Weisz and others alike.
> It's the eye candy what's appealing to me.
> Except _Just Friends _which is actually funny.




Fair enough, it’s a bloody good reason  Is just friends that Sandra bullock thing? If so, and I’m swearing you to secrecy on this, I did actually chuckle more than once at that one, which really annoyed me


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 9, 2020)

Amy Smart (◍•ᴗ•◍)❤
But Ryan Reynolds is such a hottie! ( ˘ ³˘)♥


----------



## Stwert (Nov 9, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Amy Smart (◍•ᴗ•◍)❤
> But Ryan Reynolds is such a hottie! ( ˘ ³˘)♥




Oh yeah, the one where he was chunky at school, the wife’s made me sit through that more than once. On the bright side she knows when I’ve had enough and let’s me pick one of my “shite” films to break up the tedium. Which would be fine is she didn’t like all of my shite films - except the horrors. Fair dos though, she has had to sit through a fair bit of Doom Patrol, which she hates.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 9, 2020)

Stwert said:


> Oh yeah, the one where he was chunky at school, the wife’s made me sit through that more than once. On the bright side she knows when I’ve had enough and let’s me pick one of my “shite” films to break up the tedium. Which would be fine is she didn’t like all of my shite films - except the horrors. Fair dos though, she has had to sit through a fair bit of Doom Patrol, which she hates.


Force her to watch Borat, American Pie, Jackass, Innocence Interrupted,  American History X or American Beauty.
Laugh frenetically at the most embarrassing parts, and she'll eventually stop forcing you into it, because she'll learn that after one of her movies you'll force hee into one of _your _movies.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 10, 2020)

Rush (2013)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1979320/

Slightly dramatised rivalry between two formula 1 drivers in the 70s.
It would be the late 80s before I started paying any kind of attention to formula one and was otherwise completely unaware of this whole series of events, indeed by this point they were variously commentators and more management roles.
I normally don't care at all about sports films and sports rival films even less than that.

However I thoroughly enjoyed this one as a background film. Some wonderful images/editing/camera work, pretty decent characters, interesting mix of languages (so used am I to having everybody magically speak English all the time) and otherwise good stuff.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Nov 10, 2020)

2015's Knock, Knock with Keanu Reeves. Garbage. Just like the rest of Eli Roth's movies. I think I'll watch the Midsommar Director's Cut to clear that other nonsense from my mind.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 17, 2020)

_*The Running Man (1987)



 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Running_Man_(1987_film)*_

Arnie in Top Form._* 
*_


----------



## luigirockz (Nov 18, 2020)

Paul Blart: Mall Cop one of the few Thanksgiving-y movies.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 22, 2020)

_*Shark Season (2020)
*_
 
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt12906784/

Awful....another "Asylum" 

  Gem....
Michael Madsen......why in Gods Name.....


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 23, 2020)

Resident Evil: Vendetta (2017)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5776208/

One of the 3d animated resident evil films. I did not mind the one in the airport but the other I could leave.
Here the models and textures were not the worst, though sub game (give or take guns which were actually not bad at all, almost makes me wonder if this was not one of those "the guns/cars are the real character" type anime thing) and uncanny valley different from the games. The animations were mediocre in most cases and good but exceptionally cheesy if not (if you enjoyed gun kata from Equilibrium then you might find something more here), some of the virtual set building was not great either (the chase scene at the end...). Basically think test render or storyboard that someone put some effort into, or you probably saw better CGI from mid range houses in the mid 2000s. The story was at very best middling but largely predictable even if you have not played a resident evil game. Made more sense than anything I saw in 6 though and more or less managed to stick the landing and keep things going throughout.
Despite all that I had a good time. Watched it at 1x speed which is a rarity these days, and was late at night too. Almost would suggest it as an intro to the RE universe (it adds nothing to it really) but takes place somewhere between 4,5 and 6 so might be missing out.
Similarly I would almost be inclined to suggest it in general. Might even be my favourite resident evil film (I did actually like the live action efforts if only for the pure cheese) but that is not exactly a high bar.


----------



## RyRyIV (Dec 7, 2020)

Over the weekend I watched both the new, live action _Mulan_, and Jim Carrey's _How the Grinch Stole Christmas

Mulan, _while not anywhere close to a perfect film, was very good with some gorgeous cinematography and interesting fight choreography. Glad they fit in orchestral versions of the original songs where they could, and didn't try to force or rely on them. Ultimately I found it to be one of the better Disney live action films. I'd rank it just under _The Jungle Book, _which I believe is the best live action remake Disney has come out with.

_Grinch, _meanwhile, needs no introduction. It's one of the most beloved Christmas movies out there, and it's yearly viewing for me. I'm astounded at how well every single piece of this film holds up even today. Plus you can tell that Jim Carrey and Taylor Momsen were having a blast in their scenes together.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 8, 2020)

Holy shit how long since I last saw something?


Spoiler: It's been actually



3 months ago


*Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead men tell no Tales*






I swear I saw this coming... The first 4 movies were on Netflix nearly a year ago.
And I watched them all in the lapse of two days literally the 6th of January.

By the time *At World's End* got to the middle of the movie I noticed a tremendous sense of charm being lost.
The 4th movie got rushed (as I personally believe) and I hated the end of it, so my hopes for the 5th one weren't that high to be honest.

It seems like *Dead men tell no Tales*, is a preparation to release Johnny Depp as the main character.

With the first three and half of the Fourth, Depp's character, Sparrow went from totally bad ass and well developed trickster / mastermind to the likes of genies that turns situations to it's favour, into a derpy, unattended and nearly retarded clown like character.

The 5th movie cemented this further.

I feel that *Dead men tell no Tales* was something like: You loved Jack Sparrow? Well... he's dead now... in the brain...
Replace with basic Girl and basic Boy (which happens to be as if Jack's personalities splitted in two halves) and I totally lost my interest in the movie as soon as I watched the first 15 minutes.

The villain in this movie is nothing but a glorified CryBaby without a real purpose to kill Sparrow other than making him lose his date with his mother to take the soup after liberating the seas from meanie pirates.
Major secondary characters like Barbosa got watered down to prepare the expectator to his ultimate (unglorified) demise.
It felt as if a huge Final Boss in a game got defeated with nothing more but _a bug net/fishing rod and an empty bottle_.

The effects were okay... but I was hopping them to be better... given the tone of the movie I guess I was expecting a lot for it.

I would watch the 6th movie just out of morbidity and because I'm a self-declared masochist.

But if I learned something, is that *Pirates of the Caribbean* is nothing but *a good trilogy* with three ovas... and nothing more...


*Jack's character has a great charm... that Monkey is gonna be a star someday 
*
HOLY MOTHER FUCKING SHIT


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 18, 2020)

Go (1999).
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0139239/

If I am a sucker for one type of film it is con films. If there is a second thing it is a Rashomon/while this was happening/different perspectives of the same events. Sadly this was not the former but a decent stab at the latter (in this case disaffected youth in 90s Los Angeles get wrapped up with a drug dealer).
It was also about what I would expect from a 90s film that nobody likely remembers today (I can't use a phrase like peak 90s but it wants to be). Also a lesser while this was happening thing as it kind of splits focus.
Enjoyable enough I guess, though nothing I particularly suggest unless "90s films" happens to be your theme of choice and you happen to have done most of the truly good ones.


----------



## nani17 (Dec 21, 2020)

Greenland thought it was terrible


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Dec 21, 2020)

The Princess Bride

quite good


----------



## nani17 (Dec 21, 2020)

CPG said:


> The Princess Bride
> 
> quite good


great movie


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 10, 2021)

Bad Santa (2003)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0307987/

Eh. I am all for dark comedy/black comedy films but this one seemed to have basically two tricks. 1) Guy swears in front of kids and 2) Alcoholic mess somehow manages to not get fired and also gets laid all the time plus a sprinkling of otherwise good comedy actors almost being out of place. By no means a slog but nothing I would introduce someone to dark comedy with, any of the comedic actors with, or suggest as something on a black comedy film night.
Seems to be quite high rated in many places as well which I don't get -- normally I can do the "yeah I see what some might enjoy that much about this" but I am at a loss here.
It is also not much of a Christmas send up type film if you were hoping for that.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jan 10, 2021)

digimon adventure last evolution kizuna

another good movie


----------



## tonyhhhh (Jan 11, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> Bad Santa (2003)
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0307987/
> 
> Eh. I am all for dark comedy/black comedy films but this one seemed to have basically two tricks. 1) Guy swears in front of kids and 2) Alcoholic mess somehow manages to not get fired and also gets laid all the time plus a sprinkling of otherwise good comedy actors almost being out of place. By no means a slog but nothing I would introduce someone to dark comedy with, any of the comedic actors with, or suggest as something on a black comedy film night.
> ...



One of the best movies , so funny no matter how many time i watch it.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 11, 2021)

tonyhhhh said:


> One of the best movies , so funny no matter how many time i watch it.


Amen. The second movie I just can't stand, though.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 13, 2021)

"El Mejor Verano de Mi Vida" (The Best Summer of My Life)

Spanish movies are among my favorite and especially if they have cast I've seen before, so it's a win-win for me. Plus, with Amazon Prime Video (using a trial) you can watch Amazon Prime Spain's catalog even if you're not in Spain, just have a Spanish address to pass it through.

Amazon Prime is definitely the best way of watching Spanish movies conveniently and legally. There are pirate websites, but they tend to have issues with hosters not being available and whatnot so that's a bummer.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jan 15, 2021)

Run Hide Fight.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 15, 2021)

Shazam https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0448115/

Magic, with a superhero angle.

Surprisingly pretty great. Didn't have high expectations since I don't like much DC superhero stuff.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jan 23, 2021)

Enders game (2013)


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 23, 2021)

Harry Potter and the Deathly Weapons


----------



## Daggot (Jan 23, 2021)

The Dark Knight Rises

People were right Bane really did have the best scenes.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 24, 2021)

My dumb sister got obsessed with Mandalorian because she's obsessed with GOT and she's watching it just because Pedro Pascal is playing the main role.
So being the stupid poser she's always been she started to watch the Star Wars movies while wondering if Light Saber colours means something 

Fucking hate her.
Fucking hate this movie.
Game of Thrones deserved a better ending.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 27, 2021)

Several years late to the party I decided to watch all 900 hours of The Revenant, albeit starting at 4 this morning without checking the runtime
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1663202/

Not my favourite survival after a bear attack film (Back Country https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2944198/ for that one) or survival against the elements but I never the less enjoyed it a lot and would recommend it.
Lot of people die, sometimes out of nowhere, and those that survive are not necessarily any better off. Like that in a film. Lovely footage. Villains, if indeed there are any and it is not just about everybody surviving, being more than cardboard cutouts which is good. Actually sometimes do crap out a good film in the modern times which is a bit of a shocker.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 3, 2021)

The number 17 and pretty much the entire movie had me:


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 5, 2021)

Decided to rewatch Queen of the Damned.
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0238546/
Probably one of the most 90s films I ever saw, albeit released in 2002.

The idea of a goth/nu metal takeover was hilarious at the best of times, and by 2002 then side splittingly silly as a premise.
Read very little Anne Rice either (technically it is an adaptation, you might have seen interview with a vampire as that is another adaptation albeit unrelated to this).
It holds a special place for me as it was one of the films I learned video editing and DVD ripping with. I put in a bunch of deleted scenes from the DVD and all of a sudden things made a lot more sense.
This watching did not have that benefit. Seems I used to be able to overlook things more than I do today. Broadly coherent enough but lots of "eh?" moments. Don't know that I would suggest it as anything other than a "man the 90s were not all that", and if you must do Anne Rice books turned film the interview with a vampire is 1000x better than this, even if I don't suggest avoiding it.

Anyway vampire gets bored with life and comes back to be a goth/nu metal superstar [insert audible snorts]. Becomes said superstar but angers other vampires (apparently). In doing so brings back a special vampire.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 5, 2021)

What better thing to chase a vampire film than a werewolf one. In this case the oldest surviving one apparently.

Wolf Blood 1925 
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0016545/
and seen as 1925 is out of copyright as of this year ( https://gbatemp.net/threads/new-in-the-public-domain-for-2021.580143/ ) then linky
https://www.bitchute.com/video/T2a8pggTDhqk/

Seems The Revenant is not going to be the only film I see in this period wherein the scenery is better than the plot.
It is what most people probably imagine when they think silent era film (even if some would say it was old even then) and the werewolf aspects are rather light too (it is almost done before that element kicks in). Still I found some enjoyment from it, not just as a historical exercise either, and now have entry for "oldest thing I have seen/read/whatever with a love triangle involving a werewolf" (and definitely better than Twilight, this is also a better advert for running around North American/Canadian woods than that). Some of the fight scenes... actually pretty passable and better than what I often see on TV and film today which was a bit of a shock.


----------



## Supernova89 (Feb 6, 2021)

Grave of the Fireflies, I have a hole in my heart I think


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 6, 2021)

True Story.
Cool Story bro.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 6, 2021)

Sammo... last time I saw him was in the 90s.
Good movie.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 7, 2021)

Sad story bro.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 12, 2021)

AVOID THIS.
ALTHOUGH NOSTALGIA FOR THE FIRST MOVIE IS STRONG, IT AIN'T WORTH NOT EVEN 15 MINUTES OF THIS ONE.
You have to be really masochist to actually last more than 10 minutes or  have really dumb children to justify watching this.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 12, 2021)

I swear to motherfucker god... *if meteorites landed on the child's forehead, USA patriotism, nationalism and dignity would've been saved.

*


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 12, 2021)

*I watched a good one the other day, sadly a dying past-time....*


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 14, 2021)

Review: Jennifer Anniston is still hot AF.
Other than that, I laughed literally two times.
I guess it's not for me.

I very much prefer poop and fart jokes.


----------



## Jayro (Feb 14, 2021)

In theaters: Sonic The Hedgehog, as it has been the only movie to come out in 2020 before the lockdowns closed my local theaters. They haven't opened in almost a year, so that's the last movie I saw in a theater.

As far as streaming/downloading goes, I watched RUN (2020) via uTorrent, and Wonder Woman 1984, also via uTorrent. (If they won't open the theaters, then fuck 'em, I'll find a free way to watch shit.)

My state opened restaurants, but not theaters... go figure.


----------



## Ricken (Feb 14, 2021)

It was either Submarine (2010) or Scott Pilgrim vs. The World;  me and my girlfriend love rewatching them together, they have the perfect vibe for us to just die of laughter to whenever we revisit them.  We'll say things like "oh my god he's about to do that thing" and the other will say "not the thing!!!" and the thing will happen and we'll just laugh our asses off

Good movies, high recommends


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 14, 2021)

The Mechanic 1972.
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0068931/

I had seen the later remake because Jason Statham and was not impressed (though I am told the remake's sequel was better). Decided to see this because... once more I have to show my lack of film watching history in noting that I had never actually really seen the Death Wish series and thus generally unfamiliar with Charles Bronson.
Very much a late 60s and 70s action film. Has to spell out a few things probably obvious today (not as bad as some "audience is as dumb as a box of rocks" 70s editing/screenwriting but enough that I note it) and somewhat spoiled by the remake (though not as bad as some things here).
Had a great time though.
General premise. Master hitman (the happy accident/leave no trace type rather than guns blazing type) of advancing years working for a syndicate takes on an apprentice*. Some wonderfully executed (pun, not pun, viewer decides) hits, some solid action** that would possibly even hold up today, nice locations, and just all rather nicely done as a film. Definitely see this version over the remake if you have never seen either, and actually I would do this even you have seen the remake.

*if I have to say all is not what it seems then... yeah.

**guy is practically a sniper with a pistol earlier and misses the arguably easier shots at the end? Would not even have taken much changing of setup.

Now probably one of the older "would have made a better TV series" entries in my list of things there -- give me say 16 episodes done somewhat in the style of this meets Burn Notice... but we live in this timeline I guess.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 24, 2021)

Not impressed, even though Rosamund Pike has been on my Waifu's list since I first saw her abour 20 years ago.
I... uh... well... if I'm able to predict the whole movie, of course I'm not going to like it.
Unfortunately, it's one of those.
Also, FUCK EIZA GONZALEZ!


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Feb 24, 2021)

Shrek 1 and 2. Contemplating watching the rest, but I've heard they are really bad.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 24, 2021)

_*Madigan (1968)*_

 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madigan

Good old School Crime/Drama (Thriller) Movie.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 7, 2021)

The Little Things
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt10016180/
Mainly just wanted to see a film with 2021 in the year to say I did. Got a pretty competent little detective film, which is not something I expect to see these days -- TV detective shows where you can get to know a character over 20+ cases, or 6 really solid ones or 6 hours of just one, have almost ruined that one for me (never mind The Wire, The Shield or something like that I can probably name you 10 better takes on this sort of plot in any number of lesser crime shows). Actors are... yeah you see the names and know they do good work. "The little things" premise can be done well but was almost forgotten outside of a few throwaway lines. The 90s setting was OK I guess but not something it really did much with or other attempted to lean into other than mobile phones not really being a thing and some of the cars.

Greenland
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt7737786/
An utterly by the numbers disaster film. I can't fault it and have seen worse, especially those going for PG-13, but at least worse comes with some cheese to smirk at.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 9, 2021)

_*The deadly Mantis (1957)

 *_

_*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Deadly_Mantis
*_
Very nice,Black/White Animal Horror Movie._* 
*_


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 9, 2021)

Are you nutz?! I can't say what I watched last?! Especially on here. You can't say the title of a gay porn movie on here. sheesh


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Mar 10, 2021)

Crawl. The alligator movie


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 10, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> Crawl. The alligator movie



uh, would you like Garlic with that?


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Mar 10, 2021)

OldBoi said:


> uh, would you like Garlic with that?


YEEESSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 10, 2021)

Karen freekouts on oowtube


----------



## Lostbhoy (Mar 10, 2021)

Just finished watching 1917.

Tomorrow it's either Fury or Hacksaw Ridge. Undecided which one to watch first.


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 10, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> Just finished watching 1917.
> 
> Tomorrow it's either Fury or Hacksaw Ridge. Undecided which one to watch first.



ooowww you'd like those also.  Hackshaw first, then Fury


----------



## Lostbhoy (Mar 10, 2021)

OldBoi said:


> ooowww you'd like those also.  Hackshaw first, then Fury


Then it's decided! Thanks man


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 13, 2021)

_*The Sicilian Clan (1969)


 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sicilian_Clan
*_
*Awesome..*_* 
*_


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 14, 2021)

Road to Perdition. Watched it last night. I loved it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 15, 2021)

State of Emergency - 2011
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1705134/

I do try to watch mid budget "some guys got it together to make a film" type films from time to time. Zombies/rage virus the order of the day but nowhere near as good as something like 28 days later, and not much in the way of action (instead it aims for, and largely misses, being a character study). Action was... for as sparingly as it was used then not bad but also had some serious flaws.
Technically speaking... actually not bad. Script was barely passable (seen far worse from far bigger films) and I am not sure if it was ADRed (dialogue recorded in post) but if you imagine a bad one of those then yeah.
I can't say would have done better as a short story as there would have been even less characterisation and if your film is kind of supposed to be that...

So yeah don't do it. Not one of those surprisingly good ones, not one of the so cheesy it is worth it ones either. Not really offensive to any of my sensibilities either.


----------



## tomberyx (Mar 15, 2021)

Enemy Mine manages the impressive task of being ambitious, cheap and dreadful all at the same time. It also, despite being produced in 1985, looks like it was made in 1960. Watching this without any prior film knowledge, you would never guess that this was released into a world where Star Wars already exists.


----------



## Jayro (Mar 15, 2021)

I just saw this in the movie theater yesterday:
 

Wasn't bad, but really needs a sequel.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Mar 15, 2021)

OldBoi said:


> ooowww you'd like those also.  Hackshaw first, then Fury


Forgot to report I watched Hacksaw. Good film, even greater story though, immensely inspiring. Good performances throughout also, I really didn't Andrew Garfield as Spiderman but he was real good here. Even Vince Vaughan put in a good performance! 

Will get to Fury eventually!


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 16, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> State of Emergency - 2011
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1705134/
> 
> I do try to watch mid budget "some guys got it together to make a film" type films from time to time. Zombies/rage virus the order of the day but nowhere near as good as something like 28 days later, and not much in the way of action (instead it aims for, and largely misses, being a character study). Action was... for as sparingly as it was used then not bad but also had some serious flaws.
> ...




I tried to watch every single Zombie movie there was.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 16, 2021)

Jayro said:


> I just saw this in the _*movie theater*_ yesterday:


Very nice,I am_* really*_ happy for you.......you can.


----------



## Jayro (Mar 16, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Very nice,I am_* really*_ happy for you.......you can.


It's the first time in over a year that I've been able to see a new movie. Sonic the Hedgehog was the last movie I saw until this.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 16, 2021)

Saw the film that kicked Babylon 5 off. Had missed it before starting the series as part of my little foray into old sci fi shows ( https://gbatemp.net/threads/re-watching-some-classic-sci-fi-shows.580012/ )
Babylon 5: The Gathering
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0106336/
I would almost suggest watching it as a later show, and was not half as confusing as the time I started on the new battlestar galactica without seeing the mini film thing that kicked it off.
Anyway clearly a pilot type deal rather than something that could comfortably be standalone (though I have certainly seen far worse) but did well enough for establishing a setup.



OldBoi said:


> I tried to watch every single Zombie movie there was.


I don't know that I would call it a thing but "got zombies, stick it up then" is a thing for me. However this was neither as surprisingly quality as Dead Snow (or quality insanity as the sequel) or as absolutely nuts as something like the Bigfoot vs Zombies. However 2011 film probably meant they wanted a more human interaction thing (this would have been around the time people were still mildly optimistic about The Walking Dead*, and had not yet suffered the farm series) with some zombies milling around.

*I was out after the otherwise spectacular pilot bit had wrapped up and definitely after the canned the original guy.

At least it wasn't diary of the dead though


Also


OldBoi said:


> Are you nutz?! I can't say what I watched last?! Especially on here. You can't say the title of a gay porn movie on here. sheesh


https://gbatemp.net/threads/he-came-on-my-f-king-rug.225137/


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 16, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> Saw the film that kicked Babylon 5 off. Had missed it before starting the series as part of my little foray into old sci fi shows ( https://gbatemp.net/threads/re-watching-some-classic-sci-fi-shows.580012/ )
> Babylon 5: The Gathering
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0106336/
> I would almost suggest watching it as a later show, and was not half as confusing as the time I started on the new battlestar galactica without seeing the mini film thing that kicked it off.
> ...




I still love "the walking dead". Seen dead snow, resident evil, 28 weeks later, but the one that started me on them was "Dawn of the Dead"


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 22, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> *The Colossus of Rhodes (1961)*
> 
> *View attachment 199192 *
> 
> ...



Re - watched it today/yesterday on Amazon Prime.
2011 released as "complete" Version.
Based on the Italian Cinema Version - around 20 Minutes new synchronized (was ok)
Approximately 143 Minutes instead of 101 Minutes (E-M-S DVD Release)
Story was now better understandable and,of course,complete.
Unfortunately the Picture Quality was "not so good" (this f*****g BluRay "Blue Filter" on Night Scenes,wrong/smaller Screen Views/Cutouts mostly on the right Side....) *sigh*

But it was ok for 2,99 € Euros.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 26, 2021)

_*Ragman / Trick or Threat (1986)*_

 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trick_or_Treat_(1986_film)

"Iconic" Movie from the 80s with rocking Music,awesome "Guests" and a great Halloween Story.


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 26, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> _*Ragman / Trick or Threat (1986)*_
> 
> View attachment 254227
> 
> ...


Isn't that the old film with Uncle Ozzy in it?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 26, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Isn't that the old film with Uncle Ozzy in it?


Yes,my Lady.

Sidenote:
I thought,I found it on Amazon Prime 2 Hours ago and bought the Movie "Trick´*r* Treat" (4 Euros)...
But it was not the correct Movie....


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 27, 2021)

Your name(2016)

really good movie, one of my favorites


----------



## Big Man Tyrone2 (Mar 27, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Your name(2016)
> 
> really good movie, one of my favorites


That and Grave of the Fireflies are some of the only movies to make me cry like a baby. 

They both have characters that you can really root for.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 27, 2021)

Big Man Tyrone2 said:


> That and Grave of the Fireflies are some of the only movies to make me cry like a baby.
> 
> They both have characters that you can really root for.


Something kinda funny is the fact that when you search Your Name on google, this comes up




think you might be a bit wrong there, google


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 9, 2021)

M


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 9, 2021)

Nomadland (2020).
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt9770150/

A snapshot in the life of those doing the van dwelling thing. That is to say kit out a van and go travel around in it and live in it.
It is a lifestyle that fascinates me, and possibly one I will adopt at some point.
Watch quite a few videos on it online as it is a somewhat popular thing, especially if you wind in more general adventures. While the film was quite nice and fair with everything I much prefer said online videos. Watch it if you want though as it was just a nicely shot pseudo documentary type deal.


Blame it on Rio (1984)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0086973/
Michael Caine and his best mate and their teenage daughters go to Brazil for a holiday as their marriages are either over or on the rocks. Michael Caine ends up sleeping with his mate's daughter (not really a spoiler) and then it all goes from there.
Suffers a bit from being presumably funded by the tourist board of Brazil (every other scene is "check out our cool country") but I am watching a 70s/80s film set somewhere else so I can't say I expected anything else and it is not like it does not happen today. But otherwise a solid script, solid acting and some themes worth pondering a bit. Still a romantic comedy but if my choices in 1984 were this, All of Me, Sixteen Candles or Romancing the Stone then this every time as there is actually something to this.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 11, 2021)

_*Jaws - The Revenge (1987)
(DVD Version)
*_


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jaws:_The_Revenge

The most "exciting" Part was this Picture:




For me on the PAL Video it was on Postion 1h23min26sec (right after the Scene with Brody´s Shooting / Ellen is screaming and impaling the Shark).You maybe need to Frame by Frame search.It is only 2 Frames long.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 11, 2021)

Never actually saw any of the Jaws sequels. I was also watching killer creature films. In my case

Arachnophobia (1990)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0099052/

Not quite pure 70s cheese a la the Q Winged Serpent I saw a while back (or if I must do spiders then Kingdom of the Spiders, though it has been a very long time since I saw that), and not quite the more modern stuff a la 8 legged freaks and ultimately about as late 80s/early 90s a film as you are ever going to see -- if you can picture a trailer before a VCR using lines like "in a world" then that, so much that. Plot is killer spiders vs small town America, don't really want to spoil it as I am not going to say don't do it.
I actually had a good time. All pretty well acted, mostly put together (nail guns are not guns and while I maintain there is such a thing as a barking spider a shrieking one is new), setup and payoff is a thing people did, actually something like suspense, not afraid to kill people off... 
Could have used a proper rating  rather than the still yet to be neutered PG (I saw it was directed by Frank Marshall, I reckon Neil Marshall would have been one to see here) but it was not as neutered as the PG13 horror/action efforts today.
Don't know that I would particularly suggest anybody go back and watch it now, and most certainly not advised for anybody actually with arachnophobia, but if it is an option then you could have a good time"] a shrieking one is new), setup and payoff is a thing people did, actually something like suspense, not afraid to kill people off... 
Could have used a proper rating  rather than the still yet to be neutered PG (I saw it was directed by Frank Marshall, I reckon Neil Marshall would have been one to see here) but it was not as neutered as the PG13 horror/action efforts today.
Don't know that I would particularly suggest anybody go back and watch it now, and most certainly not advised for anybody actually with arachnophobia, but if it is an option then you could have a good time.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 15, 2021)

_*Airport 77 (1977)*_



 
_
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Airport_'77_

3.Part of the "Airport" Movies.
Very good Story about one of Mankind´s mostly feared Fear.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 15, 2021)

_*Curse of the Fly (1965)



 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curse_of_the_Fly

*_
Yes,Third Part and.....not bad.Except some Names and Elements it does not continues the Movie Series..


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 19, 2021)

_*The Gorgon (1964)
*_
 

Hammer Production with two of their 2 Regular Actors Peter Cushing and Christopher Lee.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Gorgon


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 21, 2021)

_*Julie & Julia (2009)

 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Julie_&_Julia
*_
Lovely Meryl Streep....lovely Julia Childs.
Yes,I love this Movie.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 22, 2021)

In the Hope of good Sequel...
_*
Curse of the Blind Dead (2020)
*_
 

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt7802180/

5th (?) Part of the "Blind Dead" Classic Horror Series.

.....phew....


----------



## Moffle (Apr 22, 2021)

I think the last movie I watched was the Monster Hunter one.
It was not my best choice.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 22, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> In the Hope of good Sequel...
> _*
> Curse of the Blind Dead (2020)
> *_
> ...



I saw some reviews of that and it did not look good.
That said have there been any good continuation zombie sequels years after the originals? Or indeed have zombie sequels in general really been worth it?
For the Romero stuff then I suppose Land was not the worst thing, though a far cry from the original three. The less said about Diary and and Survival of the better. It feels wrong to even note the non Dawn remakes in this bit as well, even if I can sort of appreciate the Tom Savini Night of the Living Dead remake (have not seen the blu ray either).
Rec is probably too short to really qualify there but could go for reasonable sequels.
Plaga Zombie I saw got a sequel last year but have not seen yet. The general lack of reviews probably says most of what I need to know though.
I am going to count Resident Evil in this as it is the better part of 15 years and I would probably say maybe consider the first two, and best bits of the third.
Return of the Living Dead?
Do I even dare try to make sense of the Zombi series and its mess of a... I don't want to say timeline but for others watching Terminator has not got shit on this. Even Street Fighter sequels would take less time to map out.
I reckon I can just about squeak in Zombieland to this, if only because it fits my narrative and I want to bash on it again.
Reel Zombies might not have been the worst thing out there either (especially given Zombie Night 2: Awakening) but given all of them were out within 5 years then I am not counting it in the decades later thing.

I see Zak Snyder is returning this year for a sequel to the Dawn remake (that I can actually quite appreciate still) so maybe there is a possibility.

I also see Yoroi Samurai Zombie was written by the guy that did Versus (Japanese one, one of my favourite zombie films in general) so I guess I know what I will be trying to find now.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Apr 22, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Yes,my Lady.
> 
> Sidenote:
> I thought,I found it on Amazon Prime 2 Hours ago and bought the Movie "Trick´*r* Treat" (4 Euros)...
> But it was not the correct Movie....



Except Trick 'r Treat is an effing modern classic and I'd say even far better than Trick or Treat (the latter of which I LOVED in my youth, but don't feel it stands the test of time). Your money was certainly not wasted whatsoever. The movie has a HUGE cult following.  In fact, Scream Factory released a Collector's Edition with a new 2K scan a few years back.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 22, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Except Trick 'r Treat is an effing modern classic and I'd say even far better than Trick or Treat (the latter of which I LOVED in my youth, but don't feel it stands the test of time). Your money was certainly not wasted whatsoever. The movie has a HUGE cult following.  In fact, Scream Factory released a Collector's Edition with a new 2K scan a few years back.



Thank you for your "Review".
I was honestly "shocked" in that Moment I bought it,so I did not watched it until today.

I hope it is,except the Factor "German Synchronisation".....but I will watch it,for sure.
(I have paid for the Movie...........)


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Apr 22, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> I hope it is,except the Factor "German Synchronisation".....but I will watch it,for sure.View attachment 259585
> (I have paid for the Movie...........)



What does German Synchronization mean? For the love of God I hope it doesn't have a German overdub instead of the original English.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 22, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> What does German Synchronization mean? For the love of God I hope it doesn't have a German overdub instead of the original English.



Let me check please.....


Yep,it is german.

But,surprise,english is also included.Great.


----------



## subcon959 (Apr 23, 2021)

Can't believe I'm saying this but it was actually good.

If you're a Mortal Kombat fan then you will absolutely love it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 25, 2021)

Could not find the samurai film mentioned in the last post
Final Girl (2015)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2124787/

Some seemed to really dislike this. It is by no means a great film but I am struggling to get to the level of dislike.
Anyway young orphan girl with certain talents gets whisked away to become an assassin. We see some of that and then she gets sent in for the final training mission (timeline wise this is 1950s America, though that matters little beyond a couple of sets, musical choices and cars). In this case a group of 18 or so year olds has taken to hunting the greatest prey of all (humans in case you were unaware) and she goes in as bait.
So very far from the best young girl becomes assassin thing I have ever seen and I think we are just supposed to take the woods being lit up at night (though cinematography was more than passable here). That said I actually kind of bought her as capable of hurting someone, she kind of plays to the size difference, she does take a kicking and some injuries beyond the token "I am hard, I am putting back in a dislocated ?/removing a piercing injury". This is something many far higher budget efforts seem to fail completely at so I suppose they get points for that one.
The would be villains were a bit one note and attempts at making a group dynamic and backstory for some of them fell somewhat flat (I appreciate a bit of effort though) but I also bought them as posing a threat.
Writing was not the worst, though sub par to say the least. The outline was probably quite good though.
Would have made for a great setup for a TV series, indeed that effort at turning Nikita into a TV series a while back would be a better choice if you are after this sort of thing (haven't seen Hanna the TV series, the film really bored me senseless though). Might have even done as a small arc for something like a new location and villain of the week TV show a la criminal minds.

Can't even particularly suggest it for fans of the genre (be it "hit girl" or "trains a young assassin") or the lead actors but was also not a real slog to get through either (granted it is 1h20 so eh).


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 25, 2021)

You tube, Anything that had to do with "KARENS"


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 25, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> Could not find the samurai film mentioned in the last post
> Final Girl (2015)
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2124787/
> 
> ...



try looking up "SHOGUN" a classic


----------



## BigOnYa (Apr 25, 2021)

OldBoi said:


> try looking up "SHOGUN" a classic


We know what kind of movie you were watching...
"Passion of The Couch"


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 25, 2021)

OldBoi said:


> try looking up "SHOGUN" a classic


The 1980 TV series? Seems to be a copy out there so will give it a look. Could even do it in preparation for the FX one that has been in limbo for a while. The film I was looking for though was Yoroi Samurai Zombie and was done by the same guy that made Versus (2000) which is one of my favourite zombie films.

As far as Karens I quite like Karen bingo
https://www.nsfwyoutube.com/watchmore?v=dupcD8q5S64


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 25, 2021)

shhhhh shhhhh shhhhh  I misspelled it Show Gun [showin your gun]  @BigOnYa


----------



## BigOnYa (Apr 25, 2021)

I watched the "Psycho" remake last night, was pretty good. I love Alfred Hitchcock films.


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 25, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> I watched the "Psycho" remake last night, was pretty good. I love Alfred Hitchcock films.




 "The Birds"


----------



## creighton (Apr 26, 2021)

The last movie I saw was Cherry, The Story of a Young Man Who Joined the Army, came out traumatized to end up drugged from robbing banks. Nothing very original and yet I found this film remarkable! Tom Holland makes this suffering character terribly endearing despite his appalling quirks


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Apr 26, 2021)

Color Out of Space - 7/10





BigOnYa said:


> I watched the "Psycho" remake last night, was pretty good. I love Alfred Hitchcock films.



Ever watch Bates Motel? I'm 49 and it's one of my all time favorite series. Soooooooooooo so so good! Of course it's not actually Hitchcock but... yeah.


----------



## BigOnYa (Apr 26, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Color Out of Space - 7/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes very good indeed....


----------



## plasturion (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## tthousand (Apr 29, 2021)

Do yourself a favor and watch...

*The Room*





https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0368226/

ALSO, do not watch it alone, but do not watch it with your parents.

When you are done, watch *The Disaster Artist* to find out more about your new favorite film of all time.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 30, 2021)

*Alien (1979) Theatrical + Directors Version
*
 
_
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alien_(film)
_
After 42 Years still one of he most scariest Monsters in Movie History.

Re-visiting the 2 Versions,now I am (still) more the Fan of the Theatrical (Original) Version.
The Scott Version seems now "to fast" for me...especially to notice in this Scene:


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (May 1, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> Can't believe I'm saying this but it was actually good.
> 
> If you're a Mortal Kombat fan then you will absolutely love it.


i saw it too and it was awesome


----------



## DaFixer (May 24, 2021)

Maniac Cop 2 and 3


----------



## tthousand (May 24, 2021)

I saw the new Mortal Kombat. It was not as good as I hoped for, but there was a few awesome action scenes.

Also saw Those Who Wish Me Dead. It was way better than I expected. A very good thrill ride!


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 25, 2021)

_*Bella Martha (2001)

 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mostly_Martha_(film)
*_
This is the Austrian/German Original Movie/Screenplay.


This is a Remake of it:

 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/No_Reservations_(film)


----------



## DoubleDate (May 26, 2021)

Army of the dead. Good action flick but pointless ending. Looking forward to see how the sequel will unfolds.


----------



## Deleted User (May 26, 2021)

Hobbs and Shaw.

With a Home Theatre, the only reason to watch in a Cinema is for 4DX.
This Movie works great as a fun ride with 3D Glasses.


----------



## AmandaRose (May 26, 2021)

Just watched Chaos. It was a very predictable crime drama with a twist at the end that I had worked out about 10 minutes into the film. Avoid at all costs 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chaos_(2005_action_film)?wprov=sfla1


----------



## Artorios (May 27, 2021)

Fate heaven's Feel III . Unlimited Budget Works


----------



## subcon959 (May 31, 2021)

Jason Statham directed by Guy Ritchie has been an awesome combination in the past and this one didn't disappoint.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 1, 2021)

Awful Shark Movie,really bad...really.....
_*
Great White (2021)
*_
 

*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_White_(2021_film)*


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## RyRyIV (Jun 1, 2021)

Took in a double feature of A Quiet Place Part II and Cruella last Saturday. A Quiet Place was dang near a masterpiece, but I also liked Cruella a lot more than I thought I was going to!


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 1, 2021)

Homeward bound II.

Every pet I've ever owned seems to love it as much as I do.
Both me cats are staring at the telly with me.


----------



## djpannda (Jun 1, 2021)

just watched a classic 




 lol just kidding...




I found this movie really calming..


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 1, 2021)

I watched a series called "Band Of Brothers" upto chapter 8 so far. Before that I watched "IT 2".


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 12, 2021)

I've never seen a Terminator movie before in my life. And I'm not lying when I say that I really liked this.




I can't review it properly as I haven't seen the first one... But if I understood correctly...

*Child with Daddy Issues develops Stockholm Syndrome while mommy fights Addiction problems in Psychiatric?*


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 12, 2021)

You might be in for a treat then.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> But if I understood correctly...



If after watching Terminator you're wondering how far can Hollywood take me on this journey, then Predestination [2014] is your answer ...

My previous Comment was the last time I went to the Cinema, but if the question is watching a Movie at Home, then I finished watching a South Korean Film, Space Sweepers [2021]. 

Good watch, a solid 8/10 for me.





The Tag-Line basically sums it up, with the addition of a Girl and an Evil Professor.
My Fewest Words Explanation would be:

Earth Bad, Mars Good ...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 13, 2021)

Guess what? I just saw The Terminator on local TV.
Man... yeah, now I have a crush on this woman:


----------



## godreborn (Jun 13, 2021)

I saw the amateur movie called "JuanMena goes down on godreborn."  I watched it without wearing pants.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 14, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I saw the amateur movie called "JuanMena goes down on godreborn."  I watched it without wearing pants.



And I saw the Follow up: *Godreborn looks for a Healthy prostate with Not a Dentist Oldboi*


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 14, 2021)

Just watched Aftermath a great film about the real life
events surrounding the 2002 Überlingen mid-air collision of a passenger airliner with a cargo jet.

Basically there was a whole load of events that caused the crash to happen non of them the fault of the air traffic controller Peter Nielsen who was working that day.

Devastated by the death of his wife and two children aboard flight 2937, Vitaly Kaloyev (Arnie) a Russian architect, falsely holds Peter Nielsen responsible for their deaths. He eventually tracks down and murders Nielsen.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2002_Überlingen_mid-air_collision?wprov=sfla1


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 14, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> And I saw the Follow up: *Godreborn looks for a Healthy prostate with Not a Dentist Oldboi*



Why are you on my case? I didn't say .


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 14, 2021)

OldBoi said:


> Why are you on my case? I didn't say .


----------



## Jayro (Jun 14, 2021)

I just watched Midway for the first time, and it was incredibly well done. Totally loved it, and it's sad that it was based on the real world events.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 15, 2021)

I don't know if it's Schwarzenegger Season in Netflix, but I just saw this:





Not going to lie, I'm currently babysitting and drawing while the movie is on the background.
But if I'm understanding it...

*Company fails own advertisement while advertising it's services in mid-service. Gets cancelled due ONE Consumer insatisfaction.
*
Also, alien woman with 3 nipples+bewbs is a thing. Midget grows wings and flies through air too.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 15, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> I don't know if it's Schwarzenegger Season in Netflix, but I just saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this version. I just watched the remake a week ago, and the lady that says "Two weeks" made a cameo in it!


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 15, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> I don't know if it's Schwarzenegger Season in Netflix, but I just saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should watch The Running Man next it's in my opinion by far Schwarzenegger's best film.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 16, 2021)

Last night, I saw @GhostLatte Driving the VAN naked. Interesting movie it was.


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Jun 16, 2021)

Napoleon Dynamite


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 17, 2021)

Nice! Go watch it!


----------



## CeeDee (Jun 17, 2021)

Green man wishes he wasn't born. Guess the movie.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 17, 2021)

CeeDee said:


> Green man wishes he wasn't born. Guess the movie.


Shrek? 
The Hulk?

If not one of them I have no fucking clue


----------



## plasturion (Jun 17, 2021)

The Princess and the Frog


----------



## viceboy (Jun 18, 2021)

Fast & Furious 7 (2015)
I watch this film every year and still miss Paul Walker...


----------



## tomberyx (Jun 18, 2021)

Ein Geheimbund versucht, den Kaiser von China zu stürzen. Dessen Sohn Yung Tsen lässt sich in den Orden der Shaolin-Mönche aufnehmen, in deren Kreis er die Anführer der mysteriösen Sekte vermutet. Um das Geheimnis der Shaolin zu lüften und die Zukunft seines Landes zu retten, muss Yung Tsen die sagenumwobenen 18 Kämpfer aus Bronze bezwingen.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 18, 2021)

tomberyx said:


> Ein Geheimbund versucht, den Kaiser von China zu stürzen. Dessen Sohn Yung Tsen lässt sich in den Orden der Shaolin-Mönche aufnehmen, in deren Kreis er die Anführer der mysteriösen Sekte vermutet. Um das Geheimnis der Shaolin zu lüften und die Zukunft seines Landes zu retten, muss Yung Tsen die sagenumwobenen 18 Kämpfer aus Bronze bezwingen.



Uh, English translation please.


----------



## tomberyx (Jun 18, 2021)

Sorry about that,was too lazy to write in english.

Here is a description about the movie but with alot of SPOILER;



Spoiler: Description
the 18 Bronzemen
(Warning spoiler)



Carter Wong plays Ai Sung-Chueh, a conniving prince who uses forgery, murder and deceit to become emperor. On hearing that the Shaolin monks are about to revolt, he enrols himself at their temple, determined to learn their kung fu secrets.

My DVD of 'Return of the 18 Bronzemen' describes this film as 'Old Skool Kung Fu'; reading between the lines, this means unimpressive martial arts, bad dubbing, unusually large eyebrows, wobbly music, a woman unconvincingly passing for a man, and lots of crap sound effects. Sure enough, the first half an hour or so delivers this in spades, but once the action moves to the Shaolin temple, where Carter Wong trains as a Shaolin warrior and attempts to pass the bronze-man test, things begin to get a LOT more entertaining.

Fans of creaky kung fu films will have a blast watching Carter as he battles robotic monks wearing gold lamé and cardboard armour sprayed gold, wanders through booby-trapped tunnels, and fights blokes coated from head to toe in metallic paint; I couldn't get enough of this guy as he repeatedly fails the test but keeps coming back for more. Finally, as he looks set to complete the challenge, he is thwarted at the final hurdle, after which the woman who unconvincingly passed for a man earlier in the film turns up once again, unsuccessfully tries to kill him, and the film abruptly ends".
/SPOILER]


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 19, 2021)

FIRST TIME THAT GETTING A WOMAN UNDRESSED ACTUALLY SAVES HER LIFE.
Also, UNAGI ATE ASIAN BOI.


----------



## plasturion (Jun 21, 2021)

Exit 2019, acctually it's a very nice movie.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 30, 2021)

Meh.


----------



## jaymc (Jun 30, 2021)

Netflix's Space Sweepers


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 1, 2021)

Watching things I should probably have seen long ago, and first films I had seen since the last time I posted here.

Smokey and the Bandit.
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0076729/
Save people a search for the song, though I would actually say it has some light spoilers for the film.

Had a good time with that one. Could pull out various plot holes and silliness but was having a good time so did not care.

Rewatched Safe 2012
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1656190/
Probably still my favourite Jason Statham film with him as lead action type. Not sure why the IMDB ratings mob there seem so down on it.


----------



## Deleted member 471305 (Jul 1, 2021)

Never played a Dragon Quest game once in my life but i still checked out Dragon Quest Your Story and it was pretty good.
Definitely one of the better looking CG-animated films out there, i find it a lot more expressive than most of the samey-looking garbage we get from Illumination and Disney nowadays. The twist at the end was also pretty cool.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 20, 2021)

Let's bring this back.
Thought I was going to watch more films this year (was not going for the film a day thing but could have been close at the start there). Apparently not as this is the first in well over a month.

The Map of Tiny Perfect Things (2021) 
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt11080108/

If someone distilled quirky indie film into something and then added water back in you would have this. By no means bad, indeed serviceable film is a step up for most Amazon/Netflix/non traditional streaming platform efforts (this is an Amazon one), but lacks any kind of bite, send up, satire or edge that most similar indie films seem to aim for (watch something like The Brass Teapot, The Way Way Back, Ruby Sparks, Seeking a Friend for the End of the World, Me and Earl and the Dying Girl... and this and yeah it will not stack up all that well. If you are looking for a time repeats/time loop story then far better takes on that down to that Stargate episode ( https://www.digitaltrends.com/movies/time-loop-movies-tv-episodes/ seems a reasonable start for such a list, though I have not seen several of them and really don't care for source code. Would also want to add Day Break from 2006 to that - was cancelled and not long after became one of the first things like this to get a streaming finish, previously "webisodes" was about as good as anything there got for online stuff).
That said I will at least give a spoiler as some might like to watch it and I figure it deserves that much at least.



Spoiler



Guy (late teens) and somewhat drifting is stuck in a time loop not of his doing. Seemingly the only one aware, and butterfly effect not a thing, he goes about his day with almost precognition which is amusing enough. Eventually he meets a girl of the same age with the same situation, in a "what a twist" moment she is the protagonist and we eventually learn this is the day her mother dies rather young of cancer and she is repeating the day. After some very mild what you would do in such a scenario, and some even milder contemplations of the physics and metaphysics, they decide to make a list of all the "perfect things"/perfect moments (random happenstance and cool things, if you are at the right angle, that might have otherwise gone unnoticed) that happen in the immediate area. Turns out the best way to get over your mother dying young is to get under someone else so aw they eventually fall in love after sage words from her dying mother, guy learns to be a bit less self absorbed somewhere in it all as well but that was almost an afterthought.



Directing, dialogue, cinematography, sets, acting... all serviceable enough (you get the standard incredibly witty repartee from teenagers problem but I can live with that).


Also rewatched Dr Strange. Still one of Marvel's better efforts (almost as though character development and magic systems with rules that serve to reinforce the story is a thing that people like) but never going to be my favourite.


----------



## Jayro (Aug 20, 2021)

I saw Suicide Squad, and it was hilarious. Don't expect a serious film, it was ridiculous for a reason.


----------



## linuxares (Aug 20, 2021)

Jolt - Such a shit paced movie and it's just really bad


----------



## Blakejansen (Aug 20, 2021)

She's all that. That movie was feel good.


----------



## duwen (Aug 20, 2021)

Le Daim (aka. Deerskin), 2019
Another quirky, fun offering from the eternally entertaining director, Quentin Dupieux.
Not an easy plot to summarise, as like many of Dupieux' other films it's kind of abstract, vaguely surreal, and generally kind of mad.
Loved it, but I'm a big fan of QD... bonus that it also features the gorgeous Adèle Haenel.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 20, 2021)

The last I watched is Skyline 3 : Skylin3s
It was .... less spectacular than first two movies. I take it more as a fan film, the actors probably enjoyed making it a trilogy.


But this months I watches a few.... too many.
I was in holidays ... 2 movies per night.

From scifi to horror, through romantic and thrillers.


Spoiler: July 2021-August 2021



Stowaway [FR: Le passager N°4] (Netflix) 2021
The tomorrow war (Prime) 2021
10 cloverfield lane (prime/netflix) 2016
How I became a Super hero [FR: Comment je suis devenu super hero] (Maybe the first French super hero movie. not too bad for a first.) (Netflix) 2020
Troll Hunters: Titan's awakening (movie for Troll hunter's series Conclusion)(Netflix) 2021
Geostorm (Prime) 2017
Blood Red Sky (Netflix) 2021
Love and Monsters (Netflix) 2020
A quite Place [FR: Sans un bruit] (prime) 2018 (We don't have Quite place 2 yet on netflix FR)
Cube (Prime) 1997
cube2 Hypercube (prime) 2002
Loco por Ella [FR: Fou de toi] (netflix) 2021
In the Tall grass (Netflix) 2019
Flatliners (Netflix) remake 2017 (baaad remake. More like a new version than a remake. original was better)
Cercle (Netflix) 2015
A nice girl Like you [FR: Célibataire cherche l'amour] (prime) 2020
Oxygen (Netflix) 2021
Awake (netflix) 2021
Durente la Tormenta [FR: Mirage] (Netflix) 2018
A classic horror story (Netflix) 2021
Alien: The 8th passenger (Prime) 1979
Aliens (Prime) 1986
Alien³ (Prime) 1992
Alien 4 : Resurrection (Prime) 1997, Waiting for Alien 5: Awakening 20212022, or maybe the disney series... on earth after alien 4 ship crashes there, from Noah Hawley
Deep (Thai movie) (Netflix) 2021 
The glass house [FR: La prison de verre] (Netflix) 2001
Friday the 13th (Netflix) remake 2009
Truth or Dare [FR: Action ou vérité] (Netflix) 2012
A Nightmare on Elm Street [FR: Freddy les griffes de la nuit] (Netflix) remake 2010
Before I wake [FR: Ne t'endors pas] (Netflix) 2016
Resident Evil: Degeneration (Netflix) 2008
Skylin3s (prime) 2021


----------



## boot3 (Aug 21, 2021)

I just watched Fight Club for the first time, I don't regret it.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 21, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Guess what? I just saw The Terminator on local TV.
> Man... yeah, now I have a crush on this woman:


She one was of my favorites too. You should draw her.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Saw Avatar again. This time, with the kids. They liked it. I heard that there may be some more Avatar movies coming up.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 21, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> She one was of my favorites too. You should draw her.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Saw Avatar again. This time, with the kids. They liked it. I heard that there may be some more Avatar movies coming up.


Maybe, maybe I will.


EDIT: Welp, after seeing a Lindsay Lohan mugshot () I think I'll be doing her next.
I've been wanting to do Lohan for some years now


----------



## plasturion (Aug 21, 2021)

Lately I watched "Unstoppable" again. Pretty good action movie.
Not good enough as Speed but much better than Speed 2.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 21, 2021)

The Suicide Squad.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 30, 2021)

It's Mortal Kombat... but it's all wrong.
Characters must discover their own Patronus.
Teases a sequel by using a poster of an already  annoying character.​


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 30, 2021)

Watched this on Movie Club last night:


----------



## robcameron (Sep 1, 2021)

I watched the movie Blood Diamond yesterday. Everyone should take a look.


----------



## duwen (Sep 1, 2021)

With the recent release of the final Evangelion movie (3.0+1.01), I realized that I've not seen anything past the vanilla, non directors cuts, original series that I watched +20yrs ago... so I rewatched the entire series, including the directors cuts of episodes 21-24, the original final episodes 25 and 26, the theatrical release of the Death and Rebirth ('recap' and 'End of Evangelion' prologue), and the End of Evangelion versions of episodes 25 and 26.
Always liked the Evangelion animé, but now I kind of love it... so I ventured into the 'new' movies with...






I did like it, but at this stage I don't like it as much as the source material it's 'remaking'. Maybe I'll change my mind after the next three movies.


----------



## joseprobe (Sep 6, 2021)

The last movie I watch is Free guy.


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 6, 2021)

*I liked this one:*


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 6, 2021)

joseprobe said:


> The last movie I watch is Free guy.


Is it good? I'm interested in that one. Ryan is such a hottie.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 18, 2021)

Lemony Snickets: A series of Unfortunate Events





Fucking piece of shit goddamn.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

LOOK WHAT THEY DID TO MY GIRL


----------



## Plazorn (Sep 18, 2021)

Advent Children


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Sep 20, 2021)

Dead Leaves

Fun movie if you like Gainax/TRIGGER stuff. Really crazy and out there kind of animation.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 20, 2021)

_*SAW 9 - Spiral

 
*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spiral_(2021_film)
_
Great SAW Movie,cool "Puzzles/Riddles" .......Chris Rock is maybe a little "Miscast"....


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 20, 2021)

Jayro said:


> I saw Suicide Squad, and it was hilarious. Don't expect a serious film, it was ridiculous for a reason.


Thanks for the warning. 

After watching Birds of Prey mu expectations for Suicide Squad lowered a lot.


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Sep 20, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Thanks for the warning.
> 
> After watching Birds of Prey mu expectations for Suicide Squad lowered a lot.


To be fair I am pretty sure BoP was the DCCU Executives continued attempt to market smaller scaled movie projects by throwing in Harley Quinn since without her or someone of popularity being on screen the movies would have been too niche to draw in larger audiences. It would have been like if Marvel Executives decided that Guardians of The Galaxy would have been too niche to be a popular big draw movie so they would throw in Iron man to boost up hype and sell more seats. Of course this did not happen because Marvel had more confidence in their gamble working out. DC on the other hand just seems to be falling down an infinite staircase where they just sometimes catch themselves up for a bit before falling down the stairs again. 

The new Suicide Squad is an instance of them catching themselves up a bit, sure enough through they will be falling down those stairs again soon with whatever half baked movie they have planned next.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 20, 2021)

Dr_Faustus said:


> To be fair I am pretty sure BoP was the DCCU Executives continued attempt to market smaller scaled movie projects by throwing in Harley Quinn since without her or someone of popularity being on screen the movies would have been too niche to draw in larger audiences. It would have been like if Marvel Executives decided that Guardians of The Galaxy would have been too niche to be a popular big draw movie so they would throw in Iron man to boost up hype and sell more seats. Of course this did not happen because Marvel had more confidence in their gamble working out. DC on the other hand just seems to be falling down an infinite staircase where they just sometimes catch themselves up for a bit before falling down the stairs again.
> 
> The new Suicide Squad is an instance of them catching themselves up a bit, sure enough through they will be falling down those stairs again soon with whatever half baked movie they have planned next.



Why did I watch Birds of Prey in the first place?
Inclusion?
The Story?
Because: hUuUuUrRrr HaRleY QuiNn?
Nope... this is why:






Why did I saw Xmen Apocalypse?
Inclusion?
The Story?
Because: hUuUUuuR IvE nEvEr rEaD a CoMic anD mOviEs lEts mE fIt In InTerNet DisCusSions
Nope... this is why:





DC tries too hard and when they do, they blow-it big time.
I can't remember watching a bad Batman Movie, (except the Val Kilmer one)
And even then, with Birds of Pray, they deliberately reduced Elizabetg's screentime on purpose.
There's no comparison between what Elizabeth can do and what Margot Robbie does:





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Just saying that DC should do better at casting actresses and writing interesting/compelling stories and less forced inclusion and less "go gurl power" shit


----------



## KimKong (Sep 20, 2021)

One of the best buddy-cop movies out there.. And oh yeah.. Zombies!





No joke I saw it last night and it was freakin awesome!!


----------



## WG481 (Sep 20, 2021)

Evan Almighty

Morgan Freeman asks Gru to build a boat to prove Sully from Monsters Inc wrong.


----------



## AlanGreen (Sep 26, 2021)

12 angry man


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 2, 2021)

Just back from the cinema and what a roller-coaster of a film and the end of it had me it tears. Bloody awesome it was.


----------



## DudderButter (Oct 2, 2021)

Neon Genesis Evangelion: The End of Evangelion. Hoping to see the Rebuild films soon!


----------



## sunkdolphin808 (Oct 3, 2021)

Last movie I've seen is V/H/S. It's basically a compilation of short horror films interwoven into a _meh_ overarching story. The second movie is better for sure but this one shows ingenuity in filmmaking in terms of adapting ideas to the found footage genre.
Quick summary: Guys go into a house and watch creepy scary vhs tapes and bad things happen.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 7, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Just back from the cinema and what a roller-coaster of a film and the end of it had me it tears. Bloody awesome it was.
> 
> View attachment 277978


Really? 
This one is currently on Cinemas in my city. Would you totally recommend it?


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 7, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Really?
> This one is currently on Cinemas in my city. Would you totally recommend it?


Yep it's rather awesome but very sad at the end. Definitely my second favourite bond film of all time.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 8, 2021)

Watched Late Night again for the third time the other day...




Regular people in shallow-as-fuck situations working in jobs they know deep down are insidious but tell themselves they're making some kind of positive contribution. It's funny, a bit cringe-worthy, silly and unbelievable at times, and somehow kinda great.


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 10, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Definitely my second favourite bond film of all time.


Go on then, what's number one?


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 10, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> Go on then, what's number one?


Nope I'm not starting a war with that one lol.


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 10, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Nope I'm not starting a war with that one lol.


Lol, it's no big deal. Mine is Golden Gun even though it's not my favourite Bond.


----------



## lolman9999 (Oct 18, 2021)

Venom 2, highly recommend for marvel fans. Really excited for NWH tho.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 21, 2021)

: "*Yesterday I couldn't do this*"
 (_makes a milkshake while levitating_)
Clark Kent:


----------



## Bethany_Randall (Oct 21, 2021)

Cute bones


----------



## plasturion (Oct 27, 2021)

The secret life o bees. It's nice, very touching.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 27, 2021)

Finally alone to watch this, so I did today and all I will say is:


----------



## subcon959 (Nov 28, 2021)

South Park : Post Covid


----------



## slaphappygamer (Nov 29, 2021)

Ant-Man

We are watching the marvel movies in chronological order.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 29, 2021)

Decided to rewatch Drive from 2011 having not seen it since about its DVD release I think.

Over too soon for my taste (one of the many would have made a better TV show) but still very good.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 4, 2021)

This left me hooked!
Can't wait for the next part.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 7, 2021)

Kid *with the most adult like face *eats the forbidden fruit grown with illegal substances.
I think Tim Burton has a foot fetish


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 23, 2021)

Resident Evil - Welcome to Raccon City

As Fan from Parts 1 and 2 of the Video Game Series - 1/10
First half Hour was not so bad......


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 25, 2021)

I recommend this for Movie of the YEAR...


----------



## AncientBoi (Dec 25, 2021)

Rogue One


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 25, 2021)

One of my favourite movies. I watch it every year on Christmas day.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jan 2, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> I recommend this for Movie of the YEAR...


Oddly familiar political climate. A great movie! Leonardo and Jennifer killed it!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 7, 2022)

Pre teen gay fish boy can't have a relationship because he smells fishy everytime he gets wet... or something, I dunno, I left 30 minutes later because I'm tired


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 13, 2022)

Fucking hate  Jason
Stupid movie.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 13, 2022)

So I wound up with a netflix account in front of me and thought I would sample their goods (though I find it might be Hulu but because UK). Could have watched that Arcane show which I heard was very good (watched it later and it was). but no let's go for an original film despite nothing really working before in my past dalliances.

Mother/Android
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt13029044/

So I guess this is an attempt to cash in on "family survives end of the world", with the wheel of disasters landing on robot uprising and as I guess child actors are expensive, not to mention the woods are dangerous, then "just make her pregnant" for the annoying factor. We also get to go for travel rather than trying to shelter in place.

I should have turned it off 5 minutes in after the opening scene (the androids with demonstrated superhuman reflexes and considerable strength, and possibly long charge/means to charge easily, having now achieved sentience and no longer wanting to be service robots, can apparently turn mobile phones into bombs but decided not to upload a basic combat package to them for the takeover or have good patrol sweeps (the human military also being morons but eh). The rest of it was even more lacking cohesion, motivations, more than the more generic of struggles (I might have liked a proper survival film where he has to drag a pregnant woman somewhere).

There will probably be some debate over whether "wow a quiet place and/or birdbox made all the money" was the inspiration or they are going more for Children of Men, The Road or even Book of Eli (by far the weaker of these, even if it does feature Tom Waits). If considering this then rewatch any of those, or even dip into zombies with 28 days later/28 weeks later. Or if you want to run around in the woods in a survival situation in a game I have been playing that Days Gone game a bit of late and quite enjoying that.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 24, 2022)

The Wizards of Waverly Place​





Colombian family utilizes witchcraft to enslave a whole fucking town and it's inhabitants  *!!!*


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 16, 2022)

Once more I find myself in front of a netflix account and deciding to give it a try. I should have learned my lesson but oh well.

Close 2019
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5316540/

A by the numbers bodyguard/on the run type film. They did make the effort to go to Morocco rather than green screen which was nice, and had some nice stunts/fight sequences. Few questionable moments and the ending sequence... don't expect much on that.
If I squint I could almost get an 80s "known for some action" type of film going on so I did not regret the time spent, which I guess is an improvement for Netflix originals that I have bothered with.


----------



## Dead2009 (Feb 16, 2022)

The first Don't Breathe. You think the guy is blind and can't fend for himself only to realize he's a badass.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 5, 2022)

Eternals:




Marvel acknowledged DC Universe as fiction.

PS: When people sees Salma Hayek, they see a Mexican. But I see a Russian.


----------



## Cyan (Mar 5, 2022)

my last watched movies :

2021-11
*Jurassic World Fallen kingdom
Dune 2021
LoveHard
Daredevil 2004
Bumblebee
Elektra 2005*

2021-12
*Seven sisters (What Happened to Monday)
Marvel, Shang chi and the ten rings
Mortal Engines
Transformers 5 : The Last Knight
Pacific Rim*

2022-02
*Hotel Transilvania 3* : not that good. only the first one was ok
*Small foot* (Yéti & compagny)
*Marvel,* *Eternals
Ghostbuster afterlife (2021)
Dragon 3*

2022-03
*Monster hunter, Legends of the Guild (animation): *Netflix, good
*Monster Hunter (with Milla Jovovich)* : This movie is a joke 
*Warcraft the beginning*

Waiting for/wanting to watch:
MCU, Spiderman No way Home (DVD release in April 12th 2022)
Marvel, Venom 1 & 2
Marvel, Xmen the New Mutants
DCU, anything since Shazam up to  The suicide squad (I'm late!)
DC Batman 2022
Uncharted
Jurassic world 3


----------



## subcon959 (Mar 9, 2022)

Just got back from watching The Batman. First time going to cinema in over 2 years so it was a nice experience.

The movie was very emo, but I liked it.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 20, 2022)

Seen _*The Adam Project.*_


Anticipated plot.
Anticlimactic ending.

Funny seeing Ruffalo and Garner doing a couple again.
¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Turbo_Interceptor (Mar 27, 2022)

I finally got around to seeing Spider-Man: No Way Home. I can't wait for Dr. Strange and the Multiverse of Madness!


----------



## RustInPeace (Mar 27, 2022)

Judge Dredd with Sly. It was bad, but funny.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 29, 2022)

Lost internet since Thursday night-Friday morning so several actually.

How I live now 2013
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1894476/
I don't know if I want to spoil it really as I did not know the synopsis going in. Actually quite liked it. Red dawn but what it would play out like in the UK is how I will leave it but not what I expected going in.

Big Ass Spider 2013
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1830713/
Pure giant spider cheesiness but from 2013 which is later than I thought they still made such things.

Last of the living 2009
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1351177/
Seems the entire "alt music" scene for New Zealand turned out to help their mate make a low budget zombie film. If you are going to only watch one non Braindead/Dead Alive New Zealand based zombie comedy then Black Sheep would probably have to be it. If it is going to be two then I would suggest these for fans of actually smarter than many would initially assume.

As I Lay Dying 2013
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1807944/
Not sure about the split camera effect it has going on being used as much as it was. Anyway a family in the early 1900s (cars were a thing but a rarity) have to take their dead mother to be buried, this then forming something of a getting to know them and the ongoing fun and games of getting her to the grave site. Pretty nice character film actually, though being a William Faulkner book it is based on that is fairly well expected.


----------



## prybohdan (Apr 19, 2022)

Friends serial


----------



## prybohdan (Apr 19, 2022)

Death on the Nile


----------



## spoggi (Apr 19, 2022)

The exorcist 1973
The mist 2007
The fly 2 1989
ouija origin of evil 2016 

Saw them all today. I dont watch horror movies before bedtime and preferably 4 meter away from my screen


----------



## Lostbhoy (Apr 20, 2022)

Just gonna interrupt all this intellectual movie talk..... 

Sonic 2 and i loved it!!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 25, 2022)

Just finished: Batman






I can't believe that's Bullseye


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 25, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Just finished: Batman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Relevant at this point


Making of if you wanted it


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 25, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> Relevant at this point
> 
> 
> Making of if you wanted it



What?


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 25, 2022)

Wasn't a "Movie", but an interesting new series on TV.

61st Street.

Racially motivated. Anti cop thing


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 27, 2022)

My niece took the Cable remote and contracted the movie OnDemand.
Only 5 hours to watch it... so _we_ did.

I have mixed feelings. Is not as great as everyone said. But it's not bad... I mean... effects apparently where handled by SONY and not MARVEL STUDIOS. So it looks fake in a 4K TV...

Not disappointed and not excited as I was already spoiled since last year's December 
(damn REDDIT *shakes *) including Post Credit scene.

Still enjoyed it though. Nice seeing the best Spider-Man (a.k.a. Andrew Garfield)
Can't wait to see Dr Strange in the Multiverse of Madness.


----------



## AmandaRose (May 1, 2022)

Just watched the amazing Scottish film Run. Imagine if you crossed Trainspotting with the first few Fast and Furious films (before they because shit) and that's basically it. Absolutely outstanding performance from Mark Stanley such a fine actor.


----------



## fvig2001 (May 1, 2022)

The Net. Lonely female analyst gets disk from a friend and is romanced and hunted by terrorists


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 1, 2022)

fvig2001 said:


> The Net. Lonely female analyst gets disk from a friend and is romanced and hunted by terrorists


interesting  Netflix? Amazon? HBO? Cable?


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (May 1, 2022)

Tropic Thunder. Due to a friend's request. It was bad.
Much more enjoyed the movie we saw before this one, the very first Lupin the third movie made from 1975, just randomly 'cus it was re-released in hd or what.
Only bad thing about that one was that Lupin's italian VA wasn't the usual and whoever voiced him gave him this stupid voice that was felt like a parody or some crap.


----------



## fvig2001 (May 1, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> interesting  Netflix? Amazon? HBO? Cable?


https://www.netflix.com/ca/title/797261#:~:text=Watch The Net | Netflix

So netflix probably


----------



## Lostbhoy (May 1, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Just watched the amazing Scottish film Run. Imagine if you crossed Trainspotting with the first few Fast and Furious films (before they because shit) and that's basically it. Absolutely outstanding performance from Mark Stanley such a fine actor.



Scottish film?? Need to check this out now..


----------



## AmandaRose (May 1, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> Scottish film?? Need to check this out now..


It was in BBC Scotland last night


----------



## Lostbhoy (May 1, 2022)

When is it from? I Can't believe I've never heard of it before now.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 1, 2022)

fvig2001 said:


> https://www.netflix.com/ca/title/797261#:~:text=Watch The Net | Netflix
> 
> So netflix probably


Wait a minute, I've seen this before. 20+ years ago


----------



## AmandaRose (May 1, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> When is it from? I Can't believe I've never heard of it before now.


It came out in 2019 and  it's set in Fraserburgh.


----------



## mightymuffy (May 1, 2022)

Downton Abbey.... You've gotta keep the missus happy don't you, so treated her this morning, followed by lunch at a tea room... I'm expecting, at the very least, a blowjob tonight, or I'll not be a happy muffin at all...


----------



## fvig2001 (May 1, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Wait a minute, I've seen this before. 20+ years ago


Yup. 1995 film. Always only caught the ending on HBO


----------



## duwen (May 23, 2022)

Everything Everywhere All at Once 2022

Fun multiverse romp that's absolutely bonkers.
I've been a fan of Michelle Yeoh for around three decades now, and she's a big reason why this movie is such an enjoyable experience.


----------



## spoggi (May 23, 2022)

Last movie i saw was Alien 3, and the director should not be allowed to make more movies
because in Alien 2 Ripley spended half of the movie rescuing the little girl. Half of the movie like more than 1 hour.
Then the little girl dies in Alien 3, after 5 minutes WTF


----------



## duwen (May 23, 2022)

spoggi said:


> Last movie i saw was Alien 3, and the director should not be allowed to make more movies
> because in Alien 2 Ripley spended half of the movie rescuing the little girl. Half of the movie like more than 1 hour.
> Then the little girl dies in Alien 3, after 5 minutes WTF


Lol... the director was David Fincher who went on to make some of the most revered films of the past few decades.
You might want to investigate the story of the production of Alien 3; it's well known that the studio interfered dramatically with the story the writer/director wanted to tell.
tl;dr, don't blame the director, the studio fucked that film... plus, it's still better than Prometheus and Covenant.


----------



## Hayato213 (May 23, 2022)

duwen said:


> Everything Everywhere All at Once 2022
> 
> Fun multiverse romp that's absolutely bonkers.
> I've been a fan of Michelle Yeoh for around three decades now, and she's a big reason why this movie is such an enjoyable experience.



Saw that few days ago


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 26, 2022)

Awful.
But not in a bad way.

To be honest I'm not a huge SEGA nor SONIC fan....at all.
But got curious about this.
Committed the crime of watching this dubbed in Spanish....yeah... no...
It seems the rumours about Mexican dub were true. They hired inexperienced "artists" to dub the whole movie, except with Jim Carrey (that's been dubbed by the same actor that's been voicing Goku and Carrey since the early 90s) but everyone else felt like a fucking parody instead.

I would watch it again in English.
But I... would recommend it as background noise. The plot was totally unfamiliar to me... why did they used the rings like that? I don't get it.
Rolled back my eyes more times than I could say, and the only thing I enjoyed about the movie was Carrey's performance.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (May 26, 2022)

I liked both Sonic movies, they were funny and a throwback to those light movies of the 90s.


----------



## Glyptofane (May 26, 2022)

We watched Pixar's Soul a couple nights ago. It wasn't really my scene, but my kid requested to see it because of some outside influence from school I guess. I still need to wash my brain out from that with some weeb shit.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 26, 2022)

Glyptofane said:


> We watched Pixar's Soul a couple nights ago. It wasn't really my scene, but my kid requested to see it because of some outside influence from school I guess. I still need to wash my brain out from that with some weeb shit.


Yeah, didn't appreciated that movie either.
Pixar is overrated nowadays.
Actually, Pixar has been since what... ToyStory 3? That's 2010.


----------



## AmandaRose (May 26, 2022)

Watched Haloween Kills and it was bloody awful. Basically not much happens the whole film then in the last two minutes Michael Myers goes on a rampage and kills everyone in Haddonfield exept for Laurie (Jamie Lee Curtis) and Allyson who is played by the wonderful Andi Matichak. Jamie Lee the star of pretty much every other Halloween film is only in this one for about 20 mins of the film which makes not much sense as her character as we have seen in all the other films is the person Michael really wants to kill.


----------



## SG854 (May 26, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Yeah, didn't appreciated that movie either.
> Pixar is overrated nowadays.
> Actually, Pixar has been since what... ToyStory 3? That's 2010.


Toystory 3 was a grateful film


----------



## SG854 (May 26, 2022)

Glyptofane said:


> We watched Pixar's Soul a couple nights ago. It wasn't really my scene, but my kid requested to see it because of some outside influence from school I guess. I still need to wash my brain out from that with some weeb shit.


Kids nowadays is getting peer pressured to watch Pixar it's awful


----------



## chrisrlink (May 26, 2022)

in theartes Sonic 2 (cant wait for Sonic 3)


Spoiler



since a certain fan fave character is in it (if you stayed through the credits you'll know who he is) PS I was right before seeing it confirmed


----------



## Dark_Phoras (May 27, 2022)

The Northman (2022)

After two very localized cult classics, Robert Eggers doesn't change the formula in his interpretation of "Hamlet". I was expecting a broader scope in plot and settings, but it's still focused on a single place and a handful of people. It's softer in gore than medieval series like "Vikings" or "Game of Thrones", with sparse and short fight scenes that don't show much. There isn't any sensuality or a deeper characterization of the cultures depicted. I liked it, but I prefer the esoterism of "The Lighthouse" and the graphic expressiveness and visual characterization of "Vikings".


----------



## duwen (May 27, 2022)

Be My Cat - A Film For Anne (2015)




Romanian 'found footage' film that, despite it's subject matter, was rather fun. And, while being incredibly cheap, it elevates itself above a whole slew of similarly budgeted found footage movies by having extremely natural and compelling performances.



Dark_Phoras said:


> The Northman (2022)
> 
> I liked it, but I prefer the esoterism of "The Lighthouse"


I agree entirely. However, having seen all of Eggers films on a cinema screen, I'd have to say that The Northman is arguably the best looking (even though I loved the monochrome square-frame of The Lighthouse, even on a huge screen).


----------



## Dark_Phoras (May 27, 2022)

duwen said:


> I agree entirely. However, having seen all of Eggers films on a cinema screen, I'd have to say that The Northman is arguably the best looking (even though I loved the monochrome square-frame of The Lighthouse, even on a huge screen).



That's a part I don't experience, I prefer watching at home :x


----------



## mrtvomore (Jun 3, 2022)

Enemy, with Jake Gyllenhaal. 

Pretty much twisted.


----------



## subcon959 (Jun 3, 2022)

Everything Everywhere All at Once​I enjoyed it for the most part but some of the messaging wasn't subtle enough so it did make me cringe at times.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 3, 2022)

As I was waiting for something to arrive and I was alone, didn't felt like watching YouTube, so I saw this instead:





Damn good. A whole world of difference between Disney Series and Netflix's.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 8, 2022)

I thought I already had finished this one, but I left it near the end of the third episode.
Yesterday finished it while I was alone.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 8, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> As I was waiting for something to arrive and I was alone, didn't felt like watching YouTube, so I saw this instead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is it?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 8, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> What is it?


A mini-serie (5 episodes of 1 hour ±)  featuring Marvel superhero MoonKnight (totally unfamiliar with the comic) but the story is very unexpected and thrilling.

The guy is basically Deadpool but with a G rating.
Totally recommended if you're into this kind of stuff.

It's in my opinion one of the best Marvel productions alongside Infinity War.


----------



## Glyptofane (Jun 8, 2022)

I'm not sure why exactly, but I watched Party Monster with Macaulay Culkin and Seth Green on FilmRise. I was already familiar with the story of the Club Kids and Michael Alig and am generally into true crime stuff, but had still never seen this movie. It was fucking awful. The funniest part is probably that FilmRise has it listed under films for Pride Month.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 10, 2022)

_*DADDY ISSUES *_​





Alien from outer space gets tired of eating cocks and chocolate.

I don't know how this didn't flopped. 
The fuck happened to Michelle Williams?
Last time I saw her was in Dawson's Creek...


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jun 10, 2022)

That new """""Rescue Rangers""""" movie.
I knew it was total shit, but was curious to see just how bad it was. Genuinely made me angry for how awful it is.
I paid nothing for it yet I still feel ripped off.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 11, 2022)

One of my favourite movies ever.
Starts with a joke, the plot is joke after joke after joke, and ends with another joke.


----------



## alt_Human (Jun 11, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> Everything Everywhere All at Once​I enjoyed it for the most part but some of the messaging wasn't subtle enough so it did make me cringe at times.



I enjoyed it too, but for me it didn't live up to the hype at all. I've seen PLENTY of far better A24 films and the entire "What Doctor Strange wished it was" comments I saw several places are nonsense, imo. It was good. Far from great.



Glyptofane said:


> I'm not sure why exactly, but I watched Party Monster with Macaulay Culkin and Seth Green on FilmRise. I was already familiar with the story of the Club Kids and Michael Alig and am generally into true crime stuff, but had still never seen this movie. It was fucking awful. The funniest part is probably that FilmRise has it listed under films for Pride Month.



Oh man. I LOVE that movie and so do a lot of people I know. It's an absolutely fantastic cult classic and great fun to see at midnght showings. Theater was packed every time I've went. To each their own. 

Edit: Oops. I forgot to list the last movie I watched. The Unbearable Weight of Massive Talent. 10/10 for me. Nick Cage playing Nick Cage is brilliant.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 11, 2022)

Just back from the cinema and all I can say is WOW way better than the first one and the first one is awesome. Totally blows the myth about sequels not being as good as the first. Absolutely the best movie I have seen in over 20 years.


----------



## alt_Human (Jun 12, 2022)

Chip and Dale Rescue Rangers. Omg. What a fantastic movie. The cameos and pop culture references are awesome. Just an all around fun flick to watch. 10/10. Blows the Sonic movies completely out of the water imo.


----------



## XanthosAlexander (Jun 14, 2022)

La casa de papel (Money Heist)


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 15, 2022)

I know... this isn't _technically_ a movie...
But the series are tied to the movies... basically the series are movies split in episodes. They're continuations... and pre-situations to these  _Phase5_ new movies.

So if you're planning to watch Doctor Strange 2, you must watch this before if you're a purist.

But as I've read the comics before I already knew what was going to happen and I already know what's going to happen in Doctor Strange 2...
Anyway... totally would recommend these Disney series. Amazing quality and thrilling stories.

PS: MoonKnight is (will be) tied to Black Panther 2


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 15, 2022)

Ah hahaha... I accidentally saw Black Widow before this one (I think dad has a crush on Scarlet Johansson) 
So if you haven't seen Black Widow yet, watch this before you do.

To be honest I wasn't interested on this one... but the story has a neat surprise near the end.


----------



## alt_Human (Jun 16, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Ah hahaha... I accidentally saw Black Widow before this one (I think dad has a crush on Scarlet Johansson)
> So if you haven't seen Black Widow yet, watch this before you do.
> 
> To be honest I wasn't interested on this one... but the story has a neat surprise near the end.



Zero interest in Black Widow or Hawkeye. Which episode is the surprise in? I'll just watch that one. lol. Wandavision was amazing. I think I enjoyed it even more seeing it AFTER Doctor Strange. At the theater I I was like wtF happened to Wanda? It was like seeing a prequel. Either way, it's awesome.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 16, 2022)

alt_Human said:


> Zero interest in Black Widow or Hawkeye. Which episode is the surprise in? I'll just watch that one. lol. Wandavision was amazing. I think I enjoyed it even more seeing it AFTER Doctor Strange. At the theater I I was like wtF happened to Wanda? It was like seeing a prequel. Either way, it's awesome.


Hawkeye - Episode 5


----------



## alt_Human (Jun 16, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Hawkeye - Episode 5



Thanks. I forgot to say I enjoyed Moon Knight a lot too, but I don't care for Black Panter at all. lol


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 16, 2022)

alt_Human said:


> Thanks. I forgot to say I enjoyed Moon Knight a lot too, but I don't care for Black Panter at all. lol


Saaaame.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jun 16, 2022)

Secret Window (2004)

A reclusive writer spends his days in a peaceful cabin by the lake, lounging away and playing with his cute dog. He dwells on the memories with his beautiful former wife, like how when they moved to the cabin and discovered a little, weirdly positioned window in the first floor, overlooking the woods. One day, a mysterious man shows up at his door, accusing the writer of plagiarism. As the movie progresses, the mysterious man's antics grow more violent, and the writer is psychologically affected by the situation. It's a nice and quiet mystery thriller, set in an idyllic setting... unfortunately, the answer to the mystery is overused and obvious to the keen eye long before the third act.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jun 20, 2022)

From Hell (2001)

Inspector Abberline, in charge of the investigation on the Jack the Ripper murders, doesn't follow the usual procedures. In victorian London, where social appearances are of the utmost importance, Abberline seeks the help of misfits, thus uncovering a methodical and sociable profile of Jack the Ripper that challenges perception, and a totally unexpected motive for his gruesome crimes. I enjoyed it.


Sweeney Todd, the Demon Barber from Fleet Street (2007)

A disgraced barber, whose life and family were unfairly ruined by the machinations of a powerful judge that coveted his wife, returns to London a long time after to enact his revenge. However, soon his intentions turn towards the people themselves, the scourge that are the londoners. Assuming a new identity and acquiring fame for his talents as a barber, Sweeney Todd becomes a serial killer, with the cumplicity of a piemaker. Tim Burton's gothic horror adaptation of a Stephen Sondheim musical based on a victorian London legend. I also enjoyed it.


----------



## Glyptofane (Jun 21, 2022)

I finally saw the original The Stepfather (1987) after having seen Stepfather II and III several times on Comet. It turns out the original movie had a different distributor, so I guess there are different licensing rights for it. The first two movies star Terry O'Quinn who played John Locke years later on Lost. I still need to see The Stepfather 2009 remake, but don't really have much faith it'll be worth a shit.

The part that really stood out was this amazing 80s end credits theme that was so good I just had to look into it. The film was scored by Patrick Moraz who spent time as a keyboardist in Yes and The Moody Blues.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 22, 2022)

Nice movie.
Headhunter sacrifices everything to support a kid with talent for Basketball.

I thought that Adam would be Adam in this one, but seems like he's leaving his past self behind.
I have a new kind of appreciation for Adam after watching this.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 24, 2022)

H O L Y
S H E E T
! ! !

Steven Strange saves the Multiverse.

If I'm not mistaken... Guardians of the Galaxy 3 will go after this one.

EDIT: Sam Raimi 

EDIT 2: OH RACHEL


----------



## Jayro (Jun 24, 2022)

Lightyear.
Amazing film, CGi movie of the year. Beats Sonic 2 in my opinion. Barely though.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 31, 2022)

Yesterday on Warner Channel, ALL FUCKING DAY





So of course, being the 2nd and 3rd my favourites, I saw them with Popcorn, Soda, Pizza and Pan Dulce with hot cocoa. 

UP 'TILL 3AM!


----------



## Jayro (Jul 31, 2022)

I forget get the title of the film, but this dude cheats on his girlfriend and he wakes up with his dick missing. Turns out his dick becomes human, and causes him all sorts of extra woman problems in his life, and it was actually a very hilarious movie.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 1, 2022)

Kid gains superpowers and learns to save the day alongside Fred Savage.
DC didn't based the entire movie in Deadpool though.

It's really nice. Not the best, but humour adds a lot to the plot. The hero is a stupid hero, but not because it's stupid.


----------



## Benja81 (Aug 1, 2022)

If you like Bob's Burgers or quirky musicals its a must watch. It even wraps-in a murder mystery. The dancing was "interesting" but overall I was entertained.


----------



## duwen (Aug 1, 2022)

I watched a few over the weekend...

First, Thor, Love & Thunder (2022)



Let's face it, this phase of Marvel movies has been pretty poor... but imo, this was the best of a bad bunch.

Next, Night Tide (1961)



Very enjoyable film about a sailor falling in love with a woman who may or may not be a mermaid. It's also Dennis Hopper's first headlining role.

Finally, The Curious Dr Humpp (1969)



Ultra trashy Argentinian 'mad doctor' movie... terrible fun!


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 1, 2022)

Wrath of Man
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt11083552/
Might as well have a scene rather than trailer


Jason Statham teams back up with Guy Ritchie to do something actually about 70% or on par with any of Mr Statham's UK based films (albeit I would probably suggest Redemption over this). Indeed had you not mentioned it was Guy Ritchie I would not have guessed it was -- has none of his normal humour, style or the like and he is also apparently partially responsible for the screenplay (though it is a remake of a French film I have not seen and might go see to compare to) and that was even present in the otherwise not so hot King Arthur film.
Some reasonably competent action, keeps at a reasonable pace, surprisingly decent character setups for such a film, few little twists in the story... I did not dislike it or fail to enjoy it but ultimately not that memorable compared to other efforts from all the parties involved (most of the other actors are time tested action types). I don't want to spoil it as some twists actually would be worth getting from the film.


----------



## duwen (Aug 2, 2022)

The Candy Snatchers (1973)




Cult classic exploitation. Kind of fun, with some questionable nastiness.


----------



## mrgone (Aug 2, 2022)

German Title: The Hellgate of Shaolin
There is no gate in this movie


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 2, 2022)

duwen said:


> The Candy Snatchers (1973)
> View attachment 320820
> 
> Cult classic exploitation. Kind of fun, with some questionable nastiness.



Anybody that steals Candy, aught to be Flogged!


----------



## CloudStrife190100 (Aug 2, 2022)

Morbius. I enjoyed it to be fair considering how bad people were making it out to be


----------



## duwen (Aug 3, 2022)

Thriller - A Cruel Picture (1973)




Continuing on with my season of 70's exploitation, we have the notorious influence for Tarantino's _Kill Bill_...
This glorious slice of Swedish sleaze has never looked better than it does on the new Vinegar Syndrome bluray. Available for the first time in it's longest version yet at 108 minutes. The VS bluray also comes with the shorter US cut which was titled _They Call Her One Eye_... even though it's almost half an hour shorter, it's arguably the better version for first timers to the film as it tightens up the action and removes the hardcore inserts. That said, I watched the long version, in Swedish with English subs. It's been a while since I last watched it (albeit a slightly shorter version), but it's grim, narcistic, pesimism still impresses and makes my previous evening's viewing of _Candy Snatchers _seem like an episode of _Friends_ by comparrison.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 3, 2022)

@duwen unrelated to Thriller, which seems like a good movie. The thing about old monster movies and sexual subjugation movies is that they're very tame. The premise and the cover promise a deep, unlimited experience of cinema, but in the end there's nothing more than people moving around and one or two girls that get naked or sexy in some scene. I find that modern movies like Raw, Thelma, Suspiria deliver more on this experience.


----------



## duwen (Aug 3, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> @duwen unrelated to Thriller, which seems like a good movie. The thing about old monster movies and sexual subjugation movies is that they're very tame. The premise and the cover promise a deep, unlimited experience of cinema, but in the end there's nothing more than people moving around and one or two girls that get naked or sexy in some scene. I find that modern movies like Raw, Thelma, Suspiria deliver more on this experience.


It depends on the film makers intent; modern films steer very clear of certain themes that were prevalent in movies of decades past. In todays woke climate it's impossible to even approach making a film as viscerally challenging as most of the exploitation 'classics'.
I'd certainly disagree with the generalisation that 'old monster movies and sexual subjugation movies' are very tame. I feel the opposite, in that modern films are tame compared to similarly themed films from the latter part of the 20th century. Name any film of the last decade that has depicted sexual assault as graphically and effectively as the likes of Ms. 45, I Spit on Your Grave, or Thriller? Most modern films that tackle similar subjects tend to do so via an analysis of the after effects of such an experience, and while that's an admirable and necessary way to portray how harrowing such violence can irrevocably change a person forever, depicting the act as unerotically and unflinchingly as possible gives a viewer a much needed 'reality check'. The only films of the last quarter of a century that come to mind that have come close to a similar depiction of such content are Baise Moi and Gaspar Noe's Irreversible.

I'd recommend a viewing of Andrzej Zulawski's 1981 film Possession for an example of both monster movie and psycho-sexual horror story that's as challenging and effective now as it was when it was made forty years ago.

edit- forgot to mention one of my key points... those three films you mention aren't about sexual subjugation, rather they're studies on sexual empowerment (amongst other things). The same is true of Titane (Julia Ducournau's follow up to Raw).


----------



## duwen (Aug 4, 2022)

Two last night...
Continued my 70's exploitation season with Pets (1973)



Last time I saw this was on a ropey VHS copy, so the bluray was a welcome upgrade. I've always had a soft spot for this film... probably because I'm a sucker for the late, great, Candice Rialson! There are too many disparate plot elements to succinctly provide an adequate synopsis, but there's nothing about it I dislike!

I then took a diversion from 1973 to watch something very different...
Brian and Charles (2022)



Brian builds stuff, he thinks of himself as an inventor. He decides to build a robot... meet Charles.
Ridiculous, quirky, endearing, and very funny. Highly recommended.


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 5, 2022)

duwen said:


> Brian builds stuff, he thinks of himself as an inventor. He decides to build a robot... meet Charles.
> Ridiculous, quirky, endearing, and very funny. Highly recommended.


I enjoyed it too.. after all the over the top superhero movies this was exactly the kind of thing I needed.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 8, 2022)

Prey (2022)

1 / 10 


Spoiler: One Point for....



...the integrated (but sadly horrible wrong) "Pistol Connection"



Simply awful and unnecessary....


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 9, 2022)

Alexander1970 said:


> Prey (2022)
> 
> 1 / 10
> 
> ...


Is that rating for the whole movie, or just about the pistol thing which is a reference to the one on Predator 2?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 9, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Is that rating for the whole movie, or just about the pistol thing which is a reference to the one on Predator 2?


The whole Movie,unfortunately....
The "Pistol Story" was completely ignored from Trachtenberg.....
(Real Predator Fans knows the "real" Story from the Comic "Predator:1718"...)


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 15, 2022)

Mmmm... the older I get, the more I like chick flicks.
The story revolves about different love situations correlated one to each other.
I liked it, but again, I like chick flicks.
Just me.

Edit: Impressive... this was 2009, I thought this was an early 00's movie.
Lily Allen's theme caught me off guard.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Aug 15, 2022)

Wesley Snipes' Blade

It was about two weeks ago, but that movie was incredible. Okay sure, the CGI does look dated, but it didn't bother me as it was from a time when they were still getting used to the technology.

Now, to be honest, Marvel's Blade doesn't sound very convincing or exciting knowing what they've released (violence toned down and its target audience are kids/teens so don't expect much of it). Same goes for Daredevil who had a spectacular Netflix series and god knows what they'll do to him when he's part of MCU/Disney.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 15, 2022)

Nope (2022)

1 / 10

Awful...what a Time waste......


----------



## Ron_Swanson (Aug 15, 2022)

I watch a movie every night. Yesterday I wanted to watch Day Shift on Netflix. For some reason, I couldn't log into my account. I recently visited my sister in another country. As it turned out, I couldn't log into my account for that reason. But thanks to this article https://technologeek.net/free-netflix-dns-codes-for-us-2021/, I was able to connect to Netflix. Maybe you will face the same problem.  I suggest you read it.


----------



## sudeki300 (Aug 15, 2022)

Alexander1970 said:


> The whole Movie,unfortunately....
> The "Pistol Story" was completely ignored from Trachtenberg.....
> (Real Predator Fans knows the "real" Story from the Comic "Predator:1718"...)


saw this last night funnily enough, not a massive predator fan and didnt realise this was an origins story. was ok for killing time but nothing outstanding to say about story / cast or effects. just ok


----------



## duwen (Aug 16, 2022)

Here's all the movie's I've seen since my last post a week or so ago...

Nekromantik (1988) & Der Todesking (1990)





I'll add these together as it accounts for my viewing of half of the "Love & Death - The Jörg Buttgereit Collection" bluray boxset (also watched all the included short films and many many extras).
Can't really get too descriptive with these... I'm just amazed that the Nekromantik films are now available uncut with a BBFC rating (considering how hard it was to get hold of them back when they were made). Plus, the Nekromantik poster is one of the best movie posters ever created.

Touch of Evil (1958)



Technically brilliant film from Orson Welles, although the story and pacing is a bit hit and miss. ...and Charlton Heston playing a Mexican is just weird. Worth a watch just for the opening 'one shot' camera work.

Prey (2022)



I have to disagree with the above comments - imo, this is the best of the Predator sequels. And in terms of the pistol; it's a direct link to the pistol at the end of Predator 2, not the story in the comics that used the same jumping off point... so, making it a legit cannon prequel in terms of the movie continuity.
Also, really refreshing to see a somewhat major franchise not shoehorn in any 'forced diversity'; all the cast was ethnically appropriate (probably because it's only okay to 'force diversity' if you're replacing white people).

The Gray Man



Enjoyable action romp. Pretty much what I expected from the Russo brothers and the cast involved.

Nope (2022)



Again, I have to disagree with @Alexander1970 - I kind of enjoyed it... it's certainly a better film than Jordan Peele's previous film, "Us", but not as good as "Get Out".

I'm sure I watched something else this week too, but I'm blanking right now.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 16, 2022)

Rest in peace, Wolfgang Petersen.


----------



## duwen (Aug 17, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> Rest in peace, Wolfgang Petersen.


Yes, sad news. Certainly made some great cinema... although it's a shame that his limited output this century was all rather lack lustre.
Enemy Mine will always have a place in my heart as both a guilty pleasure and the film that introduced me to his work (although I always detested Never Ending Story).


----------



## Dragons (Aug 28, 2022)

Elvis 2022


----------



## Cyan (Aug 28, 2022)

I just watched Prey, and I liked it ! I agree with Duwen's comment.
I like a lot of movies and don't try to decipher and analyze and criticize them (except when forced woke).
I enjoy what I watch for what it is.

It's the same with the movie I watched before Prey, I enjoyed Jurassic World Dominion !
I know everybody bashed it. It's not better nor worse than any other Jurassic movie. exact same pattern, they go to a place full of dino... where there's a bad guy doing bad things which die in most stupid ways, there's a "big boss" dino they escape from. the end.
I just enjoyed the fact it's canon to both Jurassic park and world (and cretaceous camp?).


I didn't see all the predators movies, I hope to watch them one day.
I've seen only 1, 2, and first AVP.
I ended on a Prey ads on imdb by mistake two days ago, I didn't even know that movie existed ! what a good surprise 
I love when I discover, get and watch all in a row !


----------



## NateRogers (Aug 29, 2022)

I watched all the Wes Anderson movies and cartoons recently.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 29, 2022)

Been rewatching the LotR trilogy in preparation for The new _Rings of Power _series.



Cyan said:


> I just watched Prey, and I liked it !


This thread might be an interest for you then.


----------



## duwen (Aug 30, 2022)

I've mainly been watching documentaries recently, but last night I watched...

Top Gun: Maverick (2022)





Cheesey bullshit, but an entertaining enough movie for a couple of hours.


----------



## kupo-on-gbatem (Sep 8, 2022)

"Thirteen Lives" about the incident in Thailand during the fifa world cup 2018. Was very good


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 10, 2022)

Star Wars Episodes 1/2/3






Apparently a boy was conceived un-naturally, and it's a special boy as he has a high concentration of _something_ that makes him powerful.
People foster(s) the kid and trains him with the hope of saving the galaxy, but he turns to the wrong side over a broken promise.

Just finished watching these, last time I saw them was around 2012 if not prior than that.
The first one didn't aged well, granted, this is probably the 3rd time I've seen them since release, and the 2nd and 3rd one are a huge advance in both effects, characters, makeup and story.


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 10, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Star Wars Episodes 1/2/3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ep3 is clearly the best of three.


----------



## YuriH (Sep 10, 2022)

Last movie that I watched was Sword of Destiny it was an okay movie.


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 15, 2022)

Everything Everywhere All At Once

One of the best movies I've ever seen.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 16, 2022)

Barrio Bajo ("Low Hood" / "Poor Neighborhood")






Well, it's been a long, long LOOONG time since I last watched one of the _golden age_ of Mexico's cinema productions. The only actor I recognized was Adalberto Martinez, a.k.a. "Resortes" ("Springs") , properly nicknamed after his dancing style.

The story revolves around situations in a vicinity, in which Resortes falls in love with a blind girl that lives in the same hood. Resortes is in street situation, working in different jobs and living from the kindness of other neighbors. He and his friend (another actor) decides to gather $300.00 M.X.N in order to pay for a procedure that will bring the girl's sight back.
Fortunately, they happen to accidentally enter a dancing contest in which the couple that lasts more time dancing wins the grand prize of $1000.00 M.X.N
Resorted forces his friend into dressing like a woman in order to enter the contest.
25 hours later, Resortes wins the prize, the girl gets her sight back, and chooses the doctor instead.


----------



## Space-Cadet (Sep 18, 2022)

Mad God.

Pretty interesting stop motion film


----------



## Dragons (Sep 20, 2022)

It’s not in theaters but saw this last night  had some boring slow moments don’t know much about manga I am surprised that witches are almost always in there under wear after seeing this thing stood out most don’t understand it kinda perverse all witches are teens don’t know manga that well haven seen series to know how it began probably don’t explain underwear situation in series as maybe manga might comedy and action make it good


----------



## Dragons (Sep 20, 2022)

duwen said:


> Here's all the movie's I've seen since my last post a week or so ago...
> 
> Nekromantik (1988) & Der Todesking (1990)
> View attachment 322827View attachment 322828
> ...


I was disappointed with nope maybe I misunderstood review I watched but review I watched said woman in end took cowboy statue had it fall on alien before it attacked her I was disappointed Alien it self is ship it self that was different but big let down for suspense in nope


----------



## PalomPorom (Sep 20, 2022)

Clerks 3. Kevin Smith still got it 

Sent from my SM-F926B using Tapatalk


----------



## nolann (Sep 20, 2022)

From Hell


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 20, 2022)

Day Shift 2022
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt13314558/

Once more I subject myself to a netflix original, in this case first time director (though long time stunt guy) and first time writer with cowriter being army of the dead and John wick... 3.
Actually just a really solid mindless vampire hunting film. Haven't seen a good vampire film in years (though do have to go back and finish the Van Helsing TV show as https://www.youtube.com/c/coganLollins/videos made it seem like I stopped about when it started getting really good) and this pretty much delivered. Would recommend if you are after a mindless vampire hunting film with some cheesy action/stunts and veteran actors chewing some scenery/hamming it up. If you are after the more pondering the nature of existence vampire or out and out horror against superior foes then steer clear, though I will say the lore was solid and I would interested to hear more.


----------



## Legas3_14 (Sep 21, 2022)

Just watched* "What ever happened to Baby Jane?"*

A psychotic failed actor torments hers paraplegic sister


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 21, 2022)

Legas3_14 said:


> Just watched* "What ever happened to Baby Jane?"*
> 
> A psychotic failed actor torments hers paraplegic sister


Wow, that sounds very interesting! 
Where did you watched it?


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 21, 2022)

A classic! 
Aged really well too..


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 21, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> A classic!
> Aged really well too..
> View attachment 328203


Probably responsible for a generation of furries tbh.

Besides that tho, solid movie.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 26, 2022)

Cool movie, liked it.
Ending hit hard given my current state.


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 26, 2022)

This was fun to watch.


----------



## plasturion (Oct 9, 2022)

just common sense document.


----------



## duwen (Oct 10, 2022)

Hellraiser (2022)







Complete garbage. Terrible script with an even worse cast and poor direction. Only positives I could find were some nice cinematography, decent make-up effects, and a call back to the OST of the original movie.

Dissappointing.


----------



## AnimeIsDead (Oct 10, 2022)

Saving Private Ryan 1998





Over hyped movie that sucks just like Matt Damon's acting. The only good part of the movie is when they're fighting at the beach.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 15, 2022)

Three witches tries to kill people in 1993. Fails miserably.  The impossible happens 29 years later after a virgin brings them back, witches becomes woke, then dies.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 16, 2022

Happy Feet






Dirty Feet, the Movie™


----------



## Marc_LFD (Oct 16, 2022)

It was 2003's Hulk.

I actually really enjoyed it and my God, Jennifer Connelly is eye candy.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Oct 23, 2022)

I watched earlier today Blindman (1971).

Awesome Spaghetti Western and quite different than the rest out there.


----------



## louza (Nov 2, 2022)

I saw the film where the crayfish sing, this film is beautiful aesthetically and emotionally.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 4, 2022)

Lost Bullet/Balle perdue
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt10456740/
Seems the French have a bit of a handle on action films these days. 1h 32m with some fun car chases, martial arts sequences, bit of cheese in a good way. If you want a mindless action film that just does what it sets out to do then actually really recommend it. I see there is a sequel out soon as well so might do that too.

Possibly a bit spoilery (hah) so if the general premise intrigues you I would skip it in favour of watching it.


----------



## subcon959 (Nov 4, 2022)

*See How They Run (2022)







*
A nice movie 7/10


----------



## gtaisthebest (Nov 14, 2022)

House Gucci


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 15, 2022)

Samaritan (2022)

It featured Stallone so how could it go wrong? It did and it was a very weak and disappointing movie. Don't bother.

Watch Tulsa King instead.


----------



## subcon959 (Nov 15, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> Samaritan (2022)
> 
> It featured Stallone so how could it go wrong? It did and it was a very weak and disappointing movie. Don't bother.


I only lasted about 15 minutes before I had to turn it off.


----------



## duwen (Nov 15, 2022)

Amsterdam (2022)





One of the greatest casts I've seen assembled for one film in a long time. Great characters, set design, costume... technically great... just a bit underwhelming in the script/story department. Enjoyed it a lot, but expected more.


----------



## subcon959 (Nov 15, 2022)

duwen said:


> One of the greatest casts I've seen assembled for one film in a long time.


Agreed, that's exactly why I wanted to watch it. Unfortunately, I literally fell asleep about halfway through it lol
I do plan to finish it though as it was very well made at least.


----------



## RedColoredStars (Nov 15, 2022)

louza said:


> I saw the film where the crayfish sing, this film is beautiful aesthetically and emotionally.



Crawdads. But yeah. Glad you enjoyed it. I took my mother to see it at the theater and I nearly fell asleep several times. I felt it had a lot of overly long and unnecessary dialogues. Could have been a half hour shorter and told the same story. It was also pretty predictable for me.

----------

Men (2022)
This is one of the best movies I've seen in a while. Not the typical "scary" movie, but it's pretty darn scary in that creepy, disturbing, and dreadful sort of way. Rory Kinnear is absolutely fantastic in this and the last half hour is just beyond insane.


----------



## RoryJ (Nov 15, 2022)

Black Panther: Emotionally charged, good character acting, awkward fumbled story plot. Unfortunate situation all around for Ryan Coogler to deal with.


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 15, 2022)

I know it says "Last Seen Movie" but, I will start watching the series I bought.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 15, 2022)

The Farm (2018)

Fucking garbage movie, hell even calling it a movie is giving it too much credit.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 17, 2022)

Naked (1993) (David Thwelis)

Can't quite give a rating though I'll say it's a very good, thought provoking movie.

Something I never understood is why the Brits say stuff like "Very nice this." rather than "This is very nice." or "I like me clothes" than, you know, "I like my clothes." British-ism I guess.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 24, 2022)

Top Gun Maverick

That's a 10/10 movie! I don't have anything to complain about, maybe other than it's missing Michael Ironside and the nostalgic and memorable song of Berlin "Take My Breath Away"



Jennifer Connelly still looks stunning as ever and Tom Cruise looks good, too.


----------



## plasturion (Nov 25, 2022)

Died Suddenly (2022) by Stew Peters


Spoiler



This film is not suitable for children!

"The faster we improve health, the faster family size goes down." Bill Gates


----------

